#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-29
<ogra> http://blogs.arm.com/smart-mobile-devices/first-taste-of-an-arm-powered-netbook-and-its-good/
 * Sarvatt holds off buying that beagleboard :)
<rjune_wrk> Sarvatt: why for?
<Sarvatt> sounds like the netbooks are only just a few months away now instead of the distant future like a year ago
<rjune_wrk> Ah
<Sarvatt> has anyone had any experience with a SmartQ7?
<rjune_wrk> the beagle board is still for devs though I thought
<rjune_wrk> and a bit more powerful then the current gen netbooks(aka, what's on the immediate horizon)
<Stskeeps> Sarvatt: indirectly, i have a Q5 and code for Q7 too :P
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-30
<Ford_Prefect> Greetings folks
<Ford_Prefect> I'm trying to build an Ubuntu-based distribution for an ARMv7 board from source
<Ford_Prefect> Is there some documentation on how the current armel repositories are built that I can use as a starting point?
<ogra> they are built natively on armel buildds as any other ubuntu arch, currently defaulting to ARMv5 soon defaulting to ARMv6+vfp
<Ford_Prefect> ogra, ah, okay. I'd imagined they'd be cross-compiled.
<Ford_Prefect> But that's not too easy, since not everything cross-compiles easily
<ogra> right
<Ford_Prefect> Erm, any handly links on doing this on the board?
<ogra> i dont think so, largely its just "set up an instance of sbuild or launchpad-buildd" and be done
<Ford_Prefect> Okay thanks - good enough starting point for me too Google. :)
<Ford_Prefect> (and thanks for rootstock - currently trying it out here)
<ogra> :)
<ogra> its darn slow, i'm waiting for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+bug/401782 to be fixed to build something faster
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401782 in qemu "please build a static version of qemu-arm 0.11.x in a separate binary deb" [Wishlist,New]
 * Ford_Prefect waits eagerly. :)
<Ford_Prefect> ogra, I don't suppose there are armv6+vfp binaries available yet?
<ogra> nope, we're in the process to replace the buildds with v7 machines
<ogra> before these are there we cant build for v6
<Ford_Prefect> Nice. What kind of machines do you guys use?
<ogra> currently some marvell v5 ones, the new ones are still under evaluation but will likely be imx51 based
<Ford_Prefect> Ah, okay.
<lool> ogra: I'm not too surprized that the fargile jaunty hacks don't survive the switch to gcc 4.4
<ogra> well, looks more like a binutils issue though
<ogra> i mean the error comes from ld
<ogra> but yeah
<ogra> thats a bit odd, i was hoping to just apply the new patchset on top
<ogra> but that whole build process is so screwed
<ogra> i wish he had just taken the time to properly port it to build natively even if that would have taken a month
<Martyn-> ogra : Which component?
<ogra> redboot
<lool> ogra: Well perhaps you can look into it
<ogra> lool, yeah, thats what i'm doing ... but i know he had something nearly done and it really annoys me to duplicate work
<ogra> though given he is unreachable that wont help
<Martyn-> ogra : I'm still in the middle of evaluating UEFI
<Martyn-> ogra : I have a working u-boot though
<Martyn-> ogra : Are you really going to go through the whole trouble of getting eCos to build natively, and then redboot?
<xbox> hi there ;)
<xbox> everyone on holiday?
<ogra> you wish
<xbox> hehe LOL
<xbox> he but is this channel also used for slug questions?
<ogra> you can, but its not massively used anymore anywhere in the team, we switch to ARMv6 in karmic which wont work on the slug
<xbox> okay maybe you can give/provide me a hint .... I tried to load the "di-nslu2.bin " image for runnin debian but I can not login could it be that my slug did not reach the upgrade mode ? or just typing in the wrong password?
<xbox> hi ericm
#ubuntu-arm 2009-07-31
<zhangxing> who can help me about the binutils 2.15 compiling problem
<zhangxing> make[2]: *** [/home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/build-glibc/csu/sysdep.o] 错误 1
<zhangxing> make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/glibc-2.3.2/csu'
<zhangxing> make[1]: *** [csu/subdir_lib] 错误 2
<zhangxing> make[1]:正在离开目录 `/home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/glibc-2.3.2'
<zhangxing> make: *** [all] 错误 2 what's the problem ???
<amitk> zhangxing: all the error messages are in Chinese, so it is a bit hard to say...
<zhangxing> yeah,
<ogra> prefix your testbuild with LANG=C
<zhangxing> I want to build the arm-linux
<zhangxing> and when I configure the glibc-2.3.2 and the glibc-linuxthreads-2.3.2 there's no problem but when I make it, the error happens
<zhangxing> who can tell me what the problem is ??
<amitk> zhangxing: as ogra said, add LANG=C before your make command and then post the results in English
<zhangxing> ok I'll have a try
<zhangxing> make[2]: *** [/home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/build-glibc/csu/sysdep.o] Error 1
<zhangxing> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/glibc-2.3.2/csu'
<zhangxing> make[1]: *** [csu/subdir_lib] Error 2
<zhangxing> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/glibc-2.3.2'
<zhangxing> make: *** [all] Error 2
<zhangxing> now it's the English version
<ogra> that doesnt have the actual error message
<lool> zhangxing: That's not the first error
<ogra> the error must be above somewhere
<zhangxing> asm-generic/errno.h: No such file or directory
<zhangxing> is this error ??
<ogra> you are missing the linux headers
<ogra> linux-libc-dev or the linux-headers package for your kernel have it
<zhangxing> yeah I had copyed the linux header files "linux" and "asm-arm "of include files to my arm-linux
<amitk> it is better if you install the header package. Your copies files are probably in the wrong location.
<amitk> *copied
<zhangxing> yeah it's the first time I build the env of ARMLINUX as the book told..
<ogra> phew, ok, i have the latest cvs of ecosconfig working
<ogra> that should help with the redboot building
<ogra> and it will actually be pristine upstream, not "some tarball we recieved"
<ogra> hmm, i dont get why ecos and redboot are separate in michaels packaging
<ogra> they should happily build alongside
<ogra> in the same tree just adding the FSL patches
<zhangxing> :::/tmp/cc0maz0E.s:71: Error: junk at end of line, first unrecognized character is `,'
<zhangxing> how to find the error source and the tmp file ??
<zhangxing> :/home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/build-glibc/libc_pic.a(madvise.os)(.text+0x0):/home/zhangxing::/armlinux/build-tools/glibc-2.3.6/misc/<stdin>:2: multiple definition of `posix_madvise'
<zhangxing> /home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/build-glibc/libc_pic.a(posix_madvise.os)(.text+0x0):../sysdeps/generic/posix_madvise.c:30: first defined here
<zhangxing> /home/zhangxing/armlinux/tools/lib/gcc-lib/arm-linux/3.3.6/../../../../arm-linux/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `posix_madvise' changed from 8 in /home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/build-glibc/libc_pic.a(posix_madvise.os) to 16 in /home/zhangxing/armlinux/build-tools/build-glibc/libc_pic.a(posix_madvise.os)
<zhangxing> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<zhangxing> Who can help me about the glibc compiling
<lool> ogra: redboot-install: I thought you would import this in bzr somewhere first?
<ogra> lool, i will
<lool> ogra: I would have preferred to review the script first
<ogra> does it matter when ?
<ogra> its the script from antimony with gpl header and usage function added
<lool> You added some getopt parsing as well
<ogra> right, can all still be changed
<ogra> nothing is set in stone :)
<lool> Yeah, everything in the world can be changed
 * ogra sighs
<ogra> root@babbage2:/root/ecos/ecos-20090731cvs# grep ^diff ../../redboot/redboot_200918/src/patch-redboot-200918-base|wc -l
<ogra> 10781
<ogra> root@babbage2:/root/ecos/ecos-20090731cvs# grep ^diff ../../redboot/redboot_200918/src/patch-redboot-200918-base|grep -v CVS|grep -v .cvsignore|grep -v .git|wc -l
<ogra> 136
<ogra> thats pure insanity
<ogra> lool, did we add ttymxc0 to securetty.linux already ?
 * ogra cant remember, but would definately be good to add it if we didnt
<NCommander> ogra, we did
<NCommander> ogra, unless it got dropped
<ogra> good
<lool> ogra: Yes
<ogra> i remember we discussed it, but didnt if we actually made the change
<lool> It's in upstream shadow already
<ogra> cool
<lool> and ttyS2-5 as well
<lool> ogra: Do you remember what you enabled to get USB support on the mini USB on the beagle?
<lool> I have a mini A / standard A adapter
<ogra> enabled ? nothing
<ogra> i'm using binary kernels on mine
<ogra> http://www.rcn-ee.com/deb/kernel/beagle/karmic/ the configs should be in the subdirs
<ogra> lool, i only use my USB port as host
<lool> ogra: But you do use the mini USB one, right?
<ogra> right, i have a revB ... no other port available
<lool> ogra: I'm also looking at using this port as a host, but somehow this isn't working
<lool> The EHCI port works though
<lool> ogra: So I have a mini A adapter, what else is needed to get it working?  Special /sys command?
<ogra> weird, did you try one of the binary kernel packages from above ?
<lool> I built a kernel with the patch + config from above
<ogra> not that i know of, i just used one of the binary packages and it worked out of the box for rootfs on usb
<lool> I see this in dmesg:
<lool> .416198] musb_hdrc: USB OTG mode controller at d80ab000 using DMA, IRQ 92
<ogra> that looks right to me
<ogra> it should at least be in a proper OTG mode now
<lool> ogra: How do you power the board?
<ogra> with a separate power plug
<lool> An USB one?
<ogra> and i have a powered USB hb attached
<ogra> no, a real 5v powerplug
<lool> Ok; that might be the issue
<lool> I have a bunch of 5v adapter, but they don't fit   :-/
<lool> And my universal one only does 4.5 and 6V tss
<ogra> meh
<ogra> i bought one for the slug that luckily does 5V and is switchable to all kinds of power
<lool> Bah unfortunately, the OE patches are required to get EHCI working
<lool> And I suspect their U-Boot patches are what I miss for mini USB
<ogra> yeah, the oe patches also add a lot to the framebuffer you need afaik
<lool> It seems there's a lot of work going on in display implementation; I don't really need any display right now
<lool> I mostly care about USB
<ogra> hrm, weird, all mx51 patches are upstream but the configtool doesnt know about babbage
 * ogra is irritated
<lool> Ok at least I identified the minimal patch which fixes USB EHCI support for me
<lool> No luck with the OE musb OTG patch; I guess I need an OE uboot patch
<ogra> meh
<ogra> its to bad that they kepp it all separated
 * ogra just noticed he made a total mess editing in the wrong dir :/
<ogra> hmm, i wonder how evil it is to build redboot with -fno-stack-protector ...
<ogra> weird, i wonder why the frescale default for bulding redboot is -mcpu=arm9
#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-01
<ogra> root@babbage2:/root/ecos/ecos-20090731cvs/build# ls -lh /root/ecos/ecos-20090731cvs/build/install/bin/redboot.bin
<ogra> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 145K Aug  1 07:53 /root/ecos/ecos-20090731cvs/build/install/bin/redboot.bin
<ogra> WOHOOO !
<ogra> lool, got it building, i wonder if it boots now :)
<lbt> dpkg-cross -a armel -b binutils_2.19.1-0ubuntu3_armel.deb  produces binutils-armel-cross_2.19.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb but gcc-cross needs binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi  anyone know what to do?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-08-02
<mcasadevall> hey ogra
<zhangxing> hello  I wanna know how to use the JLINK  on ubuntu system 8.04
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-02
<jeremiah> ehlo localhost
<jeremiah> I want to ascertain the delta between debian's ARM v5 toolchain and Ubuntu's ARM v7
<jeremiah> I'd like to build ARM v7 debs for the BeagleBoard
<lool> jeremiah: Create an Ubuntu chroot and build a package?
<lool> jeremiah: or use a wrapper to pass -march=armv7 to gcc
<jeremiah> lool: Wow. Sounds pretty easy. :-)
<jeremiah> Thanks!
<jeremiah> lool: heh. I'm here with you at DebConf. :)
<hrw> morning
<cooloney> amitk: i just got our .35 master kernel working on my panda
<amitk> cooloney: cool! I see that SMP does not work?
<cooloney> amitk: yeah, SMP got some build error.
<cooloney> amitk: i already got a patch to fix that.
<cooloney> amitk: but got another building error
<amitk> cooloney: nice!
<amitk> cooloney: no patches in tony's tree for these?
<cooloney> but if you wanna single core Ubuntu kernel for omap2/3/4, it is ok now
<cooloney> amitk: i don't find that. i guess smp was never enabled in single kernel for omap2/3/4
<amitk> cooloney: it is a good first step I think
<cooloney> amitk: yeah, works fine with console=ttyS2 and the maverick rootfs built from rootstock
<cooloney> amitk: but i plan to spend sometime to take a look at the smp things.
<amitk> cooloney: you should probably check if this has been discussed on linux-omap
<cooloney> amitk: since i turned off smp config in our master omap flavor
<amitk> cooloney: understook
<amitk> understood
<cooloney> amitk: no problem.
<cooloney> amitk: i saw an email from Tony in linux-omap mail list.
<cooloney> CONFIG_SMP we can't enable as that requires various ARM changes
<cooloney> to work on unicore systems. But hopefully we can enable that too
<cooloney> at some point with select SMP if ARCH_OMAP4.
<lag> cooloney: Have you tried to boot the latest daily build on the Panda yet?
<lag> Come to think of it, has anyone?
<lag> ogra: ? --^
<cooloney> lag: not yet. any issue?
<cooloney> i just tried kernel.
<lag> You tell me :)
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472128/
<lag> cooloney: --^
<cooloney> lag: no idea about that. that's from daily image?
<cooloney> lag: there was no much chage recently
<lag> I'm waiting to hear back from ogra_cmpc - ogra
<dcordes_> while creating a maverick ubuntu-netbook rootfs rootstock freezed on
<dcordes_> * Installing 2 assemblies from libappindicator0.1-cil into Mono
<dcordes_> now I would just start over but it is like the 5th failed rootstock image in a sequence and I really don't want to
<dcordes_> is there a way to manually intervene w/o losing the entire progress again ?
<dcordes_> I am running ubuntu lucid and the rootstock version used is rootstock 0.1.99.4
<ogra> lag, still rsyncing here, i havent tested the image yet, is that with the default boot.scr ?
<lag> ogra: No
<lag> ogra: It's with console=ttyUSB<blar> and console=tty2 set
<ogra> lag, but no hdmi options ?
<lag> Nope
<ogra> weird
<ogra> i'll try here soon, rsync just finished
<dcordes_> ogra: can you please comment on the rootstock problem ?
<ogra> dcordes_, build ubuntu-minimal and install the rest under real hw (or in the vm you will use the rootfs)
<dcordes_> ogra: I did this before. iirc I had the same error installing netbook manually then
<ogra> well, it works for others this way
<dcordes_> ogra: if I see the same error during ubuntu-netbook install, do you recommned a workaround ?
<ogra> there is no workaround
<dcordes_> ogra: I know it is possible to remove mono. I did this on my current ubuntu-desktop rootfs
<ogra> if it also fails for you on real hardware thats a different issue to failing on rootstock
<dcordes_> ogra: do you think it might be related to using lucid on the host machine ?
<ogra> that mono installation fails in cross arch chroots is a known issue thats not fixable unless mono changes
<ogra> if it fails on real hardware, thats not known to me so likely a new bug but completely unrelated to mono being uninstallable in rootstock
<dcordes_> ogra: ok then possibily what I have seen before was just coincidence - or rather related to the fact that mono is such a huge mess that it is not really coincidental it has tons of bugs
<dcordes_> ogra: anyway I will try it that way and let you know.
<dcordes_> 66M     armel-rootfs-201008021300.tgz
<dcordes_> is that expected maverick ubuntu-minimal size ?
<ogra> likely bigger
<dcordes_> ogra: likely ? how big ?
<ogra> no idea, 120M ?
<ogra> lag, todays image works fine with my monitor
<dcordes_> ogra: its 160 uncompressed...
<lag> k
<ogra> wow
<ogra> resizing became really fast with the new inode structure on the image
<ogra> like under 2min
<ogra> for a 4G Sd
<dcordes_> ogra: you guys should add the mono problem in the manpage
<dcordes_> ogra: so people don't waste hours and hours like me.
<ogra> there are open bugs about it
<dcordes_> ogra: about documenting it or fixing it ?
<ogra> about the brokeness
<dcordes_> ogra: I can not see it. Do you have a link ?
<ogra> Bug 610719
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610719 in mono (Ubuntu) "Mono hangs while running with qemu ARM user emulation (chroot) (dup-of: 530000)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610719
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 530000 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "mono assembly installation under qemu-arm-static hangs (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530000
<dcordes_> ogra: what is 'user emulation' ?
<ogra> chroot
<dcordes_> Bug 612504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612504 in project-rootstock "documentation: add a note on mono problem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612504
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> let me read the log
<dcordes_> rsalveti: morning. now the rootstock team is complete :D
<rsalveti> dcordes_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootStock/KnownIssues
<rsalveti> this mono issue is already there
<rsalveti> this sucks in so many ways hehe
<dcordes_> rsalveti: yes in the wiki... yeah truly sucks
<rsalveti> mono tries to read many files from /proc
<rsalveti> will try to map the memory and so on, giving lots of seg faults
<rsalveti> with qemu vanilla you'll just get a seg fault instead of a hang
<rsalveti> I'd recommend you to not install this package, or try rootstock in a real arm hardware, avoiding qemu
<rsalveti> if you want to generate a bigger image
<rsalveti> or, fix the mono bug :-)
<rsalveti> ogra: you mean, by just changing the image to add more inodes the resizes now takes less minutes?
<lag> mythripk: Ping
<dcordes_> rsalveti: I was advised to do this already
<dcordes_> rsalveti: thanks
<dcordes_> rsalveti: I think it must be added in the direct documentation of the program until it is fixed upstream.
<dcordes_> or in rootstock
<rsalveti> dcordes_: ok, we could just add this link into rootstock's man page, would that be enough?
<rsalveti> the known issues link
<dcordes_> rsalveti: yes
<dcordes_> rsalveti: additionally one could edit the wiki to draw more attention on the mono thing, i.e. moving it top and stating clearly it makes every rootstock seed fail that contains mono.
<dcordes_> rsalveti: isn't that pretty much everything but ubuntu-minimal ?
<dcordes_> I tried to login with my ID but wiki gives me error.
<ogra> rsalveti, yeah, it finishes after the first pass instead of doing four and has no write time at the end as we had it before
<rsalveti> dcordes_: yep, at least when related with the big ubuntu meta packages
<rsalveti> dcordes_: sure, we can change that in the wiki too
<dcordes_> rsalveti: ok. I think that should be mentioned in the wiki then. could you add it ?
<dcordes_> thanks
<rsalveti> ogra: haha, that's nice :-) as a side effect of your problem we solved another one
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i first thought it was crashed since it was so breezing fast
<dcordes_> with all the bug reporting I would like to thank you for the program. it is a really good approach
<ogra> but it properly resized to 4G
<dcordes_> s/with/beside/
 * ogra tries on the XM next
<rsalveti> ogra: cool, will also try on my beagle
<ogra> well, the C4 will likely see OOM
<rsalveti> dcordes_: nice, thanks
<ogra> at least after the installation
<rsalveti> ogra: plymouth always gives an OOM
<rsalveti> even if you get a very basic image with rootstock
<ogra> that should be gone since a while
<rsalveti> well, I tested 3 days ago
<ogra> with what image ?
<ogra> we didnt build any since mid of the sprint
<rsalveti> a very basic image, created with rootstock, but using the latest kernel package, after generating the uInitrd
<ogra> hmm, k
<ogra> thats bad
<rsalveti> yep
<ogra> there were plenty kernel changes and one fix to ureadahead that should prevent the crash
<rsalveti> will try again today, it's easy to test
<rsalveti> do we have bugs for this issue already?
<ogra> yep, i think so
<ogra> Bug 600359
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600359 in ureadahead (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "ureadahead generating oom messages during boot. (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600359
<rsalveti> thanks
<dyfet> NCommander: ping
<lag> mythripk: ping
<ogra> hrm, resizinmg on the XM fails
<ogra> seems it detects the SD as readonly media
<ogra> weird
<dyfet> r/o? yea that is rather odd
<hrw> r/o or write protected?
<ogra> it says it cant access mmcblk0 in readwrite mode
<ogra> it being sfdisk
<hrw> checked what kernel log said?
<ogra> oopses all over
<ogra> and OOM all over
<ogra> which is weird
<hrw> I mean what kernel said about sd card
<ukleinek> npitre: you're still nico at marvell.com?
<ogra> no idea, it hardlocked after oem-config was done and now it doesnt boot anymore
<ogra> so no access to dmesg
<ukleinek> npitre: if not, http://ksummit2010.kernel.org/nominated-list should be updated
<amitk> ukleinek: npitre is with canonical now and he is currently on vacation
<rsalveti> ogra: did you have time to review and push the rootstock debdiff?
<ukleinek> amitk: thanks
<NCommander> dyfet: pong?
<dyfet> hey, where are you this week?
<NCommander> dyfet: NYC, and DebConf 10 (partially)
<dyfet> ah, okay, excellent
<NCommander> dyfet: where are you?
<dyfet> home
<ogra> rsalveti, uploaded
<rsalveti> ogra: nice, thanks
<mythripk> lag: u pinged ?
<lag> mythripk: I did
<lag> mythripk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472128/
<GrueMaster> ogra: Anything I should know about today's images?  I'm currently flashing SD cards and getting ready to boot.
<lag> GrueMaster: Check out my paste above
<mythripk> lag:do you have all the patch set ? I guess you missed a patch from dispc
<mythripk> oops .. :*do
<mythripk> i guess you have missed one dispc patch
<lag> This is nothing to do with me
<lag> This is our live daily builds
<lag> I don't think your patches have gone in yet
<lag> Unless cooloney ...
<lag> Wait one
<mythripk> lag: I guess this patch is missed http://dev.omapzoom.org/?p=axelcx/kernel-display.git;a=commit;h=2cf64e365a7ca4d7c16ab5a2858f8b0397afcf82
<mythripk> lag:From the log it is crashing at the wait_for completion
<mythripk> can you check that /
<mythripk> and this is patch from the tree im talking about , not the one's that had EDID change
<lag> mythripk: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commit;h=56d2530e9a9b99188daf71855518672d80e795b0
<mythripk> lag:If im not wrong isnt this 11days old tree and the one's you were all using ? Also was this a one off event or is this always seen ? . I had seen this without the above mentioned patch
<lag> I believe this is the one we are using
<lag> This is the first time I've seen this error
<mythripk> k , Im at home now , let me try out tomorrow to see if i can in anyway reproduce this , because i have not seen this before(with the HPD irq handler patch.
<lag> mythripk: Okay. Well our branch is here if you want to take a look to see what's applied and what isn't
<lag> mythripk: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<lag> I have only seen this happen with my monitor - others are okay still
<mythripk> sure i have link to your tree, It doesnt have to do with the monitor.. I guess you would not see this again if you reboot do u?
<ogra> lag, we're definitely missing the patches from robclark
<ogra> GrueMaster, i see some weird behavior on my XM, the panda image is awesome, thw new changes speed up resizing significantly
<lag> Are the new XMs out yet?
<ogra> no
<lag> Mine still has a memory issue
<ogra> there is a uboot patch that might fix it
<ogra> i wont be able to update uboot before A3 though
<lag> I thought it was hardware?
<ogra> both i guess
<ogra> there is surely also a _HW issue
<ogra> i dont see any memory issues though, what i see is that sfdisk fails with a weird error that seems to indicate the SD is locked
<lag> With the latest image?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> while the omap4 image works like a breeze, the omap3 one on the XM is failing badly
<lag> mythripk: I'll test it and let you know
<lag> mythripk: Ping me tomorrow morning
<lag> mythripk: Enjoy your evening
<GrueMaster> ogra: Thanks.  I don't have an XM yet.  I will be getting JamieBennett's in a couple of weeks while I'm in Oxford.
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> jamies is pre-production
<ogra> that should be replaced first
<hrw> ogra: XMs are pre-production anyway
<GrueMaster> I have the panda image up and sitting at oem-config already.
<ogra> hrw, well, but there are some that are closer to the final product than others
<ogra> hrw, the ones i'm talking about dont even boot with the same uboot
<GrueMaster> Well, any way we look at it it is easier for me to hand-carry it back & get a replacement from Tx.
<hrw> auch
<ogra> GrueMaster, awesome, please check the rootfs size etc (assuming the resizing was as fast for you as it was for me)
<ogra> fdisk -l and df output :)
<GrueMaster> It looked pretty fast.  What changes did you make?
<ogra> i changed the inode allocation on the original image
<GrueMaster> ah
<ogra> by default the gap between two inodes is 4096 bytes ... i doubled that
<GrueMaster> Not seeing it in livecd.sh bzr branch.  Need to check my copy.
<ogra> it was uploaded
<ogra> else you wouldnt see it in the image
<ogra> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/livecd-rootfs/maverick/revision/117
<GrueMaster> ah, there it is.
<GrueMaster> I had a glitch at the same time I did a pull.
<ogra> ah
<GrueMaster> Funny how easy it is to lose track of what is going on when you have 5 systems running on 4 monitors.
<ogra> heh, yeah
<ogra> add 3 keyboards and mice you shuffle between these :)
<GrueMaster> My office looks like the control desk from the matrix.
<ogra> hehe
<GrueMaster> Only 3?
<ogra> how did your monitor behave with the panda image btw ?
<GrueMaster> Didn't.  Had to reboot with the dvi settings as before.
<GrueMaster> I don't have an HDMI monitor.
<ogra> oh, right
<ogra> i was just wondering if you saw the same issue as lag
<ogra> he apparently hits an oops from the display code
<GrueMaster> Nope.  I didn't see anything.  :P
<hrw> GrueMaster: brunets, blonds etc?
<GrueMaster> I boot once.  If no vid, then I add the cmdline parameters for video & serial console.
<ogra> be careful that you dont shut down in the middle of the resize :)
<GrueMaster> hrw: I'm partial to redheads.
<GrueMaster> No, I still have enough serial console to see when a reboot takes place.
<ogra> ah, k
<GrueMaster> And besides, if I do for some reason, I usually reflash before moding the cmdline.
<ogra> btw ... https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubuntu-netbook-efl-default-settings/0.2
<ogra> if you see any issues with panels or applets in the efl session, its likely that the settings arent right yet, please file against the above package
<ogra> for now its just a copy of the unity settings with very few mods.
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<ogra> i will fix that during A3 prep
<ogra> but need to know whats missing ...
<GrueMaster> A3 is this week.
<ogra> the next build will have it in it
<ogra> thu, yes
<GrueMaster> ok
<ogra> freeze starts tomorrow morning, but the package is arch specific anyway so i'll get exceptions as needed
<ogra> and after all its all bugfixes :)
<GrueMaster> yep.
<ogra> GrueMaster, oh, and also please watch the launcher closely, asac is just preparing an upgrade to latest upstream, tomorrows image will have it
<GrueMaster> joy.
<ogra> i'm a bit worried we get some untested code in
<ogra> (though i'm happy asac does it, striked off one TODO from my list :) )
<prpplague> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> prpplague: pong
<prpplague> rsalveti: zippy and zippy2 support, you planning to have that in 10.10 , correct?
<rsalveti> prpplague: that's the idea, but we still need to upload the patches for review, and wait to see if it gets approved for 10.10
<prpplague> rsalveti: 10.10 is going to be based on 2.6.35 kernel?
<rsalveti> I just got a few patches and will start looking what can be sent to our upstream kernel
<rsalveti> prpplague: yep, that's the idea
<prpplague> rsalveti: dandy thanks
<rsalveti> prpplague: but I can only test zippy2, as I don't have a zippy 1 board
<hrw> rsalveti: prpplague for sure can test z1 ;d
<prpplague> rsalveti: did you already send me your contact info?
<rsalveti> I think dyfet also has a zippy one
<rsalveti> prpplague: nops
<prpplague> rsalveti: please send me your shipping and contact info to danders@tincantools.com
<rsalveti> prpplague: sure, will do it now, thanks
<dyfet> I do have it
<dyfet> The ethernet works on it
<hrw> serial and sd too?
<rsalveti> probably needs additional patches
<dyfet> I had not tested those...I could do so quickly.  I was surprised when the ethernet worked on the latest kernel ;)
<rsalveti> dyfet: yep, at least the ethernet port should work, as this is the default in the kernel
<rsalveti> for zippy 2 we have to change it and find out the argument from u-boot
<prpplague> dyfet: yea the enc28j60 support has been there for awhile and is pretty decent
 * prpplague wrote the first enc28j60 driver for 2.4 kernel
<dyfet> well, I do have a device node for ttyS3....no device node for the other mmcblk device, though
<prpplague> dyfet: the additional uart should be on ttyS1 iirc
<dyfet> I have S0-S3
<prpplague> dyfet: we generally test the uart with a serial loop back connector and a uart loop back app
<dyfet> I used to have a serial loopback plug...
<prpplague> rsalveti: i'll include a loopback connector when we send the zippy
<rsalveti> prpplague: nice
<dyfet> the zippy serial works
<dyfet> I started a getty to login on it, and it came up...ttyS1
<rsalveti> prpplague: sent
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<prpplague> dyfet: dandy
<prpplague> rsalveti: got it
<rsalveti> dyfet: nice to know, can you check the sd?
<dyfet> It works too!  at least as far as dmesg tells me when I stick a sd in...
<dyfet> and it gave me the dev nodes for the partitions on that sd...so it seems to read it
<rsalveti> dyfet: great
<rsalveti> so you can basically test if I'm breaking zippy 1 instead of making it work :-)
<dcordes> bad news
<dcordes> I did what you told me
<JamesWstubbs91> Hello, I'm working on iPhone port of Ubuntu, I'm using the evdev driver for the touchscreen. This works perfecly when the screen is in a portrait orientation.
<dcordes> james
<JamesWstubbs91> I'm now working on a landscape orientation, I have the framebuffer landscape and have used swapaxes and invertY in xorg.conf
<dcordes> I know how to solve the prob for tslib
<JamesWstubbs91> The touchscreen works fine and is acting correctly, but the top section of the screen is now "untouchable" I also cant "drag" the mouse up there.
<dcordes> you need to add a rotate option in the input section for the tslib.
<JamesWstubbs91> Is there a touchscreen calibration tool for evdev
<dcordes> oh ok
<dcordes> that is something different then
<dcordes> never seen untouchable area
<dcordes> how about trying tslib
<JamesWstubbs91> dcordes: I have to use evdev, I've tried installing tslib evtouch and mutouch from .deb and the latest from source, non pick up the touchscreen automatically or configured manually using xorg.conf,
<dcordes> do you set the correct env variab.le. ?
<JamesWstubbs91> Hm, what/where is that?
<dcordes> TSLIB_TSDEVICE=/dev/input/eventn
<dcordes> it is in the manpage
<JamesWstubbs91> Yes I've done that then have tried using the tslib calibrator
<dcordes> ogra ping
<JamesWstubbs91> Simply said It could find the touchscreen device
<dcordes> ok
<JamesWstubbs91> it couldn't sorry
<dcordes> are you 100% you set right fevice?
<JamesWstubbs91> Yes
<JamesWstubbs91> It's /dev/input/event1
<JamesWstubbs91> Confirmed using the evdev driver
<JamesWstubbs91> And also by using cat /dev/input/event1
<dcordes> ok
<dcordes> typo?
<JamesWstubbs91> Nope, worked on trying to get tslib working for a few days, I won't have typo'd the entire time
<dcordes> aight then
<JamesWstubbs91> The touchscreen works fine in portrait
<JamesWstubbs91> It's also quite accurate
<dcordes> evdev mailing list ?
<JamesWstubbs91> It's almost as if the the resolution is wrong, but I've tried switching the MaxX and MaxY values
<JamesWstubbs91> The touchscreen behaved the same
<JamesWstubbs91> dcordes: I've tried googling the hell out of it, I have a feeling that using xinput might do the trick, I just can't get my head around the syntax
<dcordes> uhm
<dcordes> not google
<dcordes> write email to evdev mailing list
<JamesWstubbs91> Ok, I'll see what they say
<dcordes> or tslib.....
<GrueMaster> Doesn't evdev have an option to change orientation?
<dcordes> btw
<GrueMaster> Seems to me I remember something like that.
<dcordes> how can I get in touch w/you james
<dcordes> I want to help your project
<JamesWstubbs91> dcordes: I'm available in irc.osx86.hu in #ix , my projects blog is ixproject.org
<dcordes> cool
<JamesWstubbs91> GrueMaster: I've managed to change the orientation, I now have a section at the top of the screen I can't move the mouse to
<dcordes> where is the rootstock crew when you need them :p
<GrueMaster> dcordes: Ping rsalveti.  He's been fixing it up recently.
<dcordes> james are you using the ma maverick?
<JamesWstubbs91> Nope, I can apperently only use Karmic
<JamesWstubbs91> Armv6 support was dropped with Luci
<rsalveti> dcordes: yep, need anything?
 * dcordes slaps WinCE on screen keyboard for stuttering
 * JamesWstubbs91 slaps his keyboard, for the hell of it
<dcordes> rsalveti hi
<dcordes> cross installed ubuntu-minimal
<rsalveti> hi
<dcordes> natively installed ubuntu-netbook in it
<dcordes> likr 2GB of it
<dcordes> like
<rsalveti> ok
<dcordes> errored on mono
<rsalveti> while running it on a native environment?
<dcordes> but at a different point than the known qemu one
<dcordes> yes.
<JamesWstubbs91> Anyone got anymore ideas on my evdev issue before I dissapear into repeated trial and error insomnia ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: argh, mono does sucks
<dcordes> lol dont
<JamesWstubbs91> Ok, thanks anyway
<dcordes> write tslib than evdev ml and wait.
<rsalveti> dcordes: what distro version are you using? lucid?
<rsalveti> dcordes: I can test it here, but please try to see if there are any bugs reported already at launchpad
<dcordes> host or target?
<rsalveti> dcordes: target
<dcordes> target maverick
<dcordes> host lucid
<rsalveti> ok, mono on maverick may be broken, never tested
<dcordes> rootstock latest
<rsalveti> I'm just creating a new maverick rootfs, will try to install ubuntu-netbook on it
<dcordes> I did same thing before and think err was same
<rsalveti> dcordes: what error are you getting?
<dcordes> so its not me
<dcordes> freeze on
<rsalveti> =\
<dcordes> installing two foo of bar into mono
<dcordes> I noted it
<dcordes> but can't loop mount ext2 in wince :>
<dyfet> ogra, meant to be here...
<dcordes> rsalveti, do you know how to work around such error?
<rsalveti> not yet, it's supposed to work when installing it in a native environment, that's why I'm testing it
<rsalveti> but the repo just got out of sync, will try again in some minutes
<dcordes> cool thanks a bunch my friend
<dcordes_> rsalveti, got past mono in your test install yet ?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: what arguments are you using on panda to get the serial output from kernel?
<rsalveti> it seems mine is freezing during boot, and I want to get the kernel log to check it
<rsalveti> also using an lg monitor, seems the one that lag was also using
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: console=ttyO2,115200 console=tty0 for serial console.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: that explains why ttys2 doesn't work :-)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: thanks man
<GrueMaster> Is your monitor HDMI?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yep, hdmi and dvi
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I don't have an HDMI monitor, so I have to force the mode.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: the monitor detects the signal only when I'm using the hdmi port with a hdmi->dvi adapter
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: oh, ok, so to use the dvi what argument should I use?
<GrueMaster> omapdss.debug=1 omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=35
<rsalveti> dcordes_: doing it right now, waiting lots of packages to get installed :-)
<GrueMaster> The debug part just adds more messages to the log.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: nice
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: is there a wiki listing these arguments or something like that? or the source code is the only documentation? :-)
<GrueMaster> Yes.  Let me find the link.
<dcordes_> rsalveti, I think it took around 3 hours until I arrived tat the mono error starting from ubuntu-minimal
<rsalveti> dcordes_: ouch
<dcordes_> rsalveti, with 1000MHz cpu clock and ~390MB ram
<rsalveti> ok, so ping me in a few hours :-)
<dcordes_> rsalveti, my rootfs lives on a class4 uSD it might be the bottleneck
<rsalveti> I have one class 6 that GrueMaster gave me, but I always get some weird errors on beagle
<rsalveti> so I'm basically using the old c4 too
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: http://omappedia.org/wiki/Bootargs_for_enabling_display
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: nice, thanks again
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, do I also get a GrueMaster class6 uSD ?
<dcordes_> :(
<dcordes_> it would certainly be useful investment
<dcordes_> some 4 or 8G with class 6
<GrueMaster> dcordes_: Sure.  Log in to amazon.com...
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: What issues are you seeing with the class 6 I gave you?
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, maybe it's 2fast for the beagle so it gets hick ups
<dcordes_> ;>
<dcordes_> rsalveti, how much space does your maverick take up so far ? (I kept typing 'df -h' during the install)
 * dcordes_ is an impatient person
<dcordes_> sorry :)
<GrueMaster> dcordes_: There is a known issue being worked on in the current kernel for beagle.  Bug 591941.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591941 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SDHC card not recognized (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 80)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591941
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: I got some i/o errors with it, at least on beagle
<rsalveti> but don't remember if it was lucid or maverick
<GrueMaster> I found that class 4 cards are the only ones that work reliably on beagle at the moment.
<rsalveti> I need to test it again
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, hmm don't get this wrong but don't you think that's something to discuss upstream with rwhitby and friends ?
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, to me it looks malplaced in ubuntu bugtracking system
<GrueMaster> dcordes_: Kernel team is already on it.
<dcordes_> well ok if you have some mechanisms to pass it upstream..
<rsalveti> argh, forgot to watch for the reboot and now my console arguments are gone
<dcordes_> then I didn't say it :)
<GrueMaster> I report the bugs, others fix them.  :P
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, forgot you guys are actually no small community but massive company :)
<GrueMaster> Other way around.  Small company, massive community.
<GrueMaster> :P
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, are you also canonical employee ?
<rsalveti> dcordes_: I'm using just one serial, so let's just wait some more :-)
<GrueMaster> I'd tell you, but then I'd have to pkill you.   :P
<dcordes_> haha
<dcordes_> somebody knows how to extract a single filesystem (as file) from a raw device image ?
<dcordes_> that has bootstectore multiple partitions etc
<dcordes_> the beagle sd images use such raw file
<dcordes_> I would just write it to some SD device node but don't have such as I work in remote vm
<GrueMaster> Are you talking about mounting a partition from maverick-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img?
<GrueMaster> dcordes_: ^^^
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, no. meego :D
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, but it's same
<dcordes_> GrueMaster, some raw image supposed to be copied to sd
<GrueMaster> Not familiar with that image, but you should be able to get the start sector with "file <img>
<dcordes_>  x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x83, starthead 1, startsector 32, 3320288 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x83, starthead 3, startsector 3320320, 499968 sectors
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Now, say you want to mount partition 2.  sudo mount <img> ./mnt -o loop,offset=$((512*3320320))
<GrueMaster> The starting byte offset is what is needed.
<GrueMaster> And each sector should be 512 bytes.
<GrueMaster> dcordes_: did that work for you?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-03
<dcordes> GrueMaster, awesome. I didn't know about that option, thanks
<dcordes> rsalveti, any news :) ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: worked fine :-)
<rsalveti> dcordes: installed the ubuntu-minimal on my sd card
<rsalveti> with maveric
<rsalveti> *maverick
<rsalveti> and then just installed the ubuntu-netbook package, with tons of dependencies
<rsalveti> mono was included and did work fine
<dcordes> rsalveti, oh nooo
<dcordes> ^^
<dcordes> rsalveti, hm my first thought is something went wrong during my ubuntu-minimal image install
<rsalveti> don't know, could be, try it again
<dcordes> no I won't
<dcordes> it would be the third time
<dcordes> and I will see the same error
<dcordes> I must do something wrong
<dcordes> I will boot the image now and see if I can work around it somehow
<rsalveti> try giving strace on the process that got hang
<dcordes> apt-get
<rsalveti> or running the update by hand, to find the problem
<rsalveti> I got the correct line that was giving problem on the bug, let me find it
<rsalveti> dcordes: just /usr/bin/mono /usr/lib/mono/2.0/gacutil.exe was enough to generate the error with qemu
<rsalveti> see bug 610719
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610719 in mono (Ubuntu) "Mono hangs while running with qemu ARM user emulation (chroot) (dup-of: 530000)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610719
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 530000 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "mono assembly installation under qemu-arm-static hangs (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530000
<rsalveti> I think you're probably getting another bug
<dcordes> rsalveti, it is not the same mono bug I see in qemu.
<rsalveti> dcordes: what arm machine are you using at your installation?
<dcordes> the native mono bug is a different one.
<dcordes> rsalveti, cortex-a8 htcleo
<dcordes> rsalveti, and host is x86
<rsalveti> it did work fine on my beagle, weird
<rsalveti> host should not be a problem
<rsalveti> ubuntu-minimal is really minimal, quite small image
<dcordes> rsalveti, how big is your compressed minimal-image ? could you upload the one you used in the test ?
<rsalveti> let me check
<dcordes> ok here is the line
<dcordes> I ran dpkg --configure -a
<dcordes> (cause apt tells me to)
<rsalveti> uploading it, will take some minutes
<rsalveti> dcordes: do you have the logs?
<dcordes> * Installing 2 assemblies from libappindicator0.1-cil into Mono
<dcordes> this the same line it froze during the initial 'apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<dcordes> '
<dcordes> and I'm almost sure it is the same thing I got when I tried same procedure a week ago
<dcordes> all of the installing n assemblies processes fail
<dcordes> it is the mono program that freezes
<dcordes> now I remember...
<dcordes> I debugged it before
<dcordes> it eats all cpu
<dcordes> is there no 'assume provided' kind of thing for apt ?
<dcordes> so mono must be child of apt-get
<dcordes> or dpkg in the current case right ?
<dcordes> i.e. I should be able to debug it with dbg
<rsalveti> yep
<rsalveti> there is a command that installs the assemblies
<rsalveti> it's on the post install of some mono packages
<rsalveti> so you could debug it directly instead of debugging apt
<dcordes> can you tell me how to figure the command that's ran ?
<rsalveti> I can try to find it here, give me a minute
<dcordes> thx
<dcordes> rsalveti, maybe my kernel is more similar like qemu :)
<dcordes> rsalveti, lol I can't install strace
<dcordes> guess why
<rsalveti> dcordes: hahah, why?
<dcordes> if you answer correct you get a free mono.deb
<rsalveti> haha, no idea, and I don't want a free mono.deb :P
<rsalveti> thanks
<dcordes> dpkg was interrupted. you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dcordes> :>
<rsalveti> ouch :-)
<rsalveti> guess you can still install it by hand, giving dpkg -i
<rsalveti> after downloading the package
<dcordes> apt-get --download-only install strace to download ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: check file /usr/share/cli-common/runtimes.d/mono
<rsalveti> it's a perl script that probably installs the assemblies
<rsalveti> get's called by /usr/share/cli-common/gac-install
<rsalveti> during a post-inst
<dcordes> I think I make it a hello world.
<dcordes> rsalveti, how to download package with broken apt ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: you can download it by hand, with wget :P
<rsalveti> generally apt keeps complaining all the time if you canceled a previous run
<dcordes> rsalveti, do you have url for the maverick arm debs ?
<dcordes> I download it to usb mass storage device on host
<dcordes> rsalveti, are you still uploading your minimal ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: yep, 98%
<dcordes> nice thx
<rsalveti> dcordes: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main
<rsalveti> dcordes: wget http://rsalveti.net/pub/armel-rootfs-201008021722.tgz
<dcordes> rsalveti, something is definetly going wrong with my minimal then
<dcordes> rsalveti, mine is t60 meg
<dcordes> 60
<dcordes> rsalveti, do you specify extra packages with the roostock script ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: this is just ubuntu-minimal with kernel and kernel modules
<rsalveti> that's why it's probably bigger than yours
<dcordes> aha ok
<dcordes> rsalveti, ok now I got the strace output on screen
<dcordes> rsalveti, and it doesn't give me full enlightenment yet :D
<dcordes> I'm still starring
<dcordes> rsalveti, how long does such a mono install process take for you ?
<dcordes> rsalveti, I made the script do nothing
<dcordes> rsalveti, now some installing mono tasks succeed
<dcordes> some still run and fail
<dcordes> ah it found the renamed original script!
<dcordes> evil
<dcordes> done!
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<rsalveti> generally it takes a minute or so
<dcordes> maybe I'm to impatient
<dcordes> but 20 minutes are pretty much foul
<dcordes> methink
<dcordes> apt-get install netbook-launcher-efl
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yep, I'm getting the same error lag is facing with his lg monitor
<rsalveti> probably this is fixed already with robclark patches
<GrueMaster> Interesting.
<GrueMaster> I don't have an HDMI monitor, but will test this when I am at the QA sprint in a couple of weeks.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: when are you going to be off for the qa sprint?
<GrueMaster> I leave next Friday and will be in Oxford until the 22nd.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: oh, ok :-)
<GrueMaster> Food's cooking, gotta run.
<rsalveti> see ya
<robclark> fyi, for DVI monitors, I pushed a patch: http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commit/37050de250e570d67a435cb36ecfa9763a98e5ff
<robclark> it won't make any monitor that wasn't working at all start working.. but it will make some DVI monitors that were defaulting to 640x480 pick a better resolution
<robclark> (this at least helps with my DVI monitor at home ;-))
<mythripk> lag:ping . do you see it always ?
<mythripk> oops : *do you see it always ?
<lag> mythripk: Morning
<mythripk> morning lag
<mythripk> did you see it again ?
<mythripk> i tried and could not reproduce
<lag> I see different things depending on my cmdline
<mythripk> can you send your cmdline ?
<lag> omapdss DISPC error: SYNC_LOST_DIGIT
<lag> omapdss HDMI error: Failed to lock PLL
<lag> quiet splash ro elevator=noop console=ttyO2,115200n8 vram=32M mem=463M fixrtc
<mythripk> failed to lock pll is because the first block is 1920 1080 with 138.5Mhz
<lag> Okay
<mythripk> that will be fixed with the patches i sent you  , which will be part of out L24.9 release
<lag> Okay
<lag> So they're not out yet?
<mythripk> not yet! , will be by this friday
<lag> Have they been approved?
<mythripk> yes
<lag> Excellent, well done
<mythripk> that is anyways our internal tree :) though
<lag> I guess I'll wait for those before doing anymore
<lag> I'll try and get them into our tree asap
<mythripk> but this is a strange error you see , it is failing in dispc_set_digit_size which would mean   x and y res are goofed up, in case you see that again a full log with debug enabled would be great
<lag> I'm sure I can reproduce
<lag> Wait one
<lag> mythripk: I don't get the whole log (I guess most of it is printed to the monitor (which isn't working)
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472531/
<lag> mythripk: setenv bootargs vram=32M mem=463M console=ttyO2,115200n8 console=tty2 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 fixrtc
<lag> If I remove the console=tty2 it does something different
<lag> I correct myself
<lag> Its actually this cmdline: setenv bootargs quiet splash ro elevator=noop console=ttyO2,115200n8 vram=32M mem=463M fixrtc
<lag> That's more like it
<lag> When I remove the console=tty2 I get this:#
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472534/
<hrw> alo
<lag> ogra: ping
<mythripk> lag : I suspect that it is becasue of the wrong x and y timing value. which ideally shouldnt , you are using console = ttyo2 which is ok  , this would be needed to redirect your prints to TV when enabled. Can you wait for the patch set to be pushed ?
<lag> ttyO2 won't push the prints to the TV/Monitor, only to the serial console
<lag> tty2 will push them to the TV/Monitor
<mythripk> lag: my bad . "lag : When I remove the console=tty2 I get this:#" that would when it is trying to redirect the contents  to TV where you get the pll_not locked  state
<asac> persia: could you check http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/glmark2 for alf`?
<lag> mythripk: If you read on you'll find that I was incorrect
<lag> mythripk: In fact, the only think that differs when I removed console=tty2 is that I receive more output on the serial
<lag> I'll wait for the new patches
<mythripk> lag: I shall update you when its pushed to our tree
<lag> mythripk: Great thanks
<ukleinek> ericm|ubuntu: I would have expected from me to notice the breakage even though it was your patch :-)
<ericm|ubuntu> ukleinek, nah - you are fine
<amitk> ericm|ubuntu: have you worked with the Freescale guys in Shanghai?
<ericm|ubuntu> amitk, a bit
<ericm|ubuntu> amitk, but not much
<ericm|ubuntu> amitk, knows some guys there as well as cooloney
<amitk> ericm|ubuntu: ok, one of them joined Linaro today (just introducing around)
<ericm|ubuntu> amitk, in #linaro?
<ericm|ubuntu> amitk, I missed that part
<amitk> ericm|ubuntu: yes
<cooloney> amitk: is he/she based in Shanghai?
<amitk> cooloney: yes, come to #linaro to meet him
<ukleinek> amitk: I have a mx51evm here and it seems to be broken with CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=y; CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=y; CONFIG_MDIO_GPIO=y
<ukleinek> amitk: Did you see this already, too?
<cooloney> ukleinek: hi, how's broken?
<amitk> ukleinek: unfortunately no, haven't had a chance to test mx51 for a few -rcs since my board broke. :-/ I just got a new one now so should be able to test.
<cooloney> ukleinek: in our ubuntu fsl-imx51, those configs are all off,
<ukleinek> amitk: the fec doesn't work so I cannot nfsrootboot
<amitk> cooloney: you fixed the fec driver for MDIO support, right? Do you have time to look at this today?
<cooloney> ukleinek: yeah, my patch was merged sometime ago and there are some updates in Dave's netdev-next tree
<cooloney> amitk: yeah, ^^
<cooloney> but too bad, i don't have the hardware now
<cooloney> my babbage is broken
<cooloney> bricked
<amitk> ukleinek: I'll try to look at it as soon as I setup the new board
<ukleinek> amitk: this issue is in my way, I can do it myself, too.
<amitk> ukleinek: ok, I can't help you right away (so you might consider looking at it)
 * ukleinek just wanted to check if it's a known (or even fixed) issue
<amitk> ukleinek: no it isn't (we've had HW availability issues). Thanks for the report
<ukleinek> CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=y is the trigger
<ogra> lag, yes ?
<lag> ogra: Do you have a uboot which omits the memory error on XM?
<ogra> i have an yet untested patch http://cgit.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/openembedded/diff/?id=b4c5ef7e0e06890b1369bfbd5c767820024adb21&id2=b738634ead43d9ebcc8f8a4840366528ec91045a
<cooloney> ukleinek: pls take a look at this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=commitdiff;h=0e5e6e2a981eeab61dcc184d51ab769a33af6589
<cooloney> ukleinek: and this http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/457878
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 457878 in linux-fsl-imx51 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "imx51 on board ethernet plug/unplug events not detected (affects: 2) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Fix released]
<ukleinek> cooloney: is this a fix or a work around?
<cooloney> ukleinek: i simply turned that off.
<ukleinek> cooloney: the plug/unplug event thing is fixed upstream
<cooloney> ukleinek: CONFIG_FIXED_PHY will cause a sysfs conflict when I was trying to add phylib support in fec driver
<lag> ogra: What SD card are you using for your XM?
<ogra> lag, traxdata 4G currently
<lag> ogra: Have you seen the "mmc0: USB HID whilst initialising SD card" issue?
<lag> ogra: Is the Traxdata a High Capacity (SDHC) card?
<cwillu_at_work> hands out free samples of his slc 4gb flash crack :)
<lag> cwillu_at_work: ?
<cwillu_at_work> lag, I buy silly sd cards
<cwillu_at_work> they don't break when you pull power from them mid-write
<lag> cwillu_at_work: The XM's kernel doesn't like my SanDisk Micro SDHC card :(
<cwillu_at_work> !info ttf-larabie-straight
<ubot2> cwillu_at_work: ttf-larabie-straight (source: ttf-larabie): Straight fonts from www.larabiefonts.com. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:20011216-1.1 (lucid), package size 3462 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<cwillu_at_work> that doesn't want to install on arm
<cwillu_at_work> reports that it's a virtual package
<cwillu_at_work> makes me want to cry
<cwillu_at_work> ... or I just don't have multiverse enabled....
<cwillu_at_work> if I give you ssh to my server, can you call my cell if the build breaks again?
<cwillu_at_work> I need to go for a walk :/
<lag> ogra: Am I correct in assuming you have fully booting XM and Panda boards?
<ogra> lag, no, XM doesnt
<ogra> i see some mmc issues but have lost the dmesg data for it before i could look
<ogra> it finds the mmc though, but the device is readonly
<ogra> (sfdisk complains it cant open the device for writing)
<lag> Okay
<lag> I'm just compiling a kernel which should eradicate my -110 error
<lag> Once that's gone, I'll look into any other errors
<lag> Can you send me the kernel logs you have?
<lag> For XM and Panda would be helpful
<ogra> will do after the next image test (i just triggered a build)
<ogra> the XM is totally trashed atm
<lag> Kernel error, or userspace?
<ogra> the filesystem dissolved itself at some point after i did reset the system several times
<ogra> i think the root cause is a kernel or bootloader issue with the SD bus though
<lag> Well if you can get me some logs, I can try to do something about it
<rcn-ee> ogra.. just fixed the ro bit last night.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.35-devel/annotate/head:/patches/rcn/xm-wp-testing.diff
<rcn-ee> verified by another user, i'll clean up the patch a little.
<ogra> lag, ^^^
<ogra> can i has that ? pleeeease
<rcn-ee> basicly, the xm schematic has no wp, the current kernel defaults to a bx or cx non-existent wp line on the beagle.. (bad)
<ogra> hrm, yeah
<rcn-ee> but there's another weird bug in 2.6.35 i'm going after.. on both my Bx and Cx boards, the mmc card is defaulting to 'ro' on boot.  Have you guys seen that too on your kernel?
<ogra> yes, thats what i described above
<ogra> it appears like its locked
<rcn-ee> yeap, well that patch fixes the xm..  the Bx and Cx have a gpio issue, playing around with the write protect lever it seems to be ignored..
<rcn-ee> this brings ti back to 2.6.34/2.6.33 behavor in my testing: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.35-devel/annotate/head:/patches/rcn/regression-disable-wp.diff but i think there's bigger issues in the mmc write protect detection as it doesn't register the write protect lever in my testing..
<rcn-ee> it's basicly revert ed8303fc111e58530e22bd29b0d7e08dced75999 introduced in 2.6.35-rc1
<dyfet> ping: ogra
<lag> rcn-ee: Have you seen the -110 error?
<lag> rcn-ee: On XM?
<rcn-ee> lag, probally.. i see lots of errors on mine.. 'sudo aptitude' opps it for me.. (i really need to get production hardware.. very early proto "P7" full of extra solder wires for traces..)
<rcn-ee> i think that's the usb -110 error right?
<lag> rcn-ee: "mmc0: USB HID whilst initialising SD card"
<lag> You'd know if you had it, because it dies on the way up
<lag> It doesn't find the SD card
<rcn-ee> that's very weird.. mine finds the SD: (last saved dmesg) http://pastebin.com/4Dtysi8W
<lag> It must like your MicroSD card
<lag> Which one are you using?
<rcn-ee> just generic sandisk..
<lag> SDHC?
<lag> Or SC?
<rcn-ee> 4Gb/2Gb sdhc..
<lag> That's interesting
<lag> Are you using our kernel?
<rcn-ee> but i almost think they are clones.. the adapters don't work and i had to use another one..
<rcn-ee> yeap that's mine kernel..
<lag> Okay
<lag> Our kernel doesn't like SDHC cards
<rcn-ee> weird...
<lag> We have to turn off preemption to get them to work
<rcn-ee> does it also fail with the Bx/Cx's?
<rcn-ee> (sdhc)
<lag> No idea
<lag> I don't have either of those
<lag> I haven't heard of it
<lag> Only XM
<lag> rcn-ee: bug 591941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591941 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SDHC card not recognized (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 80)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591941
<rcn-ee> that actually might be 'too' cheap cards......  cat-ing my config, wondering if? # CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set
<lag> It's a SanDisk
<rcn-ee> you guys don't off hand happen to know where the mmc keeps there error code list.. (looking 110)
<lag> Not off hand, sorry
<ukleinek> rcn-ee: 110 is usually ETIMEOUT
<rcn-ee> i found another reference in the plug computer forums, looked like a bad sandisk card..
<rcn-ee> thanks ukleinek
<lag> I've seen it happen with others
<rcn-ee> which isn't good...  reading the bug report, it's pretty consistent, but is there a specific image i should test with my xm and collection of sd cards?
<lag> Please :)
<lag> rcn-ee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<lag> gunzip it and dd it to your MicroSD card
<ukleinek> cooloney: CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is enabled in mx51_defconfig
<rcn-ee> got it..  i'll pull it down at work in a bit, just getting ready at the moment..  i'll log back in a couple hours with my findings..
<lag> rcn-ee: Great, thanks
<rsalveti> lag: any news regarding the problem you had yesterday with your lg monitor?
<rsalveti> lag: I got the same problem with mine :-)
<rsalveti> lag: with panda
<lag> What's it doing?
<rsalveti> lag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472128/
<cooloney> ukleinek: hmmm, but do we use CONFIG_FIXED_PHY in ARM system
<lag> mythripk: ping
<lag> rsalveti: Wait one
<lag> rsalveti: What monitor are you using?
<rsalveti> lag: lg with hdmi
<ukleinek> cooloney: mx51 is the only defconfig that has it
<mythripk> lag: is this regarding the dump from rsalveti ?
<lag> mythripk: Yep
<lag> Mine is LG with HDMI too
<lag> rsalveti: Which model?
<rsalveti> lag: W2253V
<cooloney> ukleinek: if we don't need it, we can disable it in mx51
<lag> rsalveti: Okay mine is W2261VP
<cooloney> ukleinek: it looks like just for x86
<ukleinek> cooloney: then it should depend on X86, no?
<rsalveti> lag: any news regarding this bug? still didn't look for patches into other trees
<cooloney> ukleinek: from the code, 'Fixed MDIO bus (MDIO bus emulation with fixed PHYs)'
<cooloney> ukleinek: i am not sure about what is Fixed PHY
 * ukleinek isn't either
<lag> rsalveti: Ask mythripk
<rsalveti> mythripk: were you debugging this lg monitor issue?
<mythripk> rsalveti: yes i was and the issue is fixed now but then the patches will be pushed to our tree only by this friday.
<rsalveti> mythripk: and where can I find these patches? is it just an internal tree?
<mythripk> rsalveti : The issue is because in the lg monitor block 0 has 1080P timing with 138.5Mhz which is not a standard
<mythripk> its still in the internal tree
<rsalveti> =\
<mythripk> oh wait let me check robclark's tree
<mythripk> he must have pushed
<rsalveti> ok
<rsalveti> nice to know that my monitor doesn't follows the standard :-)
<mythripk> http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commit/f2fa54fcfe8fa09ad14f104ae64d1bb5c93982bc and this http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commit/5553031b56322a7dbaa2f57b8f773be9ae2baaff
<mythripk> rsalveti : other block timings are still ok :)
<rsalveti> mythripk: nice, thanks for the links
<mythripk> rsalveti : you dont have to give any bootargs with this if you were giving any for HDMI , just try and let me know.
<rsalveti> mythripk: sure, will do
<rsalveti> thanks
<ukleinek> amitk: mx51 doesn't use IMX_IO_ADDRESS.  Do you prefer the mx51's current approach or did this just slip through?
<lag> rsalveti: What are you going to do with that patch/
<lag> ?
<rsalveti> lag: test it? :-)
<lag> And then/
<lag> ?
<rsalveti> lag: will let you all know if it worked or not
<lag> Okay
<rsalveti> and then we can think if we're going to merge or wait for friday's tree
<lag> Those patches should all be coming to us sooner or later anyway
<rsalveti> yep
<lag> Let me know how you get on and we'll have a chat
<ogra> the sooner the better
<rsalveti> yep
<lag> ogra: It matters not
<ogra> lag, it does
<ogra> we'Re way behind on the omap arches and need the HW to work
<lag> I'm still getting OOM
<lag> on XM
<lag> I thought this was a HW issue
<lag> We can only work with what we've got
<mythripk> lag: i guess mdelay is missed in the patch from rob's tree can you please point that out to rsalveti ?
<ogra> lag, yes, and there are a ton of patches for XM that surely arent applied to our tree
<ogra> some crappier some not
<ogra> i know that people in #beagle do some work on booted XMs so we have to be missing a lot
<lag> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> lag: pong
<lag> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=blobdiff;f=drivers/video/omap2/dss/hdmi.c;h=0830bbc6baed30e04afca7b1c1a5b83ec298c890;hp=a8bedb1facd324eb6d2f07767ae6399f7c24ec3a;hb=76dd0768b77f731bbe6ad4df55379734f3a38770;hpb=f6c95ac85cfa087a84cd82564dcaea8ce4a6c867
<lag> mythripk says this is missing from robclark's patches
<lag> Insure you add it, or your monitor won't work
<robclark> yes it is
<lag> robclark: Don't shoot the messenger
<amitk> ukleinek: MX51_IO_ADDRESS should be replaced with IMX_IO_ADDRESS at some point
<lag> ;)
<ukleinek> amitk: ok, will do
<robclark> you need that one from mythripk's patches :-)
<robclark> no shooting involved :-)
<robclark> ("yes it is" == "yes it is missing")
<robclark> sorry, I noticed my wording wasn't so clear
<rsalveti> lag: ok, will apply the patches and test it here, thanks for the link
<amitk> ukleinek: thanks
<lag> robclark: Ah, lost in translation (from US to English) ;)
<robclark> no.. I just haven't had my coffee yet this morning ;-)
<ogra> texan vs australian you mean ?
<robclark> heheh
 * lag kicks ogra in the nether-regions
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> geez !
<lag> :)
<ogra> logging out on the panda steals my display
<ogra> no signal anymore
<ogra> ah, its just slow
<GrueMaster> what adds flash-kernel to the /etc/kernel-img.conf file?  It is currently not enabled in the 20100802 image, so updating to the latest kernel doesn't run flash-kernel.
<lool> GrueMaster: Usually, it's flash-kernel-installer, but it might be the image generation script
<GrueMaster> Thanks. I see it in the changelog as being added in May, but I see nothing in the code now.  Looking at actual diffs.
<GrueMaster> lool: It looks like this was heavily discussed in the last few cycles, but never really resolved (that I can see).  See bug 365053.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 365053 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "On armel (Babbage platform), kernel image upgrading breaks if Ubiquity is instructed not to install a bootloader (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365053
<GrueMaster> Of course this bug is moot with preinstalled images as we don't use ubiquity (except for oem-config).
<GrueMaster> I would think that it should be up to the flash-kernel-installer.postinst script to ensure that it is added to /etc/kernel-img.conf.
<lag> rcn-ee: Hey Robert
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, lool, kernel-img.conf isnt used anymore by flash-kernel (debian dropped it) flash-kernel is always run by update-initramfs now
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  It didn't run on this update.
<ogra_cmpc> does /etc/flash-kernel.conf exist ?
<GrueMaster> yes
<ogra_cmpc> then there is nothing that could block it from being executed at least
<ogra_cmpc> are you sure you got a new kernel ?
<ogra_cmpc> with this update i mean
<GrueMaster> I manually ran flash-kernel and it updated the boot partition with the new kernel.  It just didn't run when installing the new kernel.
<GrueMaster> Yes.
<ogra_cmpc> thats pretty weird since our kernel packages usually run update-initramfs from their postinst
<ogra_cmpc> which in turn should run flash-kernel
<GrueMaster> the 20100802 image has 2.6.35-13-omap kernel installed.  Updating pulled in 2.6.35-14-omap.
<GrueMaster> Flash-kernel should have run, but it didn't.
<ogra_cmpc> really the kernel or just meta ?
<GrueMaster> kernel.
<ogra_cmpc> i didnt actually see a linux upload
<GrueMaster> I'm looking at /boot
<ogra_cmpc> but there was a meta upload yesterday
<ogra_cmpc> thats on a panda ?
<GrueMaster> beagle.
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<GrueMaster> (hence th 2.6.35-14-omap kernel) ;P
<ogra_cmpc> if you run update-initramfs, does it run flash-kernel ?
<GrueMaster> checking...
<GrueMaster> dmesg
<GrueMaster> oops
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<GrueMaster> I didn't see that it ran.  is there a log I can check?
<ogra_cmpc> i dont think so
<ogra_cmpc> it should tell you it runs, its actually still very noisy
<GrueMaster> Nevermind.  timestamp on mmcblk0p1/uInitrd is an hour old.
<GrueMaster> So no, it isn't running.
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<ogra_cmpc> if you run: sudo flash-kernel --supported; echo $?
<GrueMaster> Grrrr.  terminal reset.
<ogra_cmpc> whats the return value ?
<GrueMaster> running flash-kernel manually works fine.  I already tested that to make sure (and rebooted to verify new kernel loads).
<GrueMaster> The return value is 0 (which I assume is good).
<ogra_cmpc> yep
<ogra_cmpc> means your HW is supported
<ogra_cmpc> 		if flash-kernel --supported >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<ogra_cmpc> 			flash-kernel
<ogra_cmpc> ...
<ogra_cmpc> thats what update-initramfs executes
<ogra_cmpc> urgh
<ogra_cmpc> i think i see the issue
<GrueMaster> It doesn't even run that test.
<ogra_cmpc> no, because there is still old code lool added once to check for the postinst_script value in kernel-img.conf
<ogra_cmpc> i thought i had dropped that when i merged the new flash-kernel
<GrueMaster> oops
<ogra_cmpc> comitted and pushed
<ogra_cmpc> i dont think its critical to upload it now though, we'll get just in the way of other arches ...
<GrueMaster> ok.
<GrueMaster> As long as it makes beta
<ogra_cmpc> as a quick fiox you can just edit update-initramfs
<GrueMaster> Planned on it.
<ogra_cmpc> jumpo to flash-kernel and remove the outer if statement
<ogra_cmpc> the one that checks for kernel-imf.conf contents
<GrueMaster> yep, that fixed it.
<ogra_cmpc> great
<GrueMaster> Should I post a bug against initramfs-tools to track this?
<ogra_cmpc> nah
<ogra_cmpc> the fix is already in the tree
<GrueMaster> It's in the debian git tree.  Will we pull an update prior to Beta?
<ogra_cmpc> next image will have an up to date kernel and before the next kernel comes we'll have the update in
<GrueMaster> ok
<ogra_cmpc> its in the ubuntu bzr branch
<GrueMaster> Oh.  Didn't find that.  Only found the debian git tree.
<GrueMaster> Didn't look too hard either.
<lag> rcn-ee: And now?
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/initramfs-tools/maverick/revision/210 btw
<GrueMaster> Yea, got it.
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: Are we supposed to be generating netboot images for dove & imx?
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, no, but i wont switch them off unless they cause failures
<GrueMaster> Just emails from iso.tracker.
<ogra_cmpc> they are built automatically if debian-installer is built
<ogra_cmpc> oh, they should be removed
<dcordes> hi my friends
<rcn-ee_> lag, same mmc bug as your guys xm boards: http://pastebin.com/R0tTmXjE
<rcn-ee_> however this sandisk card works fine with my 2.6.35 kernel, so it's got to be a patch/config difference...
<dcordes> rcn-ee, did you get the mmc from GrueMaster  ??
<rcn-ee_> nope, off amazon. ;)
<rcn-ee_> back in april when i realized i should stock up before everyone found out the xm's used micro sd cards. .;)
<GrueMaster> What is it?  (class/size)
<rcn-ee_> Sandisk 4GB SDHC
<GrueMaster> Should work, although you have oops that I haven't seen yet.
<rcn-ee_> Yeah, this XM rev P7 (256Mb) isn't 100% anyways.. ;)
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: what filesystem are you using by default?
<rcn-ee_> oh this was lag's image he wanted me to test this morning.. just a dd of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<rcn-ee_> normally i rootstock my own over ext4
<rcn-ee_> for some reason my kernel 2.6.35-dl12 works fine with these sd cards, but ubuntu's kernel can't load the mmc.. since most of the xm patches are similar we are left with the config...
<GrueMaster> There is an updated kernel, but I am not sure how you would install it w/o booting.
<rcn-ee_> that's what the bx is for.. ;) give me 5mins..
<rsalveti> with a rootstock rootfs you can generate it, with qemu user emulation
<rsavoye> rcn-ee: I had to drop using your patched kernel :-(
<rsalveti> or just mount the dist, copy qemu-arm-static there and install it with qemu user emulation
<rsalveti> *disc
<rcn-ee_> yeap.. i read that...
<rsavoye> 500Mhz sucks,,,
<rcn-ee_> blah.. i've built kernels on a Bx at 400Mhz.. (debian etch 'arm')..
<rsavoye> I'm doing a build now, almost to the part that kept causing trouble, so I";ll let you know how it goes
<rsavoye> beats my 200Mhz Sharp Zarus...
<dcordes> rsalveti, may I ask which zaurus you have ?
<rsalveti> rsavoye: ^
<rsavoye> me, I've got several, the 3200 clamshell being my favorite
<rcn-ee_> crap there goes the upgrading idea, my Bx's musb port isn't coming alive... ;)
<dcordes> rsalveti, :)
<dcordes> rsavoye, :)
<dcordes> rsavoye, the akita is a lovely device
<rsavoye> I wound up doing a project a bunch of years ago for NASA, and we used 6000Ls, cause I could install ipsec
<rsavoye> I was pumping air traffic data over the network to it for monitor alerts
<slangasek> dyfet: are you at DebConf?  They have you on the schedule giving a talk?
<dcordes> rsalveti, nice. I love the nasa
<dcordes> rsalveti, 6000 are the potrait orientation ones right ?
<dcordes> oops
<dcordes> rsalveti, sorry that was for the other guy also starting with rs
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> mythripk: now I'm finally able to test the patches, but didn't work that well :-(
<rsalveti> now I'm able to get something on the screen but the image is really big and distorted
<rsalveti> probably still missing some patches from robclark
<rsalveti> and I don't have a console because of the oem-config, needs to generate a minimal image
<rsalveti> another weird thing is that I need to recreate the first partition every time I need to update uImage or uInitrd
<rsalveti> otherwise u-boot doesn't like it
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: did you ever make any kernel update with panda?
<prpplague> rsalveti: how are you partitioning and mounting the sd card?
<rsalveti> this is the pre-installed image generated by ogra
<rcn-ee_> that's a little weird..
<rcn-ee_> standard fat16/32 partition?
<rsalveti> prpplague: mounting without any extra options at my desktop
<rsalveti> yep
<rsalveti> fat 32
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: not yet, but I found a bug in the initramfs-tools.  It won't run flash-kernel unless it is in /etc/kernel-img.conf Fix committed).
<rsalveti> if I just copy the new uInitrd or uImage file on top of the older one I'm not able to boot
<prpplague> rsalveti: interesting
<rsalveti> u-boot will complain about it
<rsalveti> ** Unable to read "uImage" from mmc 0:1 **
<rsalveti> mmc read: Invalid size
<rcn-ee_> after updating..  then rebooting.. is "fatls mmc 0:1" still show a clean fat?
<rsalveti> ## Booting image at 80000000 ...
<rsalveti> Bad Magic Number
<rsalveti> if I create the vfat fs again and copy the files, everything works
<GrueMaster> I'll try here.  I thing I pulled an updated kernel during the massive updates I've done today.
<prpplague> rsalveti: i normally only see that problem when the FAT index tables are corrupted or it contains data that can't be parsed by u-boot
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: didn't try this yet
<rsalveti> prpplague: the weird thing is that once I created it again and try for the second time, I get the same error
<rsalveti> so it's not a problem on how ogra is creating it
<rcn-ee_> rsalveti, it just seems very weird, i've been doing stuff like: http://pastebin.com/ccM2tDH5 for a good 2 years on my beagle..
<prpplague> rsalveti: yea, i suspect that is some bug, i'll see if i can recreate the issue here and have a look
<rsalveti> argh, my screen size is totally wrong
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: yep, but I'm doing this on panda, with beagle it works fine
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: try updating and running flash-kernel to see how it goes
<rcn-ee_> ah sorry...  wrong board.. i still haven't got my panda's usb port to work yet for any upgrade.. ;)
<rsalveti> if flash-kernel is not called by default
<rsalveti> prpplague: could be something wrong with our u-boot version too
 * rsalveti still needs to get the u-boot hash we're using for omap4
<prpplague> rsalveti: i suspect there is a minor fat bug in the u-boot we are using
<prpplague> rsalveti: it is rather old
<rsalveti> prpplague: oh, ok, do you know if we already have the fix somewhere?
<prpplague> rsalveti: i've only seen the problem occur a couple of times, and i just assumed i had damaged the partition with my testing
<prpplague> rsalveti: so, no, i doubt there is a fix
<prpplague> rsalveti: i'll put it on my bug list to see if i can get to the bottom of it
<rsalveti> prpplague: do you know where can I find the "upstream" development of the uboot for panda?
 * rsalveti is just new regarding panda work
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: you may also know it
<GrueMaster> Not sure, but it is part of the image, so the packaging tools should know.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: L24.7git20100624
<prpplague> rsalveti: sakoman is doing some contracting for TI to upstream all the new support to u-boot
<rsalveti> http://git.omapzoom.org/?p=repo/u-boot.git;a=summary
<prpplague> rsalveti: negative
<prpplague> rsalveti: he has a repo somewhere
<rsalveti> prpplague: this link I guess is the one used for our package
<prpplague> rsalveti: basically yea
<prpplague> rsalveti: one sec, getting you some urls
<rsalveti> but I guess I have sakoman's repo too
<robclark> rsalveti: you need the patches related to framebuffer supporting resizing
<robclark> and you need to plugin monitor before xserver starts..
<robclark> (because no KMS yet)
<rsalveti> robclark: the patches I got from mythripk made my hdmi work, but with a very wrong size
<robclark> 640x480?
<rsalveti> robclark: but I'm not even using X11 :-)
<robclark> is it a DVI monitor?
<rsalveti> robclark: probably something like that
<rsalveti> has dvi and hdmi
<rsalveti> but I'm using just the hdmi
<robclark> so there were a few patches that I think might be interesting to you...  hang on
<rsalveti> robclark: the fonts are huge and distorted (from console)
<robclark> is the picture scrambled, or just distorted?
<prpplague> rsalveti: my core development has been to get the hardware verification done, now that it _is_ done, i'll be looking at getting all the code consoladated
<robclark> rsalveti: from here: http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commits/L24.7_panda-hdmi-patches  I think you might want
<robclark> "add callback to notify client of resolution change"
<prpplague> rsalveti: do you care to get his ppt with slides describing the status, or just the url?
<robclark> "register callback to get notified of resolution change"
<rsalveti> prpplague: could be the whole thing, np
<robclark> that should at least give you an ok picture..
<robclark> and then for some monitors that are falling back to 640x480, when a higher resolution would be possible, "better support for DVI monitors"..  although I think that will mainly matter when you plug in over DVI..  it is basically adding support for parsing parts of EDID that HDMI screens don't seem to use
<prpplague> rsalveti: you've got spam
<rsalveti> prpplague: nice, so the idea is to get most of this support directly on u-boot upstream
<rsalveti> prpplague: nice, thanks
<rsalveti> robclark: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsalveti/4857717987/
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Ok, I am finally finished with the updating.  flash-kernel updates the boot partition, but somehow it is getting clobbered.  I think it may be a file order thing.  Will do some more testing.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: ok
<prpplague> rsalveti: that's a "feature" for people who have visual handicaps
<robclark> rsalveti: I suspect you need the patches related to resizing
<rsalveti> for sure :-)
<robclark> rsalveti: what you might want to do before spending much time, is just pull my branch and build it.. or send me an email addr and I can send you my uImage..
<rsalveti> robclark: will try some of your patches
<robclark> just to try and see if that solves
<rsalveti> robclark: yep, that's why I'm doing now
<rsalveti> *what
<robclark> then you can try and merge on top of ubuntu kernel
<robclark> ok, cool
<robclark> if that still doesn't work, email me the contents or /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/edid
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  The fat partition has a date stamp of 1969-12-31 16:00
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: ops
<GrueMaster> The files are ok and have the correct timestamp.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: when I tested the md5 was ok, but u-boot didn't like it
<rsalveti> had to recreate the fs
<GrueMaster> Don't tell me we found another mkfs glitch.
<rsalveti> u-boot just didn't like it, probably
<GrueMaster> What I am seeing is that when I mount the filesystem on my x86, the date of the mount directory becomes 12-31-1969.  That is a glitch somewhere in the filesystem, and I am willing to bet it is during fs creation.
<GrueMaster> mount
<GrueMaster> gah.
<GrueMaster> Nevermind.  I have a new SD that still has the factory format.  same issue there.
<rsalveti> yep, the bug happens every time with me
<GrueMaster> back to my earlier theory.  It is a location issue on the drive.  testing now.
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I'm thinking it is an issue with the uboot fat code.  I don't think it can read beyond a certain point or something, as flash-kernel renames the existing files and creates new files.  That or uboot can't handle file fragmentation.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: it's also happening when I just copy a new file on top of an older one
<rsalveti> but yes, probably on u-boot
<rsalveti> still needs more debugging
<GrueMaster> Copying a new file over an old one without syncing could be a separate issue.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: so currently if we get a new kernel on a pandaboard the panda is not going to boot anymore :-)
<GrueMaster> Yep.  That's what my test currently shows.
<GrueMaster> I have another part of the test to run.  Give me a few.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: ok
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: would you mind to open a bug later on about this issue?
<GrueMaster> will do after this reboot.
<rsalveti> nice, thanks :-)
<GrueMaster> very interesting.  As a test, I renamed the new kernel & initrd as uI*.old and renamed the old kernel & initrd from uI*.bak to uI* (shortened for explanatory reasons).  It still loaded the new kernel.
<rsalveti> interesting
<GrueMaster> I'm not even sure what that suggests.  iirc, the fat system should just change the entry in the directory table, not the order or the fat table starting point.
<GrueMaster> Ok, filing a bug, then doing more research.
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Bug #613230
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613230 in u-boot-omap4 (Ubuntu) "u-boot fails to load new kernel fromm boot partition after kernel update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613230
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: interesting, after renaming the old files it's still trying to load the newer ones
<GrueMaster> yep
<GrueMaster> something is trashing the fat directory tree in uboot.  Try running "mmcinit 0;fatls mmc 0".
<GrueMaster> ugly
<rsalveti> probably u-boot itself is trashing the fat directory tree
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-04
<rsalveti> robclark: now my monitor is on but I get nothing at the screen
<rsalveti> will try to get a console at the image, oem-config is turned on by default
<robclark> hmm..  can you add omapdss.debug=1 to bootargs.. and send me bootlog and /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/edid?
<rsalveti> omapdss DISPC error: SYNC_LOST_DIGIT
<rsalveti> this is the only error message I'm getting
<rsalveti> sure, 1 min
<robclark> hmm..
<robclark> this is with L24.7_panda-hdmi-patches branch?
<rsalveti> L24.7_panda-hdmi-patches yep
<robclark> hmm
<rsalveti> tested with ubuntu's config file
<rsalveti> just removed the commit 109fd14008275c9be56562612e3f8d8628e444b0 as it didn't compile with it
<rsalveti> "add support for external tracing"
<robclark> ok, that won't matter..
<rsalveti> yep
<robclark> (I need to update that one.. but I guess ubuntu config enables trace..)
<rsalveti> probably
<rsalveti> let me get the kenel log with debug
<robclark> k, thx
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: do you know from top of your head how to disable oem-config?
<GrueMaster> not off hand.  Never really tried before.
<GrueMaster> I'm sure there is a way to get it to run oem-config instead of oem-config-gtk.
 * rsalveti will just remove it to see if works
<GrueMaster> My brain is fried.  bugging out for the evening.  Ping me if you need me.
<rsalveti> robclark: I'm now finally able to get a console! will send you the logs in a minute
<rsalveti> robclark: sent
<robclark> ok, got it.. lets see now
<robclark> rsalveti: does it seem reasonable for it to be trying to pick 1680x1050?
<rsalveti> hm, it's a full hd monitor
<rsalveti> but it should work, I guess
<robclark> it sees a couple 1920x1080 resolutions.. but doesn't like them for some reason..
<robclark> maybe pixel clock isn't matching.. I have to compare to the all_timings table..
<rsalveti> hm
<robclark> ok.. mythripk had one more patch.. that disregards exact timing (backporch/frontporch/syncwidth)..  as long as the sum of them still matched..  with that patch, your monitor would pick 1920x1080..
<robclark> I'm not sure if that would help with the sync lost.. but let me see if I can find the patch..
<rsalveti> robclark: ok, I can test it here
<robclark> rsalveti: do you mind doing a bit of surgery to apply patch, or do you want me to quickly rebase it first?
<rsalveti> robclark: just send me the patch, I can try change it here
<robclark> it looks like it won't directly apply, but mostly of a result of nearby changes in debug printouts..
<robclark> ok
<robclark> ok, sent..  if you have any trouble with making it apply, let me know.. it's not a problem to rebase it on latest branch
<rsalveti> robclark: ok, thanks
<robclark> basically instead of doing a straight memcmp() of the contents of the timing struct, it is checking if the sums of the h or v fields matches
<robclark> (I'm not entirely sure if that is a valid thing to do or not.. so it would be interesting to know if it works)
<rsalveti> ok, give me a minute
<robclark> ok, no prob
<rsalveti> building
<rsalveti> robclark: Timing Info pixel_clk                      = 148500
<rsalveti> Xresolution            =1920
<rsalveti> yresolution            =1080
<robclark> ok.. is that working any better?
<robclark> or same behavior, different resolution?
<rsalveti> it seems to be better, let me just try with the full X11 image
<robclark> ok..  I think then it should work w/ x11 as long as the monitor is detected before x11 opens the framebuffer and reads the resolution..
<rsalveti> robclark: hi
<robclark> hi rsalveti
<rsalveti> robclark: X11 is able to find the correct resolution but I get nothing on the screen
<rsalveti> just a black screen
<robclark> hmm..  console is ok, but X11 is not?
<robclark> that is a strange one..
<rsalveti> robclark: nops, console seems not to work fine either
<robclark> hmm.. what changed between now and the one that was working?
<robclark> do you still have omapdss.debug=1 in your bootargs?
<robclark> if so you should be able to unplug and replug the monitor, and it will re-detect and print out all the same info about what resolution it picks and so on..
<rsalveti> the other one is not working, I thought it worked because my monitor turned on and so on
<rsalveti> but when I changed to get the console messages I got nothing :-(
<robclark> oh, but you never actually saw anything on screen with will X11 fs or with console only fs?
<rsalveti> robclark: nops, my monitor shows the resolution and etc and tuns on, that's why I thought it would work better
<robclark> oh.. darn..
<rsalveti> but while testing it better I found that I can't see anything in the screen
<robclark> do you have parse-edid?  If so you can check whether your monitor is requiring negative hsync or vsync pulse..  (which isn't implemented yet)
<robclark> if you don't, I will check in a couple minutes
<rsalveti> robclark: nops
<rsalveti> where can I find it?
<robclark> sudo apt-get read-edid :-)
<rsalveti> easy :-)
<robclark> yup
<rsalveti> 1 sec, let me install this package
<rsalveti> installed on the target, easier, let me just boot it again
<robclark> rsalveti: don't need to reboot
<robclark> just run:
<rsalveti> I removed the card to install the package, that's why
<robclark> parse-edid /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/edid
<robclark> oh, ok
<robclark> brb
<rsalveti> robclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472889/
<rsalveti> robclark: nops, it seems fine
<rsalveti> weird
<robclark> rsalveti: hmm, weird..
<robclark> well, let me fwd your boot log and edid to mythripk and see if she has any suggestions when she wakes up
<rsalveti> robclark: ok, thanks
<robclark> hang on.. I'll drop off momentarily when I login to vpn
<rsalveti> ok
<robclark> rsalveti: ok, well I think if you revert mythripk's patch that I fwd'd, and my "better support for DVI monitors" patch, that you should at least get a good picture at 640x480...
<robclark> one other thing to try first, if your monitor has both HDMI and DVI ports, you and you have an HDMI->DVI adapter, you could try the DVI port..
<rsalveti> robclark: I'm trying it now
<robclark> sometimes you will get a different EDID on DVI vs HDMI port..
<robclark> (and might be worth to forward to mythripk and myself the edid file and bootlog on DVI port too, just for good measure)
<rsalveti> robclark: do I need to use omapdss.hdmimode=0 omapdss.hdmicode=35?
<robclark> no.. those will be ignored now with mythripk's patches to configure the resolution based on EDID..
<robclark> although you could still try to echo different values to the custom_edid_timings file under sysfs.. and see if there are some other working resolutions..
<rsalveti> oh, true
<robclark> see http://omapedia.org/wiki/Bootargs_for_enabling_display
<rsalveti> yep, my monitor doesn't even turns on
<rsalveti> with dvi port -> hdmi->dvi adapter
<robclark> for ex, echo 350 > custom_edid_timings... will be equiv to hdmimode=0, hdmicode=35
<rsalveti> nice
<robclark> hmm, ok..
<robclark> well, I guess since you had a scrambled picture when it was falling back to 640x480, at least that resolution should work..  it is just a matter of figuring out why it doesn't like the higher resolutions..
<robclark> (but try this with a console only build.. the console driver will handle the resolution switch when you write different values to custom_edid_timings.. but X11 won't)
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> robclark: so, back to the older kernel
<rsalveti> to many new issues with this tree :-)
<rsalveti> sigh
<robclark> I take it 1280x1024 was working ok when you hard-coded it?
<rsalveti> robclark: never actually tried with dvi, was mainly debugging hdmi
<rsalveti> this is the combination GrueMaster is using, that's why
<rsalveti> :-)
<robclark> oh, ok
<rsalveti> first day I'm actually trying to make the panda display work
<robclark> well, fwiw if GrueMaster has a different monitor, his issues could be different... but sending a boot log with omapdss.debug=1 and edid file to mythripk and myself are a good idea for everyone who is having hdmi issues
<rsalveti> lag is also using a lg monitor (different version) and he's getting the same issues I'm getting with mine
<rsalveti> so ti seems that some lg monitors may have this issue
<rsalveti> *it
<robclark> hmm.. I thought lag's monitor was working after one of mythripk's patches.. or was that only the monitor he was using at the sprint?
 * robclark is wondering whether he missed one of mythripk's patches?
<rsalveti> robclark: could be the one he was using at the sprint
<robclark> hmm, ok
<rsalveti> robclark: echo 161 > /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/custom_edid_timing sets to the correct resolution with the older kernel
<rsalveti> and it works fine, I can log in the console successfully
<rsalveti> just need to debug why the first resolution is wrong
<robclark> hmm..
<rsalveti> the kernel I'm using is the maverick one plus http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commit/c6019735b852b625918c9f3788058f7b0fd5f607
<rsalveti> and http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commit/1e8b137986d8f53a393e5e0e44baa8fc62bcd254
<rsalveti> hm, shit
<rsalveti> there's one other change that I had to add to this kernel
<rsalveti> +       mdelay(500);
<robclark> what was it using when you added mythripk's patch?  820?
<rsalveti> maybe this is the cause of not working with the latest tree
<rsalveti> at least mythripk said that without this patch it wouldn't work
<robclark> oh.. hmm, I have mdelay(50) instead of mdelay(500)..
<rsalveti> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=blobdiff;f=drivers/video/omap2/dss/hdmi.c;h=0830bbc6baed30e04afca7b1c1a5b83ec298c890;hp=a8bedb1facd324eb6d2f07767ae6399f7c24ec3a;hb=76dd0768b77f731bbe6ad4df55379734f3a38770;hpb=f6c95ac85cfa087a84cd82564dcaea8ce4a6c867
<robclark> maybe I pulled that from an earlier version of her patch
<robclark> could you go back to my branch plus mythripk's patch, but change 50 to 500?
<robclark> and if that doesn't work, cat /sys/devices/omapdss/custom_edid_timing
<robclark> that will tell if it is picking 820 instead of 161
<rsalveti> yep, will recompile it here and grab a beer
<robclark> sure, sounds like a good plan :-)
<rsalveti> beer is always a good plan :-)
<robclark> indeed
<rsalveti> robclark: nops, same result :-(
<robclark> can you cat custom_edid_timings?
<robclark> I'm curious if it is picking 820 instead of 160..
<robclark> and you should be able to manually overwrite by writing 160 to that file
<robclark> (sorry, I mean 161)
<rsalveti> root@beagle-maverick:~# cat /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/custom_edid_timing
<rsalveti> 161
<rsalveti> default with your kernel + mythripk's patch
<robclark> hmm, ok.. odd.. same timings and it is working with the old kernel..
<rsalveti> yep
<robclark> and this is with mdelay(500) instead of 50?
<rsalveti> robclark: yes
<robclark> hmm.. ok, so not a matter of picking which timings..  and not an mdelay() issue..
<rsalveti> yep
<robclark> so I guess there must be some other patch missing.. or one of the new patches breaks something.. hmm
<rsalveti> probably
<robclark> hmm, I don't see any other patches if I look in the commitlog of ubuntu kernel..
<robclark> ugh
<rsalveti> probably a new patch that breaks something
<robclark> yeah
<rsalveti> cause the ubuntu kernel is still using a quite old hash
<robclark> well, most of the patches are related either to resolution switch (which shouldn't matter in this case, because you are still picking 1920x1080 which is the default startup resolution).. and EDID parsing..  so it must be something more subtle..
<hrw> morning
<dyfet> what a lovely morning
<lag> rcn-ee: Are you around?
<ogra> lag, a bit early for the US
<lag> ogra: He as proxy - I'm sure he'll ping me when he's had his breakfast :)
<lag> has*
<ogra> indeed
<rsalveti> lag: I don't like binaries, send me the code! :-)
<lag> rsalveti: Just try that first - if it works I'll send you the code
<rsalveti> lag: yep, it works with yours
<rsalveti> lag: now send me the code! :-)
<lag> rsalveti: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/mythripk-patch
<rsalveti> lag: this patch? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=f6c95ac85cfa087a84cd82564dcaea8ce4a6c867;hp=7e32c02207fe99010175845996f4dfa6b8173121
<rsalveti> lag: ok, the only thing that you have on your kernel that I don't is the changes at hdmi_get_code function
<rsalveti> that's the one that gets the correct resolution for this monitor by default
<lag> rsalveti: You'll also need http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=blobdiff;f=drivers/video/omap2/dss/hdmi.c;h=0830bbc6baed30e04afca7b1c1a5b83ec298c890;hp=a8bedb1facd324eb6d2f07767ae6399f7c24ec3a;hb=76dd0768b77f731bbe6ad4df55379734f3a38770;hpb=f6c95ac85cfa087a84cd82564dcaea8ce4a6c867
<rsalveti> lag: yep, I already got this
<lag> Then you shouldn't see any difference
<lag> Do you have console=tty2 when you use your kernel?
<rsalveti> lag: sure
<lag> rsalveti: There should be no difference then
<rsalveti> lag: I got the patch from a different source, as I said at the email, applied both patches from mythripk and added the mdelay 500
<lag> Shouldn't be a problem then
<lag> You should get the same results from your kernel and the one you built
<rsalveti> the only thing you have that I don't have is the changes at the  hdmi_get_code function
<lag> ... from the one I sent you
<rsalveti> lag: nops because I'm missing one patch, but I already found it
<rsalveti> lag: but the main problem I was fighting yesterday with robclark is that the monitor doesn't work at all with the latest tree
<rsalveti> I tested with L24.7_panda-hdmi-patches and got nothing at the screen
<rsalveti> so you could merge these patches now, get it to work but then later on you'll have to debug to see why it stopped to work
<rsalveti> when you merge their latest patches
<lag> Which tree did you build from?
<rsalveti> robclark's one
<rsalveti> http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commits/L24.7_panda-hdmi-patches
<rsalveti> he added some patches to make it to work better with some monitors
<lag> Then you need to tie up with him and figure out why it's not working
<lag> The current Ubuntu tree along with mythripk's patches work
<robclark> rsalveti: if you have time, it could be interesting to apply the hdmi patches one by one on ubuntu kernel to isolate where it works and where it doesn't.. but keep in mind that one of the early hdmi patches from mythripk removes the bootargs to hard code monitor mode, so you'll have to use custom_edid_timings sysfs file..
<robclark> if we knew where it broke, that would help to debug.. but probably best to do on top of ubuntu kernel in case it is some other difference between the two kernels
<robclark> (but to build that many variants, I hope you are cross compiling and not building kernel natively)
<robclark> ok, be back in a bit
<rsalveti> yep, it seems that the only way is to bisect it
<rsalveti> painful
<rsalveti> lag: do you have plans to merge these patches?
<lag> Nope
<lag> mythripk has sent them for review
<lag> They should be out in TI's kernel soon
<lag> When they are either me or cooloney will initiate a pull request from them
<rsalveti> the problem is that I also think the robclark's patches will be inside
<rsalveti> at current robclark's tree all these patches are already included
<lag> You'll have to find out what the differences are between yours and mine
<lag> I'm sure robclark will be happy to help you :
<lag> :)
<lag> rsalveti: How does the client use bip.pem?
<rsalveti> lag: mine doesn't have any differences from yours, the question is more which patch from robclark's tree broke the display
<rsalveti> currently my tree is the same thing as yours
<rsalveti> I was missing one patch
<lag> Have you added that patch?
<rsalveti> yep
<rsalveti> OMAP4:DSS:HDMI:Get code update to match timing of vsync hsync as whole instead of as hsw hbp and hfp respectively
<rsalveti> I got this patch from robclark directly by email, but the url should be somewhere :-)
<lag> So is that one that you have and I don't - or one that I have applied and you don't?
<rsalveti> lag: the one you had I just applied now
<rsalveti> I had a working one with wrong resolution
<rsalveti> this patch basically helps setting the correct resolution at the first time
<rsalveti> so everything works
<lag> You've tested it?
<rsalveti> lag: not yet, but I tested this patch with the other tree and it helped getting the correct resolution
<rsalveti> lag: and looking at the diff is the only thing that makes sense
<rsalveti> robclark: do you know if your patches were also sent for review and will be published at the next TI release?
<robclark> rsalveti: they were sent.. and at least most will be in next release..  some of the last few about EDID parsing, I'm not sure if there is time to get them in..
<rsalveti> robclark: ok
<rsalveti> robclark: do you know when it will be released?
<robclark> but, fwiw, my hdmi-patches branch is based on a slightly older release..  so I'm wondering if all those patches on top of ubuntu kernel works, maybe it is a difference in the kernel those patches are on top of?
<rsalveti> could be, I can try to bisect later
<robclark> well, the kernel team will make their handoff soon, I think.. or at least their code-freeze soon..
<rsalveti> after applying the patches at the ubuntu kernel
<robclark> but I guess it takes another month by the time the patches make their way to ubuntu kernel..
<rsalveti> ouch
<robclark> next release will be based on 2.6.35.. fwiw
<rsalveti> hm, probably lots of things will change
<robclark> so takes some time for all teams to rebase, test with it, figure out everything that broke, etc :-)
<robclark> yeah
<rsalveti> robclark: ok then, will try to apply and bisect the patches later, as it's quite time consuming
<mythripk> rsalveti: I can send the patch set for HDMI that will go on top of out tree this friday
<rsalveti> mythripk: nice, that would help
<mythripk> rsalveti: sent
<rsalveti> robclark: will try mythripk patches on top of the current ubuntu tree to see if it works better
<robclark> ok.. thx
<rsalveti> then we can try your patches on top, if it works
<robclark> ok, that should be a good plan
<mythripk> robclark : i guess it should not matter for non acii EDID encoded DVI monitors or HDMI monitors rt ?
<mythripk> k drop a mail with the log whether it works or not :) ,please enable the debug on ...
<robclark> yeah, I think if your monitor isn't falling back to 640x480 when it should be able to do better, my patches shouldn't matter..
<jcrigby> plars: rcn posted a work around for 588243 to the omap-linux list but it was rejected see here for details: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/101907/
<plars> jcrigby: right, saw that.  Iirc it just concealed the problem for now
<jcrigby> yes, Toni says that the fix belongs in the panel driver
<jcrigby> the other thing I see on XM but not C4 are three WARNINGS about clocks
<plars> jcrigby: unfortunately that was >2months ago, but I think cooloney is looking at it now too
<plars> jcrigby: if you are up for it, I'm sure he would appreciate the help :)
<jcrigby> I might do that
<plars> jcrigby: yeah, I don't remember seeing that on my c4 either, don't have an xm to test with right now
<jcrigby> I googled and all I found was a pastebin from yesterday
<jcrigby> posted by Voodoo
<GrueMaster> plars: I am not able to reproduce bug 588243 on my C4 beagleboard with the 20100802 image and 2.6.35-14-omap kernel.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588243 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ti-omap-2.6.33/drivers/video/omap2/dss/core.c:323! (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588243
<jcrigby> GrueMaster:one thing is you have to wait 10 minutes for some PM event to kick in
<jcrigby> if you reboot immediately it does not happen
<ogra_cmpc> you have to wait for dpms
<ogra_cmpc> and iirc its a duplicate
<ogra_cmpc> of a bug that mpoirier recently closed as non reproducable
<ogra_cmpc> would have been nice if that bug would have been triaged properly so we dont work on it without coordiantion between the teams
<GrueMaster> Well, my system has been idle overnight, and I just issued sudo reboot from a serial login (screen was off and locked).  Screen refreshed and showed proper shutdown sequence and rebooted.  Nothing appears in any of my log files.
<GrueMaster> Hence the reason the other bug was marked as unreproducable.
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, right, thats what i think mpoirier saw as well
<ogra_cmpc> its just bad to have two bugs about the same issue and two teams working on it without any communication
<ogra_cmpc> thats a waste of manpower
<GrueMaster> So mark one of the bugs as duplicate.
<ogra_cmpc> plars, dont you guys subscribe ubuntu-armel to bugs anymore ?
<GrueMaster> But until it can be readily reproduced, it will be difficult to debug.
<ogra_cmpc> well, it would be good to know why its reproducable for some
<plars> ogra_cmpc: I do, but I guess I didn't see the dup, do you have a bug#? It's certainly reproducible, and easily
<plars> ogra_cmpc: according to cooloney, he could see it on some boards, but not others (not on c3 for instance)
<plars> ogra_cmpc: all I have at the moment is a c4, jcrigby was able to reproduce it there also, and on the xm too
<GrueMaster> Is it possibly a difference in x-loader or u-boot?
<ogra_cmpc> i'm not sure with what mpoirier tested, i think GrueMaster uses a C4
<ogra_cmpc> plars, with which kernel do zou boot the XM ?
<mpoirier> ogra_cmpc: tested what ?
<ogra_cmpc> mpoirier, the DPMS hang on reboot/shutdown
<plars> GrueMaster: did you have your kernel messages going to serial console?
<ogra_cmpc> mpoirier, iirc we decided to close it because nobody could reproduce anymore
<GrueMaster> No, but I had before during the sprint (when we were trying to reproduce it).
<mpoirier> ogra_cmpc: I have news on this problem.
<ogra_cmpc> mpoirier, and we have another bug open about it apparently
<mpoirier> I was able to reproduce with a minimal file system built by rootstock
<ogra_cmpc> bug 588243
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588243 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ti-omap-2.6.33/drivers/video/omap2/dss/core.c:323! (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588243
<ogra_cmpc> mpoirier, oh, cool
<mpoirier> I was never able to reproduce with UNR image
<mpoirier> therefor don't know how relevant to us it is,.
<ogra_cmpc> well, its clearly a kernel bug even though we dont seem to trigger it in the UNR image
<plars> indeed
<mpoirier> indeed.
<mpoirier> but seems of a lesser issue since it is not in UNR.
<mpoirier> I'm back on SDHC
<ogra_cmpc> right
<mpoirier> I actually found this while working on SDHC
<ogra_cmpc> the MMC/SDHC stuff is way more important
<mpoirier> Indeed.
<ogra_cmpc> it currently blocks the XM nearly completely
<mpoirier> we could check in a temporary fix...
<mpoirier> like we did with the daisy chains.
<mpoirier> I didn't 'cause no one asked.
<ogra_cmpc> well, afaik rcn-ee has patches for all issues that would work as temp fixes
<ogra_cmpc> he worked a lot on mmc issues recently he said
<ogra_cmpc> i think lag is in conversation with him about the patches already
<ogra_cmpc> but afaik they are not "upstreamable quality"
<ogra_cmpc> (yet)
<mpoirier> who is afaik ?
<ogra_cmpc> "as far as i know" :)
<mpoirier> ok.
<prpplague> ogra_cmpc: know anyone using distcc to do native compiles on arm?
<mpoirier> ogra_cmpc: by temporary fix I meant turning off some of the flags that are known to cause problem
<GrueMaster> prpplague: NCommander had a setup on babbage systems last cycle iirc.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ahh thanks for the info
<prpplague> NCommander: ping
<edge> is this a channel for using ubuntu on an arm processor, or using ubuntu to program to arm?
<rsavoye> developing ubuntu for the ARM
<GrueMaster> Developing Ubuntu on Armv7 based systems to be more specific.
<edge> Does anybody do the latter? I have a few questions i'm having difficulty resolving
<rsavoye> ask and we'll see... :-)
<edge> I want to start a project and use the ARM processor. Does C or C++ get compiled to run on the ARM? and are there different vendors for compilers? is that where my confusing is steming from
<rsavoye> right now the Linaro/Ubuntu toolchain or the Code Sourcery versions are probably the best to use
<prpplague> edge: yes there are aw wide range of compilers that can be used, most of the ones that people will recommend are basedd on gcc
<edge> are they for C or C++?
<edge> or both?
<prpplague> edge: yes you can use a compiler directly on the arm device
<prpplague> edge: you can get them for both
<prpplague> edge: many people use what is known as a cross-compiler to do their builds
<rsavoye> edge: all the code I deal with is C++
<GrueMaster> You can run an entire development environment (Like Ubuntu) on arm.
<edge> cross compile referes to using an ARCH like x86 to compile to ARM?
<edge> Just using my normal C++ ide?
<GrueMaster> Yes.
<edge> and use a differnt GCC flag or something
<rsavoye> edge: yes, I do it all the time
<rsavoye> when configuring a package for a cross build, configure with --host=
<edge> ah ic
<edge> i assume then that to program for the arm i would need to import a class or something to get in touch with the inputs/outputs?
<rsavoye> edge: if you go to here: http://wiki.gnashdev.org/Gnash#Building you can see my notes on cross compiling and configuring
<edge> I think i understand. Thank you guys very much
<rsalveti> mythripk: robclark: yep, with the patches I got by email the screen works fine
<rsalveti> shows the console and gets the correct resolution
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: nice.
<rsalveti> robclark: it seems that I'm missing just "OMAP4:OMAPFB: register callback to get notified of resolution change" and "OMAP4:DSS:HDMI: better support for DVI monitors" from your tree
<rsalveti> I can apply both and test if you want
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: If you get the dvi patches, send me a test kernel as well.  Preferably in package form (easier to muck with).
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: sure
<rsalveti> robclark: "OMAP4:DSS:HDMI: better support for DVI monitors" needs rework to apply it on top of the other patches
<rsalveti> mythripk changed a lot of stuff in the same file in another patch
<robclark> rsalveti: ok.. if I get some time this afternoon I'll rebase on the patches that mythripk sent.. got a mtg in a few, so it will be later today
<rsalveti> robclark: sure, np
<jimqode> Hello people. When is the ubuntu netbook edition 10.07 coming out? Where can I get the beta version?
<GrueMaster> Ubuntu 10.07 was scrapped as the hardware it was intended for (Beagle XM) was delayed.  If you are looking for an up-to-date image for the beagle, use either 10.04 or the 10.10 (Alpha 3) images.
<jimqode> Not beagle but a random chinese ARM tablet. Will 10.10 alpha3 work on it?
<GrueMaster> It might, depending on the SOC.  The preinstalled images are currently designed for omap3 and omap4, but we can't test on every system using these parts.
<GrueMaster> Do you know what the tablet is using for a cpu?
<armin76> wonder if its an epad :D
<armin76> but i'd bet its an armv5 via proc
<jcrigby> NCommander or ogra: ping
<jcrigby> ^^how does /etc/flash-kernel.conf get created?
<GrueMaster> jcrigby: It is created by the flash-kernel install scripts, I think.  Let me check.
<GrueMaster> Yes, it is in the postinst script for the deb package.
<GrueMaster> What's up?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: does your ethernet port works at panda?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<rsalveti> hm, mine it doesn't seems to recognize it
<GrueMaster> I've been posting bugs, so I think it is ok.
<GrueMaster> esb1 or 2?
<rsalveti> esb1
<GrueMaster> Do you have the pig tail plugged into the otg port?
<rsalveti> robclark: as I got this board from you, do you know if it was working before?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yep
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: I have the normal usb ports working
<rsalveti> just not the ethernet one
<rsalveti> nice, just got more 3 sd cards :-)
<GrueMaster> cool
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: did you test any class 6 sd with panda?
<GrueMaster> Yes.  The one I gave you.
<GrueMaster> (I've since replaced it).
<rsalveti> nice, so it should work :-)
<GrueMaster> I have tested class 2,4,6 on it.  Seemed ok.  This was when I first got my system, so I haven't tested recent images yet.
<GrueMaster> Right now I am using a 16G class 4.
<GrueMaster> And it has failed to resize.
<jcrigby> GrueMaster:thanks for the info
<rsalveti> yep, saw the bug
<GrueMaster> jcrigby: There is a bug in update-initramfs that makes it fail to call flash-kernel after rebuilding initrd or installing a new kernel.
<GrueMaster> Should be fixed in the next package release.
<robclark> rsalveti: ethernet should work
<jcrigby> GrueMaster:yes saw you and ogra talking about that but linaro images have a different problem
<robclark> kernel needs to enable MUSB host mode, and some other stuff..
<jcrigby> s/different/additional/
<jcrigby> flash-kernel.conf does not exist
<jcrigby> on linaro images
<GrueMaster> Is flash-kernel installed?  That is what creates the file.
<rsalveti> robclark: hm, if it works for GrueMaster it should work for me, I guess
<rsalveti> and I'm using the default ubuntu kernel now
<robclark> hmm.. you have the "tail" plugged in to musb connector?
<rsalveti> robclark: I can get the normal usb to work, just not ethernet
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: are you using today's image?
<robclark> ahh.. bootargs.. hang on..
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: not today
<rsalveti> but the kernel didn't change
<robclark> rsalveti: you have: musb_hdrc.use_dma=0
<rsalveti> hm
 * rsalveti will try
<GrueMaster> robclark: That isn't on the default image, and ethernet works for me.
<robclark> hmm..
<robclark> there was an issue w/ DMA and USB ethernet, from what I remember..
<robclark> some zero len packet issue
<robclark> but maybe it is disabled in some other way
<rsalveti> robclark: nops, didn't change
<robclark> hmm.. if you want I can send you a uImage... one that I was using.. just to rule out if something broke on hw in transit.. (ESD damage, etc)
<rsalveti> robclark: oh, is this the usb0 one?
<robclark> rsalveti: yes, it should show up as usb0, not eth0
<rsalveti> dammit
 * GrueMaster detects a doh! moment.
<rsalveti> robclark: I thought it was related with usbnet or something like that
<rsalveti> sorry, was looking for a "normal" eth* adapter
<robclark> ahh..  yeah, I made that mistake the first time
<GrueMaster> Normal and arm hardware should not be combined in the same sentence.  :P
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: :P
<robclark> I don't think this is anything to do with arm... isn't it the same if you use usb ethernet on x86?
<rsalveti> yep
<robclark> (at least the usbnet is all pretty generic)
<rsalveti> it should be
<rsalveti> robclark: and do you know the reason for this magic micro usb cable in loop?
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: That's easy.  First proto fubar'ism.
<robclark> basically ;-)
<rsalveti> hahah :-)
<robclark> the ES2 panda's don't have this..
<GrueMaster> Think that is odd, you should have seen some of the odd wiki-ups we did at Intel during the P4.
<rsalveti> hehehe, can imagine
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: For fun, since you are mucking with kernel patches, want to see if this patch improves performance on either omap3 or omap4?  http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/8/1/40
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: nice, would also like this patch to be applied on my host machine
<rsalveti> I'm facing similar problems all the time I decide to write stuff on external drives
<rsalveti> like sd, usb hd and etc
<GrueMaster> Well, if it works, we can beg for it to be added before freeze.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yep, can givet it a try, but they will probably ask for performance numbers and etc
<GrueMaster> It should apply fairly cleanly to the omap kernel.  Not so sure about omap4, though.
<GrueMaster> Make oyu a deal.  If you see any improvement, send me a kernel package and I'll provide some benchmarking data to validate the backport.
<GrueMaster> If I get time, I'll add it to an x86 kernel here and test it separately.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: nice, will apply and test it here to see if we get any improvement
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-05
 * GrueMaster is finding it very hard to concentrate on release testing with the aroma of grilled babyback ribs waifing in through the office window from the grill on the otherside.
<jcrigby> NCommander or ogra:is flash-kernel for maverick in bzr?  I can apt-get source it but I have not been able to figure out the bzr lp: url for it.
<jcrigby> or GrueMaster:^^
<GrueMaster> jcrigby: bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/flash-kernel/ubuntu
<jcrigby> GrueMaster:in the interest of not bugging you next time.  How could I figure that out myself?
 * GrueMaster is getting a contact hunger buzz from the grill smoke outside his office.
<jcrigby> I was able to find it on launchpad for lucid but not maverick
<NCommander> jcrigby: generally, its set in the control file and apt-get source will tell you if you call it
<jcrigby> ahh
<jcrigby> thanks
<GrueMaster> NCommander: did you get my SMS?
<NCommander> GrueMaster: not yet
<GrueMaster> antimony is df.  Can you do a little cleanup and kick edubuntu dvds?
<NCommander> GrueMaster: I can't. :-/
<NCommander> but I can poke those who can
<GrueMaster> If they are available.  elmo already tried earlier on #ubuntu-release.
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> GrueMaster: looks like osmething happened in scratch
<NCommander> I'm looking
<jcrigby> NCommander: I found a couple small annoyances in flash kernel today.  Here is a patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473344/
<jcrigby> s/flash kernel/flash-kernel/
<NCommander> jcrigby: the patch looks good, butr I can't merge it into the repo
<jcrigby> do you want me to do a bzr push and a merge req?
<jcrigby> for ogra?
<NCommander> jcrigby: yes pelase :-), post ogra_cmpc or lool for a merge
<jcrigby> ok will do
<prpplague> NCommander: ping
<NCommander> prpplague: pong
<prpplague> NCommander: distcc
<NCommander> prpplague: ECONTEXTNEEDED
<prpplague> NCommander: hehe
<prpplague> NCommander: you do any native builds of ubuntu on arm using distcc with multiple arm systems?
<NCommander> prpplague: no, I've only done it to build OpenOffice.org as a standardlone package, and then I used icecc
<prpplague> NCommander: ahh ok
<lag_> Morning
<lag_> cooloney: ?
<hrw> morning
<lag_> cooloney: TIs Friday release?
<lag_> When will it be applied to our kernel?
<cooloney_> lag_: oh, i am not sure about that
<cooloney_> lag_: but we will get their release next week
<cooloney_> lag_: we need to rebase our Ubuntu kernel on their 2.6.35 release next week
<lag_> There are some patches which are critical (for me)
<lag_> rsalveti also needs the rebase asap
<cooloney_> lag_: oh, where are they? and will they be included in TI 2.6.35 release?
<cooloney_> lag_: yeah, i c, but we still need to wait from TI
<lag_> Yeah I know
<lag_> They will be out Friday
<lag_> I have the patches
<lag_> But they will be available from their tree on Friday
<cooloney_> lag_: ok, that's great, after we upgrade to their tree next week, we will get those patches, right?
<cooloney_> i will cowork with ndec from TI to make that happen next week.
<lag_> That's the theory
<cooloney_> so could you please point us out the patches via email. ndec and I can make sure they will be merged next week
<medel> hello
<medel> I'm new on thit site, I'm using ubuntu on beagleboard (trying to)
<medel> could any of you help me whit a easy tutorial?
<amitk> medel:
<amitk> medel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetInstall
<hrw> zumbi: present?
<hrw> zumbi: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=577674 was reopened by you and then requested with moreinfo by doko. Can you provide that moreinfo?
<ubot2> Debian bug 577674 in gcc-4.4 "gcc-4.4/cross: broken bi-arch architectures" [Wishlist,Open]
<amitk> medel: you can go here and choose your method of install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Beagle
<amitk> medel: but keep in mind that the netbook install is very slow because the beagleboard only has 256M of RAM
<amitk> medel: I suggest doing a netinstall and then install perhaps a xubuntu-desktop or something light weight
<hrw> zumbi: sorry, my mistake
<sshekar> hello! does anyone know if ubuntu-netbook can support multiple displays? similar to desktop version?
<sshekar> I am developing the X display driver for multiple display support & seeing some strange behavior as I enable certain features...so wanted to check if the netbook version supports this?
<JamesWStubbs> Hello, I'm doing an Ubuntu port to the iPhone, I'm having a problem with screen rotation using Fbdev and evtouch. Both will work fine in portrait, but for screen estate reasons I need it to be landscape before I can release my images. I've added Option "Rotate" "CW" to xorg.conf, which will rotate the screen when X starts but as soon as the screen is touched the X server closes. I've also tried adding Mode "480x320" to the Display section of xorg.con
<lag_> ogra: What's the reason for the crazy partition naming conventions on the daily build?
<ogra> crazy ?
<lag_> Bonkers
<lag_> Loony
<ogra> lag_, you mean SERVICEV001 ?
<ogra> lag_, tail -40 /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules
<lag_> 038157b1-ec85-42b0-94e7-7c7e33805661
<ogra> we'll add a more sane name and our own udev rule for it beofre final (thats part of jasper)
<ogra> huh ?
<ogra> thats a UUID not a label
<lag_> That's what my computer calls them when I mount them
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> thats normal if there is no label set
<lag_> Can't we set one?
<ogra> why ?
<lag_> Writing scripts to do my work would be so much easier
<ogra> we dont do that anywhere else in ubuntu
<lag_> boot and rootfs will do fine
<lag_> Nowhere else in Ubuntu uses SD cards
<ogra> boot is made invisible after first boot of the image
<lag_> Yeah, that's annoying too
<ogra> (you didnt try my "tail" above, did you ?)
<lag_> I did
<ogra> why a user will never ever touch it
<lag_> I'm never going to touch it if these annoyances don't go away
<lag_> Lol
<ogra> beyond having it always on every users desktop is annoying too
<ogra> if you dont hide it, it gets automounted and has a static icon on desktop and in the filemanager
<ogra> tell me whats more annoying ?
<ogra> (for endusers, not for devs!)
<ogra> you could file a whishlist bug against oem-config for the hostname configuration, it could set a label (optional) "$hostname-rootfs" or something like that if users really want that
<ogra> in normal operation a user will never see the UUID
<lag_> I'm not really interested in the auto-mount issue - I have scripts that get around that easy enough
<lag_> However, the random chars (no label) makes things very difficult
<JamesWStubbs> Anyone got any ideas why when I have fbdev rotated clockwise, X11 closes as soon as the screen is touched using evtouch ?
<ogra> lag_, thats what we use everywhere
<ogra> lag_, and its induced from the kernel
<lag_> Give me a workable label cross-platform (OMAP3/OMAP4)
<ogra> thats a moot point for an enduser image, no ?
<ogra> an enduser will *never ever* see the uuid
<ogra> similar to x86
<lag_> I guess I could use the dev node instead
<ogra> right
<ogra> the automounting used to use real device names "USB Disk 1" etc, upstream decided to instead ise the UUID if there is no label set
<ogra> if you want that part chnaged, talk to the gvfs or nautilus upstreams
<lag_> That's still annoying - it means I can't have two /dev/sd* devices plugged in at once
<sshekar> JamesWStubbs: try evdev instead of evtouch...also pastebin your Xorg.0.log after crash
<lag_> Basically it's only a matter of time before I dd over my iPod
<lag_> (dd was a bad example, but you get the idea)
<JamesWStubbs> sshekar: I'll scp an Xorg log now, unfortunatly evdev isn't ideal due to lack of right click support, I have had landscape and evdev working fine, but right click is needed
<JamesWStubbs> sshekar: Would you like a paste of the xorg.conf aswel?
<ogra> lag_, thats why i wrote usb-imagewriter ages ago
<sshekar> JamesWStubbs:  sure
<lag_> What does that do?
<ogra> lag_, it's a gui to dd suporessing everything but USB keys and SD cards
<JamesWStubbs> sshekar: Would you like the log of me using the Rotate CW option ?
<JamesWStubbs> Where evtouch closes the server?
<ogra> asac, new launcher works
<asac> \o/
<asac> thx
<JamesWStubbs> sshekar: xorg.conf : http://pastie.org/1077150 Xorg.0.log : http://pastie.org/1077153
<hrw> JamesWStubbs: remote input-synaptics from system and retry?
<JamesWStubbs> hrw: Ok, trying now
<JamesWStubbs> I've blacklisted them, but I'll try removing them
<lag_> ogra: Have you filed the ro bug yet?
<JamesWStubbs> hrw: sshekar: Same issue after removing synaptics
<sshekar> JamesWStubbs: sorry was away....the crash is because of evtouch
<JamesWStubbs> The crash doesn't happen in portrait
<JamesWStubbs> It's only when I attempt to use landscape
<JamesWStubbs> But the face is works when using evdev, proves it evtouch that's the issue
<JamesWStubbs> What do you think is causing the issue when trying to use in landscape?
<sshekar> JamesWStubbs: ya... I am not sure if it is maintained....probably you need to hack evdev for your use case
<JamesWStubbs> sshekar: Do you know of a version of evdev that supports right click?
<sshekar> JamesWStubbs: I dont know....you can ask in #xorg or #xorg-devel
<JamesWStubbs> Ok, thanks for you help
<sshekar> also I would suggest if you can upgrade to latest X...the one you are using is little old
<JamesWStubbs> sshekar: It's simply the one in the karmic repo
<JamesWStubbs> I keep having problems compiling
<JamesWStubbs> I'll do apt-get build-dep xorg
<JamesWStubbs> Then when I try to compile the latest from source I keep getting dependencie errors...
<sshekar> ok...maybe you can upgrade to Lucid
<JamesWStubbs> Lucid is armv7 only
<JamesWStubbs> iPhone uses v6
<JamesWStubbs> There's a "hacktastic" patch for evdev right click
<JamesWStubbs> I'll see if I can get it working
<sshekar> ok...all the best...if you want to build X by hand... http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/ModularDevelopersGuide
<JamesWStubbs> Thanks for your help, I'll get back on with it.
<sshekar> np
<lag_> ogra: Who maintains the app which sets up user/timezone/keyboard on Arm?
<lag_> ogra: Also, have you put console=tty2 on the cmdline yet?
<lag_> ogra: You can't hide forever - I have so many things to bug you about!
<lag_> :)
<rsalveti> cooloney: lag_ : just a question, do we know already if the TI friday release is going to be based on 2.6.35?
<rsalveti> or we're going to have another release based on .35
<lag_> mythripk: ---^
<mythripk> lag: yes
<rsalveti> mythripk: oh, thanks
<rsalveti> so probably lots of things are going to change
<rsalveti> and it's going to take a while to merge and etc
<ogra> lag_, the app is ubiquity
<ogra> lag_, and no, we dont put console= on the cmdline since that breaks the splash
<lag_> Well without it I can't see anything - ever
<rsalveti> lag_: :-)
<lag_> Neither can rsalveti
<rsalveti> you have to get used to edit the boot.scr all the time
<lag_> Which users aren't going to do
<ogra> users should have to add hacks to kernel cmdlines :)
<rsalveti> why users want to check the uart?
<rsalveti> or the kernel log
<ogra> tty2 isnt UART :)
<rsalveti> yep, I was thinking about uart, but same reason
<ogra> lag_ asked about adding console=tty2
<rsalveti> you still need to change if you want to see it
<ogra> then that should be fixed
<ogra> instead of being hacked around
<lag_> So fix it :)
<ogra> especially in the default setup
<ogra> lag_, userspace doesnt touch the console
<ogra> must be a kernel issue :)
<ogra> btw, about what HW do we talk here ? beagle or panda
<lag_> Panda
<lag_> Only Panda
<ogra> why would console=tty2 change anything ?
<lag_> rsalveti: Did you get your answer from mythripk?
<ogra> it works fine here
<rsalveti> lag_: yep
<lag_> ogra: Another question for mythripk
<lag_> She's the graphics wizz
<lag_> rsalveti: Which was?
<rsalveti> lag_: "yes"
<lag_> Oh, that was the answer? I thought it was a "yes, what do you want"
<rsalveti> lag_: well, she didn't comment about it, so I think that was the answer :-)
<ogra> rsalveti, you got a panda currently, right ?
<rsalveti> ogra: yep
<ogra> rsalveti, did you test the recent image on it ?
<rsalveti> ogra: not the latest one
<ogra> k
<rsalveti> just got out of bed :-)
<ogra> heh, indeed
<lag_> ogra: Is ureadahead fixed yet?
<ogra> huh ?
<rsalveti> lag_: probably not, was going to take a look at it today
<ogra> doesn anyone know why its broken yet ?
<lag_> I thought Tim fixed it
<rsalveti> actually this is what I should do today
<rsalveti> as now I got my monitor working with panda, and panda is fully working
<ogra> lag_, i thought so too, but people are still reporint OOMs
<lag_> ogra: Doesn't your daily build runs dies with OOM?
<lag_> ogra: Me too
<rsalveti> it should give OOM on beagle
<ogra> i havent tested on the beagle yet
<rsalveti> not on panda, I believe
<ogra> it doesnt on panda
<lag_> Mine does
<rsalveti> hm
<ogra> panda is actually errorless here
<lag_> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
<lag_> init: ureadahead main process (572) terminated with status 5
<lag_> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<lag_> /dev/mmcblk0p2: clean, 156055/1466880 files, 1853382/15583048 blocks
<lag_>  * Starting AppArmor profiles        Out of memory: kill process 1285 (pulseaudio) score 25299 or a child
<lag_> Killed process 1337 (gconf-helper) vsz:11900kB, anon-rss:624kB, file-rss:96kB
<ogra> install went through in ~10min
<lag_> ..
<ogra> status 5 isnt OOM :)
<lag_> What's status 5?
<ogra> it doesnt index MMCs
<ogra> exit because it cant treat the disk
<ogra> iirc
<lag_> Okay
<lag_> So why the OOM?
<rsalveti> pulseaudio got OOM
<lag_> rsalveti: The first of many
<ogra> even ureadahead crashing isnt an issue nor the OOM
<ogra> the real issue is that it tears down plymouth
<lag_> And why does it check for re-size on every boot?
<ogra> to update its db i guess
<ogra> i havent looked inside ureadahead yet
<lag_> No, the filesystem
<ogra> but i know that we wont make much use of it anyway on MMCs
<ogra> thats a bug GrueMaster mentioned here yesterday
<ogra> err, no, wait
<ogra> lag_, define "check for resize"
<lag_> Resizing root filesystem. Please wait, this will take about ten minutes per 4G ...
<lag_> Checking filesystem before resizing...
<ogra> then it couldnt write your new boot.scr
<lag_> Oh, I have my own boot.scr
<ogra> yeah, that doesnt work
<lag_> What do I need to add to stop it from doing that?
<ogra> use the proper ubuntu root= entry
<lag_> k
<lag_> Is that all it looks for?
<ogra> but even better, just fix the bug that makes you use the wrong initramfs :)
<lag_> Wrong initramfs?
<lag_> Surely there are only one?
<ogra> no, there is an uInitrd and an inird.img
<ogra> update-initramfs has a bug that prevents updating the initramfs atm
<rsalveti> ogra: do you create another initrd.img after the resize?
<ogra> rsalveti, oem-config does
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<lag_> Sounds like userspace
<lag_> ;)
<ogra> at the end of the package removal you will see "running post installation trigger: initramfs-tools"
<ogra> lag_, yeah, and its already fixed
<ogra> lag_, edit update-initramfs, scan for flash-kernel in the code, remove the outer if statement that checks for kernel-img.conf
<ogra> then run update-initramfs and all is as it should be
<ogra> the fix is in the tree but i was waiting for the freeze to be dropped before i upload
<lag_> So when will this find its way into the daily build?
<ogra> tomorrow or with your next dist-upgrade
<ogra> so now someone explain to me why my beagle doesnt load the boot.scr
<GrueMaster> ogra: By default, my beagle won't either after having installed lucid.
<ogra> GrueMaster, but if you hold down the user button it will
<ogra> since that loads x.loader and u-boot from mmc which in turn should default to load boot.scr first before trying nand or anything else
<GrueMaster> If you hold down the button, it loads Xloader & Uboot but for some reason still uses the environment in nand.
<ogra> whsy dont i have a bug about that ?
<GrueMaster> At least that has been my experience.
<ogra> i need to adjust our u-boot to look for boot.scr in any case
<GrueMaster> I mentioned it back when you were handrolling images, and you said it was normal.
<ogra> file a bug, i'll see what i can do
<GrueMaster> Will do.
<ogra> i thought i had solved that before
<ogra> GrueMaster, btw, all your isotracker entries are in progress still
<GrueMaster> Yes, I know.  It takes a while to do all the testing and bug queries I do for a release.  There are some bugs that are still open that I need to add to the iso tracker entries.
<ogra> well, pitti is in the process of releasing already
<ogra> so having "passed/failed" filles first before you add bugs would be helpful
<ogra> *filled
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<ogra> we'll likely hit the case more often that you test during our night and the release team does the release while you get up again
<GrueMaster> We need to ensure I have something to test earlier then.  This image wasn't available until almost 11am my time.
<ogra> blame asac
<ogra> i was actually planning on having constantly two images per day from monday to today
<ogra> to adjust the efl session settings package
 * GrueMaster refuses to spew explicitives in a public channel.
<ogra> but due to the launcher upgrade that didnt work out
<GrueMaster> Don't we have some kind of release freeze policy?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> asac, asked me for an exception ... and i didnt get that this means to upgrade the while library stack alongside
<ogra> so i approved :O
<ogra> (so i guess blame me too ;) )
<GrueMaster> You didn't know.  He knew better.
<ogra> he said he told me, i couldnt remember
<ogra> anyway, its over ...
<ogra> i wont approve such requests on a monday before a milestone anymore
<ogra> so in the future you should have enough images to test during the freeze
<lag_> ogra: Talking about filing bugs ...
<GrueMaster> I've marked omap4 as passed.  Not sure about the beagle image.  I'm tempted to mark it as fail, as running anything gets a lot of oom messages due to no swap.
<ogra> GrueMaster, yeah
 * ogra hasnt started the beagle test yet, i tried XM but that didnt change at all
<ogra> (mmc is still in readonly)
<lag_> ogra: XM isn't going to change - I don't think anyone is working on it
<ogra> lag_, huh ?
<lag_> ogra> (mmc is still in readonly) - Yes, where's my bug?
<ogra> its hard to capture the error for you
<ogra> want a bug without error message ?
<lag_> Not really!
<lag_> Lol
<ogra> see :)
<lag_> Do the best you can
<lag_> Then I can start work
<ogra> i will, but i know that rcn-ee has fixes for all issues so why not just review and take them ?
<ogra> (or help him improving the code where it doesnt suit)
<lag_> I have plans to - one step at a time
<ogra> k
<lag_> File me a bug :)
<GrueMaster> ok, you're a bug.  :P
<lag_> File != Call ;p
<GrueMaster> oh.
<lag_> :)
 * GrueMaster needs more coffee.  Couldn't understand that aussie translation.
<lag_> Genius! However do you come up with such witty remarks? ;)
<ogra> lag_, with love and kisses (and kangaroos), bug 613855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613855 in linux (Ubuntu) "omap3 beagle XM MMC card always comes up readonly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613855
<lag_> ogra: See? That wasn't so difficult was it?
<ogra> :P
<ogra> oh, look !
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/alpha-3/
<ogra> seems we have a release !
<rsalveti> hooray!
<GrueMaster> ogra: Bug #613866
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613866 in u-boot-omap3 (Ubuntu) "u-boot loaded from SD should look to SD for boot.scr instead of using nand settings. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613866
<lag_> So what happens when you guys boot XM?
<lag_> I get a purple page with a (non-movable) mouse
 * GrueMaster ENOHAVE
<lag_> -ENOHAVE
<GrueMaster> I don't have one (yet).
<lag_> I gathered
<lag_> :)
<lag_> ogra: ?
<rsalveti> lunch!
<ogra> lag_, i dont get that far
<lag_> @5pm?
<lag_> What do you get?
<lag_> A log?
<ogra> no, a readonly MMC :)
<lag_> Use serial and give me a log
<ogra> it gets stuck right after trying to mount/umount the partionion
<lag_> ogra: I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473561/
<ogra> why is modules.dep missing ?
<ukleinek> haha, this is the reverse problem to bugs.debian.org/591768
<GrueMaster> It looks like either the wrong uInitrd is being loaded.
<GrueMaster> s/either//
<lag_> I'm going to reflash with the _release_ version
<ogra> GrueMaster, there is no wrong initrd wrt module versions
<ogra> thats the strange part
<GrueMaster> There is if you have a different kernel.
<ogra> the modules should always be the same
<ogra> how would that happen on our images ?
<ogra> i'm indeed assuming lag_ uses our unmodified alpha3 image :)
<GrueMaster> I used to get uImage files from the kernel devs to test without getting corresponding uInitrd files.
<lag_> ogra: That would be your mistake
<GrueMaster> See.  Kernel devs like to munge things up a lot.  :P
<GrueMaster> Keeps us confused.
<ogra> lag_, how would i be able to make it if there is only one kernel package ? :)
<lag_> The kernel you use doesn't work with my monitor
<lag_> I must have told you this 100 times :)
<ogra> on the XM ?
 * ogra hears that for the first time
<lag_> No, Panda
<lag_> XM doesn't work with my SDHC card
<lag_> -110 error
<ogra> why did you paste an XM dmesg ?
<lag_> I have problems with both and am working on both at the same time
<lag_> I can't use the kernel on either daily builds
<ogra> thats confusing !
<lag_> Welcome to my world
<GrueMaster> I told you kernel dev's like to confuse us.
<lag_> ;)
 * ogra is confused 
<ogra> in any case this XM boot doesnt show the -110 erro
<ogra> r
<GrueMaster> Then lag is (actually) ding his job.  :)
<GrueMaster> s/ding/doing
<GrueMaster> I think the -110 error is related to the SD class issue I was seeing on Beagle.
<lag_> GrueMaster: ogra: bug 591941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591941 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SDHC card not recognized (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591941
<ogra> lag_, on line 279 you start a new boot or what ?
<GrueMaster> yep, that's the one.
<ogra> (there is no techincally possible way that init-premount runs at that point)
<lag_> Nope
<lag_> Same boot
<ogra> thats not possible
<GrueMaster> Looks like a cut/paste overlap.
<lag_> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-14-omap/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<lag_> done.
<lag_> Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... done.
<lag_> From my console
<lag_> I'm happy to run it again
<GrueMaster> Lines 241-243.
<ogra> things like loading binfmt or apparmor setup both happen after the rootfs was mounted, /scripts/init-premount doesnt exist in the rootfs, its only available inside the initramfs
<GrueMaster> Very odd sequence.
<lag_> I'll run it with the new image - wait one
 * ogra really likes the panda image 
<ogra> i'm getting in under 15min from pressing powerbutton to a usable system
<ogra> and nearly 10 are cleanup stuff of oem-config
<lag_> How do I make an initrd for my kernel?
<GrueMaster> Yea, I was impressed by that.  My 16G SD card almost flies compared to the images at Sprint.
<GrueMaster> lag_: update-initramfs -u <kver>
<ogra> bah, my C4 fails with the -100 error too now
<lag_> -110?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> typo
<lag_> Unlucky
<lag_> ;)
<ogra> well, i dont really care
<ogra> XM is more important
<ogra> i'm inclined to not add the Cx to the supported HW fo the netbook images
<ogra> Cx users should just use rootstocked images with their low ram
<ogra> but that indeed requires that we run properly on the XM
<ogra> GrueMaster, looking at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/PreinstalledImage#Beagleboard%20ARM%20Image%20Testing
<ogra> gunzip -k ???
<ogra> is that an undocumented goodie or do i just have a gunzip thats weird
<GrueMaster> the -k keeps the gz file for zsync.
 * ogra needs to use gunzip -c oldfile >newfile
<GrueMaster> (might be different as I did a quick update from bunzip2 on the wiki.
<ogra> GrueMaster, where is that documented ? unlike bunzip2 gunzip doesnt seem to have a -k
<ogra> GrueMaster, right, thats what i mean
<GrueMaster> I'll fix it.
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> if there is something like a -k option in gunzip it would be great though
<OlivierN> hello all. Does anyone have a machine with two graphics cards ? (not one card with two heads)
<GrueMaster> On arm?
<OlivierN> So far I am able to configure X to get two separate desktops, /dev/fb0 goes on :0.0 and /dev/fb1 on :0.1. However I did not manage to get a sole big desktop
<OlivierN> yep, on OMAP, two LCD panels
<OlivierN> In my understanding, xrandr initially planned to support dual graphic cards on v1.3, but in effect this feature is apparently not implemented.
<GrueMaster> ogra: fixed the wiki.
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> OlivierN, right, thats missing in xrandr and xinerama was obsoleted
<OlivierN> ogra: thanks. So there is no solution for now. AFAIK, all other X extensions are proprietary (nVidia TwinView, ATI MergedFB, etc)
<ogra> right
<ogra> xrandr is very poor if it comes to framebuffer support
<OlivierN> similarly, evdev input driver seems to always act on screen 0
<NCommander> ogra_cmpc: ping?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-06
<GrueMaster> mpoirier: ping - I updated bug 591941 with my own test results.  Summary:  fail.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591941 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SDHC card not recognized (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591941
<mpoirier> GrueMaster: how many partition do you have on your SD card ?
<GrueMaster> 2.  Same as our pre-installed images.
<mpoirier> weird - 'cause that error is not caused by the misbehaving card.
<GrueMaster> One thing I noticed is that the card I have been running Lucid on (same card I have used for this test in the past) indicates that the partitions are not on cylinder boundaries.  I am backing up the card and will reformat/recopy the data back & retest.
<lag> Morning Ogra
<lag> Does anyone still see bug 605488 on the Panda?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605488 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: mmcqd/46/0x00000002 (affects: 1) (heat: 177)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605488
<zyga> hello
 * zyga starts to hate django :P
<zyga> _why_ oh _why_ didn't the authors provide a _standard_ and _supported_ RPC system :-(
<hrw> mogning
<kblin> too easy?
<lag> ogra: ping
<ogra> lag, i havent seen bug 605488 recently, but iirc it never showed up immediately
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605488 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: mmcqd/46/0x00000002 (affects: 1) (heat: 177)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605488
<cooloney> ogra, lag, me either
<lag> ogra: You ever seen this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/473947/
<lag> --^ On XM
<ogra> lag, yeah, could be
<cooloney> lag: i never saw that. could you try the latest upload.
<cooloney> oh, XM
<ogra> lag, that might be the memory bug in the XM
<ogra> lag, iirc rcn-ee has workaround patches for u-boot and the kernel somewhere
<ogra> until the final HW comes out
<ogra> i planned to pull the u-boot side of them into the next upload
<ogra> i dont exactly know how the memory bug manifests so i'm only guessing
<lag> cooloney: Do you have XM?
<lag> ogra: Do you know when the new HW comes out?
<ogra> lag, once all bugs are fixed :) no idea
<ogra> lag, #beagle might be of help
<cooloney> lag: no
<cooloney> lag: i just have beagle C3 and panda
<rcn-ee> hey lag, yeap those are on my list. ;)
<dcordes_> hi
<lag> rcn-ee: List?
<rcn-ee> basicly every error on xm's boot.. say does your XM have Micron 512?
<rcn-ee> Numonyx is the other possibility (working)..
<rcn-ee> lag, if your's is a 512 model, make sure your x-load has this patch http://cgit.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/openembedded/commit/?id=b4c5ef7e0e06890b1369bfbd5c767820024adb21  (r15 from rcn-ee.net)
<lag> rcn-ee: What's the easiest way to find out?
<rcn-ee> there really isn't a good way.. no 'version' bumps, only way I know is the "rX" value angstrom auto addes to the file name..
<lag> And what's the easiest way to find out if I have a Micron or Numonyx?
<rcn-ee> considering Koen did the tweak 9 days ago... it might have been too quick specially with alpha 3..
<ogra_cmpc> right, our x-loader doesnt have it yet
<rcn-ee> I'm hoping Numonyx sticks their logo on the memory module.. Micron should have a weird "M", i know Elpida sticks their name on it..
<lag> Yeah, I have an M with a circle round it
<rcn-ee> is it 512?
<rcn-ee> looks back at pastbin..
<ogra_cmpc> are there non-512 ones ?
<lag> Hang on
<ogra_cmpc> it is
<ogra_cmpc> all the ones we have are 512
<ogra_cmpc> no need to check
<ogra_cmpc> though i'm surprised there are others
<rcn-ee> yeap yours is like mine...  the Micron memory has been dropped till Micron figures why they dont' work properly, some boards work fine, some fail weirdly..
<lag> So will that patch help me?
<ogra_cmpc> nope
<rcn-ee> it'll only help the production Numonyx ones coming out in a week or two..
<ogra_cmpc> i might have one (not near it atm)
<ogra_cmpc> lag, you still got the same board you always had ?
<ogra_cmpc> or was yours replaced too ?
<lag> Not yet
<rcn-ee> they were weird, according to gerald, some of the micron ones were fine (passed testing) but others had to be de-soldered and replaced, half yields..
<lag> I think I'm just going to have to leave it until I get new HW
<ogra_cmpc> well, the mmc error isnt memory induced, is it ?
<rcn-ee> myself, i'm just taking care of bugs i can.. cause as soon as i do an "aptitude update" or "update-initframs" my memory corrupts and takes the board down..
<rcn-ee> nope it isn't.. it seems config related, my 2.6.35+lots of patches custom config doesn't do it.. but my 2.6.35+xm does hit the error.. so more config testing this morning..
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, i saw the lots of bugmail :)
<rcn-ee> i'm kinda supprised about the Bx/Cx hitting it too now.. that one should be solid..
<ogra_cmpc> probably its two different bugs
 * cwillu_at_work perks up
<ogra_cmpc> i at least have seen two issues i think, one is the -110 error, with the other one the card is found but readonly
<rcn-ee> specially from atleast cwillu_at_work ;).. he's tested every card known to man..
<cwillu_at_work> well, I've tested c3 and c4 :p
<cwillu_at_work> a dozen or so
<ogra_cmpc> using mainline kernels ?
<cwillu_at_work> no, rcn
<ogra_cmpc> right
<cwillu_at_work> close enough :p
<rcn-ee> yeah the 'ro' is to parts, the xm the wp bit.. the bx/cx is a weird regression over possibly a broken implementation.. http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=ed8303fc111e58530e22bd29b0d7e08dced75999 (bisected..)
<rcn-ee> if you revert that commit.. the 'ro' issue doesn't happen with bx/cx... But if you play with the wp slot on any SD card it's not even detected, which leads to the gpio mux on the wp line doesn't work..
<rcn-ee> ogra_cmpc, here's my 'ro' bx testing 2.6.34/2.6.35 SD card wp handle testing: http://pastebin.com/Hx08KR5G
<lag> ogra: What's meant to be in boot.scr in the new daily image?
<ogra_cmpc> lag, the file is in cleartext stored in /boot/boot.script
<ogra_cmpc> in the rootfs
<lag> What's the one in boot all about?
<lag> I mean before first boot
<ogra> the one in /boot is the one the user uses to make changes
<ogra> like /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hrw> user usually tweak /etc/default/grub
<hrw> lcuk: hi here
<lcuk> heya :)
<lag> ogra: The one in boot is full of 0x150 zeros!
<ogra> lag, i'll take a look after the call
<lag> ogra: Can't you multitask ;)
<ogra> no, i'm no girl :P
<lag> Really? My mistake
<lag> Must be the hair :)
<ogra> i might slowly grow big enough to wear a bra though ... working from home changes you ;)
<lag> :)
<ogra> fun :)
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-August/031073.html
<hrw> ogra: buy nice one ;d
<ogra> hrw, i'D never buy ugly underwear :)
<ogra> lag, my boot.scr looks proper (if i ignore the uboot header)
<lag> Okay
<lag> I'll re-dd
<lag> Probably a dd error
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474071/
<lag> np
<ogra> (thats omap3)
<ogra> panda looks a bit different
<lag> cat your boot.scr from the new Panda image
<ogra> i need to dd that first
<ogra> lag, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474075/
<ogra> ndec, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/alpha-3/
<ogra> asac, !
<asac> ogra: !
<asac> what can i do?
<ogra> see #arm
<rcn-ee_lpt> mpoirier, ping.. ;)
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: hello !
<rcn-ee_lpt> how's it going mpoirier any news in the deep depths of CONFIG_SOUND.. ;)
<mpoirier> I also get the same result: CONFIG_SND_OMAP_SOC seems to be the culprit !
<mpoirier> how it related to sdhc card is a mystery.
<mpoirier> I am currently rebuilding, just to make sure all the hours spend looking at config files havent' damaged my brain.
<zumbi> hrw|gone: do you mind to point me to your source packages?
<rcn-ee_lpt> no idea either, other then the possible SPI based sound card? or maybe we are getting hte same clocks?
<mpoirier> remember that CONFIG_CPU_IDLE|FREQ are also curing the issue/
<mpoirier> clock is definitively an option.
<mpoirier> sound is going to sleep, the clock is killed...
<mpoirier> and the sdhc card dies.
<rcn-ee_lpt> which if it just happens to be the same 'clock' on the xm.. (we get more clock sources with the dm37xx, some are still not being taken care off..)
<lool> zumbi: It's probably late for hrw
<mpoirier> do you know for sure that sdhc and sound are on the same clock ?
<zumbi> lool: where are their sources? :)
<zumbi> s,their,his
<rcn-ee_lpt> no, i'm actually assuming... based on what seems like a direct link..
<mpoirier> indeed - I was looking for a quick break.
<rcn-ee_lpt> do you guys have better contacts at ti? maybe the dm37xx clock tree would give some hints.. (i'm thinking they inserted a new clock between to existing ones?)
<mpoirier> now that the problem seem to have been cornered, looking at code is the next step
<mpoirier> yes, we have an open door to TI.
<mpoirier> in a couple of sentence, what is hte dm37xx you're referring to ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> oh, that's what the xm's chip will be called...
<rcn-ee_lpt> dm replaces omap... (for this model)
<mpoirier> you mean the XM has a dm rather than omap ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> blaim it on marketing... the omap is now 'dm'....
<mpoirier> ok, but on your XM, do you have an omap3530 ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> the omap3530 is only on the Bx/Cx.. the xm gets the improved omap3630 which then got tweaked/tuned and renamed into dm37xx
<mpoirier> ha. I get it thanks for the clarification.
<mpoirier> seems like the clocks are the same though since the problem occur on both.
<rcn-ee_lpt> no problem.. it's a crazy nightmare... ;)
<mpoirier> ok, next I'll poke my TI contact and put them on the case.
<rcn-ee_lpt> cool, we had another user ask today, and they keep pointing to use the am3715 doc's.. so hopefully you guys have more push. ;)
<mpoirier> I also have access to the original people who wrote the driver.
<mpoirier> they are in india.
<mpoirier> I'll send them an email with our little findings.
<rcn-ee_lpt> it'll be interesting... do you think there's much point to retrying on 2.6.34 to see if maybe we can maybe bisect? i wouldn't go lower then that for the xm..
<mpoirier> as far as I can tell, the problem started with 2.6.34, nope, no point going lower
<mpoirier> bisect is also something to consider.
<mpoirier> but we still don't know that to look for.
<mpoirier> we have a better idea but...
<mpoirier> there would be a lot of bisects.
<rcn-ee_lpt> 4 minutes per build, 30 seconds to copy, 30 to boot..  i've done worse bisecting on a beagle (6hrs between..)
<rcn-ee_lpt> ;)
<lag_> rcn-ee: mpoirier: Good work! Keep it up
<lag_> ;
<lag_> ;)
<mpoirier> lag: you're supposed to be in a bar by this time
<lag_> mpoirier: Meh!
<lool> zumbi: I don't know
<lag_> I'm working on something for myself (Bluetooth)
<rcn-ee_lpt> what, you guys don't drink and code?
<mpoirier> lag: do you at least have a beer next to you ?
<lag_> I'm 3/4 bottle of wine down ;)
<mpoirier> fabulous !
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: i'll checkout 2.6.34-rc1 to rc7 and try to isolate where the problem was introduced.
<mpoirier> from there I'
<mpoirier> I'll start a bisect.
<rcn-ee_lpt> i got my machine going too.. just gota tweak the one patch for 2.6.34..
<rsavoye> rcn-ee: hey, did you see that error log I pasted last night ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> yeah rsavoye although it was on my other machine..
<rsavoye> ok. hope it was useful
<rcn-ee> yeah... http://paste.ubuntu.com/473807/  i've been fighting that one too on my normal beagles..  plenty of ram, and swap.. but it starts oom'ing..
<rsavoye> I tried using -O0 tp reduce stress, but no such luck
<rsavoye> after a few dozen of those stack dumps, my XM often hangs completely
<rcn-ee_lpt> yeap after the first one it's just a matter of time...  i'm kinda hoping either the ramz or ram-defrag stuff takes care of it in 2.6.35.. i know cwillu_at_work was fighting it too..
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_lpt: have you ever tested ramz on beagle? don't know how stable or unstable it is
<rsalveti> I heard from ogra that was quite unstable, with bugs
<rsalveti> but no more than that
<rcn-ee_lpt> sorry, been to busy with the xm, so other then enabling it, haven't really tested it..
<rcn-ee_lpt> it's based of the compcache ubuntu's been shipping for awhile right?
<rcn-ee_lpt> nope.. pre 2.6.34: [    4.296813] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<rsalveti> yep, but it's disabled for omap, I believe
<prpplague> someone refresh my memory, where is the location in ubuntu (x86 desktop) to tweak the removable media settings?
<XorA> prpplague: I think they ate it
<XorA> prpplague: I dont have the gnome removable media tool in my menus by default
<prpplague> XorA: seems like there is a command line you cna issue
<rcn-ee_lpt> yeah it's gone..  right a script for and pray the device id never changes. ;)
<XorA> or run KDE :_)
<XorA> not that I would wish that hell on anyone
<prpplague> rcn-ee_lpt: i just don't want it to pop up a window every time it mounts
<rcn-ee_lpt> yeah, it's annoying.. not sure how to take care of that, i know my 'setup_sd.sh' flashes the pop up 4-5 times..
 * prpplague has done it before
<prpplague> ahh found it
<rcn-ee_lpt> prpplague, give https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30501 a try.. gconf-editor has a media_automount_open..
<prpplague> rcn-ee_lpt: if you open a window browsing the contents, you can go edit preferences and there are some options there
<rcn-ee_lpt> cool. i see it too.. disabled..
<GrueMaster> NCommander: Should we enable netboot images for omap4?
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: did you try 2.6.35-rc1 to rc5 ?
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: meant 2.6.34-rc1 to rc5
<GrueMaster> mpoirier: Not sure how difficult it would be, but have you taken the omap kernel config and tried it on the Working Lucid kernel?
<GrueMaster> Or is there no significant changes in the config?
<NCommander> GrueMaster: that can be done with a little fiddling to DI, assign me a bug
<GrueMaster> NCommander: Not sure if it is already part of the preinstalled image blueprint.  Need to check there first.
<rcn-ee_lpt> mpoirier, i went as low as 2.6.34-rc7 anything else won't post on the Xm..
<mpoirier> 2.6.34-rc1 to rc5 don't output anything on the console
<mpoirier> here's the kicker: 2.6.33.rc8 works fine.
<rcn-ee_lpt> that's funny...
<mpoirier> and the next booting tag, 2.6.34-rc6 is broken.
<rcn-ee_lpt> so it's somewhere between 2.6.33-rc8 - 2.6.34-rc7
<rcn-ee_lpt> this is on the Bx right?
<mpoirier> 2.6.33-rc8 and 2.6.34-rc6
<mpoirier> Cx
<rcn-ee_lpt> c4.. i mean.. i'm the only one with old stuff
<mpoirier> somewhere in there...
<mpoirier> but it is impossible to find since the kernel won't boot.
<mpoirier> hence you can't bisect that.
<mpoirier> I just asked about the r1 to rc5 in #beagle but nobody replied.
<rcn-ee_lpt> mpoirier, yeah #beagle doesn't really care unless it's angstrom's kernel.. ;) ..
<rcn-ee_lpt> one small problem... http://pastebin.com/APevgWD6
<rcn-ee_lpt> i need to dig thru my sdhc cards...
<hrw|gone> zumbi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/arm-cross-compiler/
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: what is this link you just sent ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> that is the same micro sd card.. that fails on my Xm... but not on my Bx... (Bx needs a Micro to BIG convertor)
<rcn-ee_lpt> yeah, i was asleep during 2.6.34 develment, i can't find any notes about the console in my old trees..
<rcn-ee_lpt> guys kridner just posted the xm schematics: http://beagleboard.org/hardware/design
<rsalveti> nice
<rcn-ee_lpt> okay back in businness, found a pny sdhc card that fails on my bx "mmc0: error -110"
<GrueMaster> Who do I ping with spelling errors in the XM manual? (And if they used OpenOffice it would have already found these.)
<GrueMaster> :P
<rcn-ee_lpt> gerald on beagleboard.org..
<GrueMaster> Grumble.  4 years of college and all I really know is how to proofread.
<lool> Oh there's an A2 now
<hrw|gone> lool: xm a2?
<rcn-ee_lpt> mpoirier, 2.6.34-rc5 is bad.. this patch will take care of most of 2.6.34-rc's.. http://rcn-ee.homeip.net:81/testing/patch-2.6.34-rc.diff
<rcn-ee_lpt> yeap the xm A2 is the first production one..
<mpoirier> are you tacking our little mmc problem or the console not coming out ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> the patch is a console patch... earlyprintk (serial boot) was converted in that rc cycle..
<rcn-ee_lpt> omap specific to generic conversion...
<mpoirier> fantastic - I was actually bisecting between 2.6.33-rc8 and 2.6.34-rc1 to find what broke the console output.
<lool> hrw|gone: Yeah
<rcn-ee_lpt> crap, for 2.6.34-rc2, remove the omap_vram/dss2 stuff.. it breaks..
<rcn-ee_lpt> mpoirier, for 2.6.34-rc2 you'll need: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=5c1f96f4
<mpoirier> console again ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> vram.c failes to compile.. so 2.6.34-rc2 won't build..  (2.6.34-rc3 fails mmc -110)
<rcn-ee_lpt> 2.6.34-rc2 fails.. i really hope it isn't the rc1 merge...
<rcn-ee_lpt> for 2.6.34-rc1 we need: (for serial) http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=21b9034
<rcn-ee_lpt> crap 2.6.34-rc1 fails...  so that leaves 2.6.33-rc8 -> 2.6.34-rc1...
<rcn-ee_lpt> mpoirier, are you guys sure 2.6.33 failed?  there was a large omap conversion from 2.6.33->34-rc1
<mpoirier> 2.6.33-rc8 works.
<mpoirier> rc2 fails,
<mpoirier> therefore it is between 2.6.33-rc8 and 34-rc1
<rcn-ee_lpt> yay.. ;) crabs another beer... there's lots of config changes..
<mpoirier> you're always one step ahead of me.
<mpoirier> i'm currently compiling 34-rc1 after cherry-picking 21b9034
<rcn-ee_lpt> ;) it's just easier when you have all the patches from the last time i had to build it for real..
<mpoirier> and a lot of experience doing it.
<mpoirier> do you know how many patches between 33-rc8 and 34-rc1 ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> well, i'm just trying to get 2.6.33 built right now.. (and praying to rule out rc1) but alot of the config names changed...
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: still no console output on 34-rc1, even after cherry picking 21b9034.
<mpoirier> did i miss something ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> for rc1 you need 21b9034 (merge rc2) and then the previous one too...
<rcn-ee_lpt> this is the 'pervious' one mimized as much as possible http://rcn-ee.homeip.net:81/testing/patch-2.6.34-rc-take2.diff
<mpoirier> ok, let me try
<rcn-ee_lpt> sure.. well 2.6.33 works...  i'll post my config in second just incase i ended up remving too much..  but itlooks like 2.6.33 -> 2.6.34-rc..
<mpoirier> you mean 33-rc8 -> 34-rc1 ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> http://rcn-ee.homeip.net:81/testing/2.6.33-config
<rcn-ee_lpt> well i got 2.6.33 to boot (no problems with mmc card...) but i'm going to double check the config.. incase oldconfig removed too much
<mpoirier> you can go all the way to 33-rc8 if you want.
<mpoirier> ok, got console output on 34-rc1.
<rcn-ee_lpt> cool
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-07
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: I started a bisect between 33-rc8 and 34-rc1.
<mpoirier> apparently, i have only 12 steps to go
<mpoirier> does that sound right to you ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> yeah, i'm doing about the same.. i got 2.6.33 to work, other than that.. ;)
<rcn-ee_lpt> hopefully we come with the same..
<mpoirier> why did you choose to start from 2.6.33 rather than 2.6.33-rc8 ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> btw disable the touchbook, it gets in away alot..
<rcn-ee_lpt> a hunch as i got 2.6.33 to work.... so far the first bisect points to 2.6.34-rc1 vs 2.6.33, as long as one fails i'm good
<mpoirier> but we know 2.6.33-rc8 works... won't that reduce the number of iteration ?
<mpoirier> I'm not questionning your work - just want to learn.
<rcn-ee_lpt> do you mean maybe 2.6.33-git8? cause 2.6.33-rc8 < 2.6.33 < 2.6.34-rc1..
<mpoirier> oh !
<mpoirier> i thought 2.6.33 < 2.6.33-rc1 < 2.6.33-rc2...
<rcn-ee_lpt> (it twists my mind out too.. ;) )
<rcn-ee_lpt> i'm so glad it isn't that one.. .as it has the mach -> plat conversion..
<rcn-ee_lpt> yes it broke.. qgit shows a omap hsmmc merge.. ;)
<mpoirier> congrats - do you have a sha1 ?
<rcn-ee_lpt> still going between them... currently bisect good 47871999 bisect bad 1154fab73
<rcn-ee_lpt> you need the vram patch
<rcn-ee_lpt> console works fine asiss
<mpoirier> I'm behind - I had to restart my bisect...
<rcn-ee_lpt> keep checking your config in there, the omap34xx config names change..
<mpoirier> ok.
<rcn-ee_lpt> when the config changes, you lose all the omap modules too (snd/mmc/etc..) so it'll take a little extra time between builds..
<rcn-ee_lpt> geting down there, 15ish revisions to go, kinda wish i had 8-16G of a ramdrive.. ;)
<mpoirier> rcn-ee_lpt: got to log out now - i'll catch up with you on Monday.
<mpoirier> Thanks for your time and help
<rcn-ee_lpt> sure no problem, have a good weekend
<rcn-ee_lpt> sweet, got it...  2.6.35 + revert(6da20c89) fixes the mmc -110 error on bx/cx and xm... ;)
<GrueMaster> rcn-ee: Excellent job, thanks.
<rcn-ee> no problem, now just to figure out what it should have been...
<rsalveti> cool, finally :-)
<rsalveti> mpoirier will be happy
<rsalveti> he's digging this for more than 2 weeks
 * cwillu pokes rcn-ee with a stick
<cwillu> oom problems you say?
<cwillu> rcn-ee, check the slabtop output
<cwillu> re: my oom issues, that was due to the micrel memory leak
#ubuntu-arm 2010-08-08
<hrw> morning
<dcordes> morning hrw
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-01
<janimo> GrueMaster, ok, wifi works for me too now on panda/headless. network-manager was interfering with ifup, that's why it was behaving erratically
<siji> persia, hi
<siji> Hi All
<siji> t
<siji> persia,
<siji> u there?
<siji> friends, am trying to make, autostart fro xbmc with ubuntu LXDE
<siji> And it's starts working but keyboard and mouse is not working
<siji> i have added xbmc entry at  /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<siji> So any idea why the mouse and keyboard is not working ?
<rOxx> Hello, i have installed the natty image on my sd card and now i want to build a new kernel. i found the linux-headers in the folder /usr/src, but i need the linux-source too ? is this right ? someone can help me ? it is the first time that i build a kernel
<siji> lot of things are missing ...
<siji> you can build kernel from your host pc
<siji> r0xx, which processor /board you are using ?
<siji> why you want to build the kernel from source ?
<rOxx> yes this is my idear, i want to download the files to my beagle, after that copy the files to my host pc, cross compile a new kernel and copy the uImage to the SD-Card.
<rOxx> im using the beagleboard xm (rev. A)
<rOxx> i want to build a new kernel, because i want to deactivate the kernel pinmux, i made the pin changes in the bootloader
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> in any case if you want to recompile the omap3 kernel, just do: apt-get source linux; sudo apt-get build-dep linux
<ogra_> omap3 is built from the linux package
<rOxx> ogra: do you mean "sudo apt-get install linux-source" to get the sources ?
<rOxx> or can i build a new kernel with the "linux-headers-2.6.38-8-omap" and "linux-headers-2.6.38-8" ?
<rOxx> i want to use the old config file to build the kernel and only change the OMAP multiplexing support there, because i made the pinmux changes in the bootloader
<rOxx> someone can help me with compiling a kernel for the beagleboard xm (rev.A) ? i only want to deactivate the OMAP multiplexing support, because i made this changes in the boot loader
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: bug 656410, if it's timer and not USB related I'm tending to think it's critical - needs a major push from where it is, what do you think?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656410 in launchpad "connection not closed with time-out" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656410
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: What???  That is a firefox/launchpad bug.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: let's try again ;)  bug 709245
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709245 in linux-ti-omap4 "panda: USB disk IO slow" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709245
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: By the nature of Arm, we cannot mark them as critical (yet).    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance "Critical: A bug which has a severe impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users."
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: oh, good point
<ogra_> should be high (as it is)
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: so is there a way to get more focus on this?  I can't tell if it's actively being worked or not
<ogra_> critical would be rather arch independent ... i.e. "udev formats your / if it finds it ..."
<GrueMaster> Yea, something like that may be bad.
<ogra_> its actively being researched since three releases
<ogra_> so dont expect quick solutions here ... it has been filed late though
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: It may not be getting that much attention here, but It is getting a large amount of eyes looking at the issues from other groups (Android, Fedora, #pandaboard, etc).
<GrueMaster> It appears to be more widespread than just Ubuntu on Omap4.
<ogra_> yeah
<mahmoh> well, I'm guessing it's going to something that's going to hurt us soon if we don't find a fix, just want to ensure it has the right eyes on it like davidm or NCommander's
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: It has top engineers at TI looking at it.  And yes, davidm & NCommander are both monitoring it as well (but since neither are kernel developers...)
<ogra_> mahmoh, its a longstanding problem with the panda, dont worry
<GrueMaster> The bug is filed.  At this point, the best you and I can do is monitor the bug for additional changes, and document any new findings we may come across.
<davidm> mahmoh, Andy Green from Linaro TI Landing team is well aware and we are escalating to TI this week
<mahmoh> it's not just the panda and not just USB
<davidm> But it is beginning to look like a hardware issue :-/
<davidm> it
<mahmoh> davidm: thx
<davidm> is is a chip used on Pandaboards and Beagleboards
<ogra_> mahmoh, what else is "it" beyond panda ?
<ogra_> did you see it on non-TI hardware ?
<mahmoh> ^^^
<GrueMaster> ogra_: I have seen others mention the issue on the nVidia Tegra2 Dev platform.
<GrueMaster> Not confirmed, but mentioned.
<mahmoh> not yet but it's definitely omap, originally thought only to be USB, not more, concerned it may be ARM/Kernel related but have no idea
<GrueMaster> It is believed to be an issue with the SMC USB hub.
<ogra_> intresting
<ogra_> i cant see any issues with the ac100 (that doesnt say anything about other tegras with other peripherials indeed)
<lilstevie> I have good speed USB on the transformer
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: does anyone here have this tegra dev platform to verify?
<mahmoh> does anyone here have this tegra dev platform to verify?
<jburkholder> janimo: thanks
<GrueMaster> Not me.  I have a different tegra dev board but haven't set it up for testing.
<GrueMaster> But I doubt mine has this issue.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: it might be interesting to double check if you had time, I don't think you do
<GrueMaster> I don't this week.  Release testing and last minute push to finish work items for A3.
<ogra_> well, who cares about dev boards anyway, as long as the production devices dont expose the issue ;)
<ogra_> (which they apparently dont, at least for two devices)
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Not a whole lot of production systems with the necessary hardware to test.
<ogra_> there are tens of tegra based production devices out there ;(
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ;)
<GrueMaster> And how many of those have both USB & ethernet on the same hub device?
<ogra_> and for two we have verified it doesnt occur
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> did you read the recent comments on the bug ?
<ogra_> its very likely its not usb related at all
<lilstevie> and tbh dev devices are not as important as making sure that consumer devices are fine
<ogra_> since also Sd cards are significantly slower than on other systems
<ogra_> i would love to get a rooted playbook in my hands to actually test omap4 on a production device with our images :O
<lilstevie> running from sd was hell slow on my class 2 card fir the transformer
<ogra_> but you dont get rooted playbooks anywhere
<lilstevie> ogra_: do playbooks even have kernel source
<ogra_> lilstevie, but your class2 SD wont be faster on other HW either ;)
<lilstevie> ogra_: very true
<ogra_> playbooks are omap4, they shouldnt be to far from the panda
<lilstevie> ah
<ogra_> surely they arent identical
<lilstevie> would be interesting on loading your own kernel
<ogra_> but i bet you could boot to a graphics-less system with the omap4 kernel
<lilstevie> wonder how the QNX kernel loads
<rOxx> someone can help me with cross compiling a kernel for the beagleboard xm (rev.A) ? i only want to disablethe OMAP multiplexing support, because i made this changes in the boot loader
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-02
<siji> How to do the screen alignment (LCD /touch 7") in Ubuntu
<siji> My ubuntu natty on beagle board needs some left aligment
<siji> I have tried to modify /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/timings , but not happening
<siji> persia, there?
<persia> siji, Yeah, but a bit busy just now.
<persia> Just ask your question: maybe someone else has an answer.
<siji> ok persia carry on
<siji> I have already put the question here :)
<persia> Ah, I thought it might be something else.  I don't know the answer to that one anyway.
<siji> ok
<lilstevie> howdy persia
<persia> Hey lilstevie
<lilstevie> persia: with that source package the config needs to be edited
<lilstevie> kernel config in its current form will gimp networking (I forgot about it)
<persia> Did you sort the rest of it as well?  I should have time to review it again in a couple hours.
<lilstevie> what was wrong with the rest of it?
<persia> lilstevie, I can check my logs, but I remember package names, consolidation between two models, changelog.
<lilstevie> ah yeah
<lilstevie> I remember niw
<lilstevie> now*
<lilstevie> also had problems with using a ppa for hw enablement, I found out standard ppa accounts don't have access to armel builders :p
<persia> Yet another reason why the archive is superior to PPAs.
<lilstevie> heh
<sundar_> hi all
<lilstevie> it was more a stopgap solution until things make it into backports
<sundar_> i am not sure if i am on the right channel to ask this question. I am on an embedded arm board running linux. I would like to open a virtual console on ctrl+alt+f1. any idea how i can achieve this?
<persia> Backports is two testers away once it hits the archives.
<lilstevie> oh really?
<persia> sundar_, If you're running some flavour of Ubuntu, it ought just work.  if not, I'm unsure if we can help you.
<lilstevie> btw I have the firmware issue taken care of :) injection done at install time
<lilstevie> from android image
<persia> lilstevie, Yep.  Just needs a backports request, and two people to confirm the posted package works.  Then a backporter checks for sanity, and does the backport.
<lilstevie> ok well how do we get 2 testers :) cause I have about 250 users
<sundar_> persia, thanks for quick response. I am running a custom compiled linux kernel and cutom built rootfs
<lilstevie> and this kernel is newer than what they are currently running
<persia> lilstevie, We get the kernel in the archive, we prepare a backports bug with instructions on how to get the kernel, and we hope 1% of your users are willing to comment on the backports bug.
<lilstevie> also most of the ac100 stuff in flash kernel will work for this device
<persia> You'll want to prepare a patch that lets a single flash-kernel script work for both devices.
<sundar_> persia, if i were to do it on a ubuntu based board, how can i do it?
<ogra_> already existing :)
<lilstevie> persia: ok awesome :) well I am sure I can get a few
<lilstevie> ogra_: what is already existing?
<persia> sundar_, It would just work.  You can compare your X config and VC config to Ubuntu's, but I wouldn't know how.
<ogra_> juliank has merged my ac100 stuff in the "flash-kernel-next" tree
<ogra_> in a way that it handles all android based devices
 * persia goes back to try to finish stuff and be honest about the "couple hours" above
<ogra_> well, everything that can use abootimg images
<lilstevie> ogra_: I only need 1 thing for the tf
<lilstevie> my SOS and LNX kernels are available, and depending on config (chosen at install time) depends where the primary is
<lilstevie> but on the pure linux cfg LNX boots normal and SOS boots in single user mode
<lilstevie> ogra_: is flash-kernel-next available anywhere?
<ogra_> yes, lool has a branch on the debian git server somewhere
<ogra_> its not used anywhere yet
<lilstevie> ok
<ogra_> i.e. not packaged
<ogra_> but it will be the new flash-kernel (note that i made up the -next)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> when should that be out?
<lilstevie> this kern has some huge improvements over the one that is currently in use :p
<lilstevie> faster boot time, sound, improved handling of the keyboard
<lilstevie> etc
<siji> persia, it's solved :)
<ogra_> lilstevie, not sure if it will ever hit armel in debian
<ogra_> there are to many old arches in it that would need very very heavy testing
<ogra_> i suspect we will see it in debian armhf before where you dont have to retain that much backwards compatibility
<lilstevie> hmm
<ogra_> but that a decision of debian
<lilstevie> what about for us?
<ogra_> i personally would like to switch to the next gen version next release
<ogra_> i wanted to do it this time but got to much other stuff on my plate this round
<lilstevie> ah I see
<lilstevie> just would be nice to have an easier solution while trying to get my tf kernel into backports
<lilstevie> persia, I am working on fixing up those things now
<lool> lilstevie: it's in the official flash-kernel.git
<lilstevie> lool, ok cool, just wondering whether we will see support in natty
<Loqus> Has anyone got any experience using a Gumstix platform, with 11.04, and 802.1q VLANs?
<lilstevie> persia, uploading the new source now'
<lool> lilstevie: *natty*?  no way
<lool> lilstevie: I mean, you could work on backports if you like, but this is a critical piece of infrastructure and there are major changes in there
<lool> it's not that it's huge, but you wouldn't backport e.g. grub 2 to a grub 1-based ubuntu release that easily
<lool> Loqus: I do have gumstix but didn't try VLANs, they don't work>
<lool> they don't work?
<Loqus> Well, if I use Angstrom:
<Loqus> the vanilla supplied distro, the package manager doesn't heven have the module in its feeds.
<Loqus> ...under my desktop ubuntu environment I would get the module with "apt-get install vlan", then modprobe support into the kernel "modprobe 8021q", the use "vconfig add eth0 11" to add a virtual LAN adaptor on the Virtual LAN ID of 11.
<lool> ok, that should work with an Ubuntu armel install too
<Loqus> When I created a 11.04 rootfs with rootstock, I had no option but to use the 2.6.36 kernel from bitbake because it (I'm told) isn't up to 2.6.38 yet
<lilstevie> lool, ok, the only reason I was wondering is cause I am working on bringing my kernel to backports for natty for the transformer
<lool> lilstevie: It might indeed be a better idea to base of tip and backport that; just dont expect it in official natty-updates
<lilstevie> tip?
<lool> A natty base is not in itself a problem, I just wanted to underline that the stable update policy doesn't leave room for intrusive changes like a flash-kernel change
<lool> lilstevie: I mean git
<lool> tip of git
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> kk
<lilstevie> lool,  so you have no problems with getting it into backports then :)
<lool> It's unlikely that someone finds the time to confirm that there is no regression with any of the supported platforms in a backported package
<lool> I suspect you would be masking support for some platforms in the backport
<lool> I have no objection to a PPA   ;-)
<lilstevie> I don't have an armel supporting PPA
<lool> it's arch:all
<lilstevie> :(
<lool> or is it
<lilstevie> ah
<lool> oh no it's not
<lilstevie> :)
<lool> but it's actually arch:all  :-)
<ogra_> lool, do you see a chance for a flash-kernel-ng package in debian ?
<lool> it's only present on certain architectures, but it only contains arch: all data
<lool> -ng?
<lilstevie> ok so it is still a script rather than a binary
<lilstevie> next generation?
<ogra_> well, so we can keep the old one around
<ogra_> -ng or -next or -new
<lool> ogra_: just don't sync it if you dont want the new one?
<ogra_> lool, the new one is in debian ?
<lool> no
<ogra_> thats what i mean
<ogra_> i know its used in armhf
<lool> oh god, I really need to go test it and upload it
<lool> I'll JFDI
<ogra_> well, do you see a chance to get it tested on all arches soon ?
<lilstevie> when is ubuntu transitioning to hard float
<ogra_> ask infinity ;)
<lool> I can't ever test it on all platforms, but I can upload it to experimental and send a call for testing afterwards
<ogra_> he is working on it this week
<ogra_> lool, awesome
<lilstevie> heh cool
<lool> TBH, I took responsibility for this rewrite and I have not secured the time to actually make it happen in Debain
<lool> so I am really late in this Debian work of mine
<ogra_> lool, well, i want to switch in P in any case
<lilstevie> would be cool to see how much of a difference there is performance wise
<lool> ogra_: Ideally, we'd switch in oneiric to have less intrusive changes in oneiric+1
<ogra_> and i will ignore debian if they arent on the new version
<lool> lilstevie: performance wise?
<lool> lilstevie: oh armhf
<lool> lilstevie: in Ubuntu, you'll see little difference
<lilstevie> lool,  hard float
<lilstevie> yeh
<lilstevie> heh
<lool> but in Debian it's a huge gap
<lilstevie> debian will though
<lool> yes
<lilstevie> hf is a huge jump over armv5t
<lool> armv4t!
<lilstevie> oh shoot
<lilstevie> that far behind
<lool> Yeah, I can't really support people still caring for ARMv4
<lilstevie> armv6 is the minimum I would support but even then
<suihkulokki> ARMv5 has a wide install base, and ARMv4t misses only few instructions from ARMv5
<suihkulokki> CLZ, PLD being ones usually bumped into
<lilstevie> I wish tegra had NEON
<suihkulokki> People have strange ideas that incredimental ARMvX versions give revolutional performance increases
<suihkulokki> I guess that is successful marketing from ARM =)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> there are some things that do have performance increases
<lilstevie> t2 being one of them
<suihkulokki> but if you have an O(n^n) performance problem you still have it in T2 =)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> aside from things like that though t2+NEON is faster than the equiv for armv6
<suihkulokki> NEON is good, but you essentially need to some handwritten code take advantage of it
<lilstevie> by equiv I mean the same program compiled without t2 and NEON
<lilstevie> arm-darwin-gcc takes good advantage of it
<suihkulokki> just compiling generic C code wit neon is not going to be huge performance win
<suihkulokki> chances that gcc will autovectorize is unlikely
<lilstevie> persia, when you are about ping
<persia> lilstevie, Sorry: that took much longer than I thought it would.
<lilstevie> heh thats cool
<lilstevie> same location as last time
<persia> tegra-transformer?
<lilstevie> yep
<lilstevie> persia: that is what we discussed yes?
<persia> I was hoping for just "transformer", but this might work: we can see what the archive-admins say if I don't find anything else.
<lilstevie> ok,
<lilstevie> transformer is fine
<persia> Yeah, but not worth rebuilding if this can pass.
<lilstevie> if needed
<lilstevie> heh :)
<persia> If there's something else to fix, then it makes sense to do both at once.
<lilstevie> ok
<persia> Might be worth a versioned recommends on flash-kernel, for the version that supports the transformer.
<persia> Mind you, this just complicates backports, so it may not be worthwhile.
<lilstevie> heh
<persia> You still have "TBD" as the board identifier.  Dunno if that ought be "transformer", or if you don't care.
<persia> Easily fixed in an update, and not important though.
<lilstevie> heh
<persia> There's some other irregularities in the descriptions, like recommending installation of the "linux-tegra" metapackage, which doesn't exist (and won't).
<lilstevie> ok, well that was just from building
<lilstevie> to the instructions
<persia> Yeah, the instructions need extension: it leaves a few things messy still :(
<lilstevie> heh
<persia> But that's all just textual: I haven't found anything functional yet.
<ogra_> mahmoh, yo, did you recently say you plan to use elevator=noop on server or was that deadline ?
<mahmoh> ogra_: I've been testing with deadline
<ogra_> k
<lilstevie> persia: :)
<ogra_> i just ran into kernel bug 15426 here
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 15426 in kdebase "kdesu (dup-of: 15001)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15426
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 15001 in kdebase "Administrator mode not working" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15001
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15426
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15426 in VFS "Running many copies of bonnie++ on different filesystems seems to deadlock in sync" [Normal,New]
<ogra_> which causes bug 624877
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624877 in linux "INFO: task dpkg:23317 blocked for more than 120 seconds." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624877
<ogra_> seems the only scheduler i dont get that issue is cfq here
<mahmoh> ogra_: that vfs layer bug looks familiar (really familiar in fact) but cfq may just reduce your likelihood of hitting it
<ogra_> yeah, that could indeed be
<ogra_> well, keep an eye open for it in your server testing ;)
<mahmoh> ogra_: if it is the same bug it affects ext3/4 and should be fixed in two months or so
<ogra_> i wonder if we should actually switch to cfq on the desktop images
<ogra_> ah
<mahmoh> ogra_: I've already hit it in another project, that's why it's getting fixed ;)
<ogra_> seems many people hit it already according to the different open bugs :)
<mahmoh> ogra_: I thought the desktop image is cfq already?  the x86 image is so.
<ogra_> not armel
<mahmoh> yeah, it's a bad problem
<ogra_> we use SD cards
<mahmoh> interesting, so what's the benefit of noop vs. cfq on an sd card?
<ogra_> with rootfs on SD noop is what you want
<ogra_> or deadline
<ogra_> the reading and writing is different on MMC than on HDD
<mahmoh> write out everything at once, avoid thrashing on the SD?
<ogra_> leave the caching to the HW, to let it do its wear leveling
<ogra_> we also adjust commit times etc
<ogra_> which means you sould always properly shut down ;)
<mahmoh> ogra_: so for the arm server kernel (whatever that is), SD won't really be a good root option, that's why I'm pushing for at least a different kernel command line add (elevator=deadline, preempt=0) if not a different kernel all together
<ogra_> deadline is fine for Sd as well
<ogra_> noop is better but deadline is ok, we should just set that cmdline on all server builds
<mahmoh> the arm server kernel should look more like the x86 server kernel than the arm preinstalled image kernel that runs off of sd
<persia> lilstevie, I don't see anything else from source inspection.  I've started a build, but I expect to be asleep before it finishes.  I'll let you know if I find anything from the build in the morning.
<ogra_> unless you can convince the kernel team to actually roll a -server binary indeed :)
<lilstevie> persia: how long it usually take?
<persia> mahmoh, So, the "ARM Server" image is a preinstall that runs off SD :)
<persia> lilstevie, I'm guessing 2-3 hours, but maybe even 4.
<ogra_> well, that will likely change to alternate at some point
<mahmoh> they're the one's rolling the kernels?
<ogra_> kernel team ? yeah
<mahmoh> persia: I'm just looking for a server kernel that can be installed via net-install
<persia> ogra_, Even so, for some targets it ends up still being installed to SD.  Depends on the device.
<ogra_> linux and linux-ti-omap4
<ogra_> persia, sure
<lilstevie> persia: oh, one of the normal build systems
<persia> mahmoh, Or apt-get, sure.  To support net-install probably needs some fiddling, but nothing too outrageous.
<ogra_> we only have the preinstalled server images atm because it was easier to achieve and needs a lot less time for QA
<persia> lilstevie, Yeah, just one of my boards that I use for building stuff.  I don't have any magic :p
<mahmoh> tasksel ubuntu-server should install a server kernel or apt-get it sep. yes
<ogra_> i dont expect it to stay like that forever :)
<mahmoh> the sooner the better, I have a bug already but no action, :(
<lilstevie> persia: my machine takes half an our but that is cross compiling
<persia> I expect server to stay preinstalled until there is hardware that doesn't need preinstall available.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> which is likely the next release :)
<persia> lilstevie, Yeah, well, that's not quite the same as what the buildds will do :)
<lilstevie> persia: hehe
<persia> ogra_, With luck, but I won't hold my breath.
<lilstevie> persia: well I will be unavailable most of the day tomorrow, uni day
<ogra_> no, thats also bad for smoking
<ogra_> (holding your breath i mean)
<persia> lilstevie, No worries.  We're not tight on a deadline.  Ping me when you get back.
<persia> ogra_, See, I figure developing software for hardware that is merely theoretical is *good* for smoking: significantly increased chance of getting magic blue smoke.
<ogra_> sure, as long as you dont hold your breath until the HW exists at least :)
<lilstevie> persia: well I will be here probably from 4 or 5
<persia> lilstevie, In that case, I'll probably get back a bit later than you (it's only +9 here), and catch you when I do.
<lilstevie> heh no problems :)
<persia> ogra_, I'm not certain that holding one's breath correlates with release of magic blue smoke, although out of perversity, attempting to inhale magic blue smoke may potentially extend component lifespan.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, can you make a note to monitor dmesg for "hung task" messages (like in bug 624877) in your next dist-upgrade test ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624877 in linux "INFO: task dpkg:23317 blocked for more than 120 seconds." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624877
<ogra_> i want to know if that also happens on panda
<ogra_> (i see it a lot on ac100 which uses largely the same kernel config as omap4 nowadays)
<ogra_> if thats the case we really need to change the default scheduler
<GrueMaster> ogra_: I have seen it during Natty.  I also see it when running IO tests on oneiric.
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> thats bad :)
<lilstevie> persia: so what is so special about this build?
<persia> lilstevie, Nothing: it's just building for oneiric/armel on oneiric/armel, in an environment as close to that of the buildds as I know how to generate.
<lilstevie> ah
<persia> The idea being to catch anything before it is submitted, as this makes it less likely the archive admins will reject it with prejudice.
<persia> Kernels sponsored by me are likely to get a special double-check, as the last time I uploaded a kernel, it FTBFS, which was a bit embarassing.
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> well I noticed one issue with this tree
<persia> Which?
<lilstevie> make mrproper breaks shit
<lilstevie> I have no idea why
<lilstevie> or even how
<persia> !ohmy > lilstevie
<ubot2> lilstevie, please see my private message
<persia> Hrm?  What's "make mrproper" supposed to do?
<lilstevie> makes the entire tree "virgin"
<persia> Ah, yeah, a pristine tree is kinda useful.
<lilstevie> but it breaks it
<ogra_> whats embarrasing about FTBFS kernels ?
<lilstevie> ogra_: I guess sponsoring it
<ogra_> pfft
<persia> ogra_, Archive Admins suggesting I need to do more build testing, mostly.
<ogra_> pfft
<persia> Yeah, well.  Some of us understand the concept called "shame", and use it to improve our work.
<ogra_> well, its not that i dont feel shame ... but i'm not embarrased by FTBFS of something that takes huge efforts to build at home ...
<infinity> How Japanese of you.
<ogra_> ---compared to just uploading it and let it fail
<persia> ogra_, Um, except folk might be using it, and -meta skew is annoying, etc.
<ogra_> pfft ... users
<persia> Probably builds faster at home than on the buildds anyway, given the current buildd HW.
<persia> Some folk subscribe to the philosophy that users are a priority, even :p
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: Any luck getting ipv6 tests going?
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: haven't tried ipv6, unsure if our local net supports it
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: You were going to work on getting the tahi.org testsuite converted.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: I was going to take a look yes, still on todo ;)
<GrueMaster> I can run it.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: the u-boot bugs are bogging me down
 * ogra_ glares at the bottom of https://launchpad.net/project-rootstock/trunk/+ubuntupkg
<ogra_> why does ramana own all these packages ?
<GrueMaster> bug 819899 bug 819900
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819899 in livecd-rootfs "package pools need to correctly parse override info to create tasks" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819900 in livecd-rootfs "package pool implementation needs to update apt" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819900
 * GrueMaster thanks ubot2.
<persia> ogra_, Report a bug: might be a DB offset issue.
<ogra_> well, i asked in #launchpad but got no answer
<ogra_> its likely a bug
<persia> Poke abently if you want an answer.
<persia> lilstevie, So, I didn't end up happily going to sleep whist this compiled.  Firstly, there's calls to ccache inserted in various places, which breaks.  After removing those, there's hard dependencies on cross-compilation stuff, which makes it not build.
<persia> I'll still try to catch you tomorrow, but if you're up late, or you check backscroll ...
<Loqus> Is anyone using a Tobi Duo
<Loqus> ?
<GrueMaster> Loqus: ???
 * ogra_ guesses GrueMaster's wife uses a tobin from time to time, but whats a tobi ?
 * GrueMaster doesn't get used often enough.
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> an addon board for the gumstix
<ogra_> i dont think we even have many gumstix users around here (i would be happy to be wrong indeed)
 * GrueMaster has been called many things, but never a board.
<ogra_> you would have to slightly work on your shape to be called a board i guess
<GrueMaster> (although some ask how the "twins" are doing, either in reference to my jolly size, or moobs - unsure which).
<Loqus> I was asking in #gumstix, but they are a bunch of akfkers ;)
 * GrueMaster reverts back to image testing before the level of conversation degrades any further.  :P
 * ogra_ waits for persia 
<Loqus> ...yeah, it'sa duel NIC expansion board for the Gumstix... I've moved over from Angstrom to Ubuntu for Arm.
<persia> Loqus, Are the NICs recognised, or is the kernel missing the driver?
<ogra_> tsk
<ogra_> i had a ohmy for less !
<Loqus> I don't know... in the wisdom of whoever designed this board, it doesn't have any other console interface, except the NICs. I was asking in case someone knew that i had to modify the board support driver in some way,
 * persia is tired and doesn't get the reference, so the offender is free.  Others are welcome to hint about channel guidelines if they like.
<Loqus> I *think* that one of them is requesting a DHCP address, but I'm not sure on that one...
<ogra_> heh
<persia> Loqus, Do you have a DHCP server?
<Loqus> yes
<Loqus> SSH on the address which is is given, but not connecting
<persia> If not, try setting an address in /etc/network/interfaces (the interfaces(5) manpage explains the format).
<persia> Do you have openssh-server installed?
<Loqus> setting it statically?
<Loqus> yes
<Loqus> If I pop the board of the Tobi Duo (duel NIC) and put it on a single NIC Tbi, it boots just fine
<Loqus> ...the IP is differen because of the different MAC, but aside from that no changes to the FS or kernel
<ogra_> is your power supply able to cope with the additional power needs from the board ?
<Loqus> ...I'll admit that asking here was a long shot - just in case someone knew that there was an extra module or somethign I had to include.
<Loqus> ^Yes, PSU is rated to about 20 amps :)
<hank_> I am looking for the source code to build natty Narwhal (Ubuntu 11.04) for omap4. Can someone help me to locate the source?
<persia> hank_, So, we typically distribute binary packages, and adjust them one-by-one, using something like `apt-get source ${PACKAGE}` or `bzr branch lp:ubuntu/${PACKAGE}` to get the source for a specific package.
<persia> Most of the sources for packages in the images is also available as CD images, from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/source/current/source/
<persia> But that's not usually the easiest way to sort things.
<lilstevie> who highlighted me before? client glitched out
<persia> lilstevie, I did.  I didn't get to bed, the compile broke first because it was using ccache, and then, after fixing that, because it was looking for cross-compiling stuff.
<persia> Back to you :)
<lilstevie> heh :)
<lilstevie> ok so no ccache cause you don't use it :)
<lilstevie> what cross_compile stuff though
<persia> hank_, So, what's your ultimate goal?  Would a prebuilt environment work for you?
<hank_> persia, I want to cross compile into omap4, currently, downloaded 10.10 soruce, wish to do 11.04. Does that mean I only need 11.04 kernel?
<ogra_> what exactly do you want to cross compile and why
<persia> 1) What's your host environment?  2) Once you're done cross-compiling, what do you expect to get?
<persia> hank_, And no, we don't want the details of your code, if you're working on a secret project: just a general idea so we can give the best advice for your needs.
<hank_> ogra_, and persia, Host is a OMAP4 on panda board, prefer to do on x-86 platform because of performance. Finally boot into pandaboard.
<persia> hank_, Are you running Ubuntu on the x86 host?  If so, which release?
<hank_> persia, I am on 10.10 release on x-86 host.
<ogra_> and what do you want to compile ? we offer binaries for all the source you can download already, do you want to change something existing or do you want to cross build some new code that isnt in ubuntu ?
<hank_> ogra_,Cross compile with my specific configuration for the embedded.
<persia> Aha.
<persia> hank_, So, we usually say "We don't do embedded", but our definition is devices with <256M and no MMU, which may not match yours.
<ogra_> given it is a panda ...
<persia> We don't actually have any facility to rebuild the entire rootfs with different configuration defaults: instead our software stack is organised into packages, each of which would need customisation and rebuild if you need to change things at that level.
<persia> We strive to have all the packages be as flexible as possible, so often you can just have a settings package that can change some or all of the defaults, but this is documented in a per-package manner, rather than the all-at-once model that one might have for e.g. LTIB
<hank_> persia, and ogra_, Omap4 manufacturer TI has sent me to chat on this channel. Does this mean I should get back to TI with my issue?
<persia> hank_, Not necessarily :)
<ogra_> i dont think av500 works for TI :)
<persia> We're happy to help get you a working rootfs for your pandaboard.
<persia> But we use a different model of development, which makes it a bit different from traditional "embedded" environments.
<persia> hank_, So, if you want to deploy something desktop-like, we'll recommend you start from the Ubuntu netbook image for 11.04.  Then use the armel cross-compiler distributed with Ubuntu 10.10 to rebuild any packages you want to change.  Install the rebuilt packages into the target, and you ought see the behaviour change.
<persia> If you want something smaller, you might start from the headless image, which is a significantly smaller base.
<hank_> Thanks, persia. As far as I am concern, I wish to start out from a set of source that has been developed to work with panda board.
<ogra_> hank_, like that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP ?
<hank_> persia, I have tried both notebook 11.04 and 10.10 pre-build images. 11.04 is more perferrable than 10.10 because I can restart from cold with 11.04.
<persia> hank_, Well, OK.  Check the manifests from the image download page, and get the source for the packages concerned, from any of the ISOs I mentioned earlier, archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/*/*/*/${PACKAGE}.dsc, or ports.ubuntu.com (same path as archive).
<persia> We don't either create or build any packages specifically for the pandaboard, but rather attempt to ensure that all the packages in Ubuntu also work with the pandaboard.
<ogra_> apart from kernel and bootloader indeed :)
<persia> So, for the pandaboard, 11.04 has much more complete porting, and seems to work more reliably.  Last I heard, TI hadn't released some of the binary drivers for it, so if you need certain functions, you may need 10.10 (someone please correct me if I'm mistaken)
<ogra_> the binary drivers are fine, the video codecs arent
<persia> Oh, heh.  Yeah, bootloader/kernel are device specific (although we consider this a bug)
<ogra_> in natty that is
<persia> ogra_, Thanks for the clarification.
<GrueMaster> The only thing I know of that doesn't work ootb on natty is BlueTooth, but there is some workaround for that which requires pulling a small program from gitorious.
<GrueMaster> And video codecs, of course.
<hank_> Thanks, persia and ogra_. I will view the desc content and try to get the source. Appreciate it.
<ogra_> come back if you have more questions :)
<persia> hank_, Good luck.  If you change your mind about rebuilding *everything*, let us know, and we'd be happy to help you with more specific goals.
<GrueMaster> Anyone have any ideas for testing ubuntu-core (beyond what I have documented at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/Core )?
 * ogra_ goes reading
<persia> GrueMaster, I've been thinking about that much of the day, and came to the conclusion it might be untestable.
<ogra_> well, that looks like a good attempt
<hank_> Thanks for the insights, persia.
<ogra_> you at least test that apt works this way
<persia> Unless I'm confused, the only packages of interest in core that aren't tested by the process of creating all the other images are mountall, ifupdown, and upstart.
<GrueMaster> We should have some tests for the core apps (not necessarily for this release, but in the future).
<persia> And these can only be tested if it's booted, which this image doesn't support.
<ogra_> well, what are the core apps ? thats all super low level
<ogra_> what do you want to test ? ls ?
<GrueMaster> I have no idea.  That is why I am asking.
<persia> GrueMaster, Also, do you think it's worth expanding the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core ?
<ogra_> i think apt is a good usecase
<persia> apt is the *key* usecase, but I can't imagine that not working if we ended up with any of the other images.
<ogra_> there are probably more than that, but wasnt the purpose of core to be exactly enough OS to be able to run apt to install additional stuff ?
<ogra_> right
<GrueMaster> I was thinking of more of a unified test.  Apt is a good one, because if it breaks here, it usually indicates a missing dependency or something.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, oh, typo ... resolf should be resolv
<GrueMaster> Kind of like with the desktop images.  If X isn't installed, the gui won't boot.
<ogra_> and i'm not sure you still need to copy it actually
<ogra_> i havent had to do that for ages in a fresh debootstrapped chroot ... though live-build might remove it
<ogra_> oh, and the bind mounting will definitely break if your host is intel
<ogra_> :)
<GrueMaster> You need it if you are behind a gateway.
<persia> I don't actually seem to have /etc/resolv.conf on any of the systems in which I have an open termina.
<ogra_> you could add a test case using qemu-static
<GrueMaster> The bind mount won't break if you follow the instructions:  To test this image on an already running armv7 system, ...
<persia> Ah, rather, it's not delivered.  Nevermind.
<GrueMaster> Someone who knows how to use qemu can add that.
<ogra_> so people can test on intel
<ogra_> its one cp more
<ogra_> and indeed having the package installed
<persia> ogra_, That pollutes the rootfs ...
<ogra_> persia, indeed it does, but it helps getting testers
<ogra_> since its not hw bound
<persia> I suppose.
<GrueMaster> Getting testers is not much of a concern if we don't have any defined tests.
<ogra_> and you get tests of qemu as a sideffect :)
<persia> Um, I suppose.
<persia> ogra_, I'm reminded: you might be interested in Debian bug #635385
<ubot2> Debian bug 635385 in qemu-user-static "qemu-user-static should upgrade static libraries in qemu-debootstrap created chroots" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/635385
<mahmoh> davidm: did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux-linaro/+bug/709245/comments/25
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 709245 in linux-ti-omap4 "panda: USB disk IO slow" [High,Confirmed]
<infinity> mahmoh: Ahh, nice.  That confirms the suspicion I had earlier today that it might be spinlock related.
<GrueMaster> Would be interesting if someone could reproduce this on a non-omap4 Coretex-A9 system.
<infinity> They can.
<infinity> In fact, every report we've had of it seems to be dual core A9s, hence the earlier suspicions about SMP spinlocks.
<GrueMaster> So, is it the SMP code, or deeper (say Cortex-A9 core).
<infinity> Well, that combined with the timing revelation.
<mahmoh> infinity: so how can we cap the spinlock easily without nosmp?
<infinity> mahmoh: We need to trace the actual bug in play here.
<GrueMaster> Isn't there a different scheduler in the kernel that we could try?
<infinity> mahmoh: This isn't something we want to work around, this needs fixing.  Broken SMP is, uhm.  Bad.
<mahmoh> infinity: so besides nosmp, there's not easy way without starting tracing?
<infinity> mahmoh: nosmp ends up making every spinlock a no-op.
<mahmoh> infinity: yeah, I',m not suggesting w-o, suggesting narrowing the problem and validating
<infinity> mahmoh: There are people at both Linaro and RedHat working on this.  Now that we're off the wrong "looks like a USB issue" track and onto a spinlock witch hunt, I suspect it'll go well.
<mahmoh> infinity: fair enough
<infinity> The SMP scheduler is actually pretty well-audited and sane code.  So, if some naive ARM commiter broke it, it should jump out at someone.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: i haven't performed the tests myself, but i have been told from several sources that it has been replicated on the Snowball and tegra2 platforms
<GrueMaster> prpplague: So I've heard.  My only question is if it is indeed kernel SMP code or possibly Cortex-A9 design flaw.  I have seen similar issues with SMP and bus timing eons ago on the P6 (circa 1996).
<prpplague> GrueMaster: indeed
<GrueMaster> Unfortunately, I don't have the means to test at that level.
<GrueMaster> And it wouldn't be the first time we have seen a hw bug expressed in code.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: i'm sending an internal TI email now
<GrueMaster> ok
<prpplague> GrueMaster: i've got some time scheduled with the hardcore smp guys tomorrow afternoon to do some debugging
<GrueMaster>  Cool.
<martyn> GrueMaster: I just walked in on the conversaton -- what's going on with SMP on Cortex A9?
<martyn> I have multiple non-OMAP systems here.  (Versatile express, tegra2, Calxeda, STMicro )
<GrueMaster> martyn: See bug 709245  Especially later comments.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709245 in linux-ti-omap4 "panda: USB disk IO slow" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709245
<martyn> AHHHhh.. we're also seeing slow IO
<martyn> in SATA
<martyn> (and other tests)
<martyn> sometimes -very- slow
<robher> I don't think nosmp affects the spinlock code itself. On x86, I believe spinlock code is patched at boot time for UP vs. SMP.
<robher> But on ARM, there is no run-time patching of spinlocks. Only virt_to_phys is patched.
<prpplague> martyn: i have a test shell script
<prpplague> martyn: you just need a usb hd to test with
<prpplague> martyn: which platform?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: interesting enough, i just did some tests on two x86 machines. the transfer rates from the usb hd increase while pinging localhost
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  That's not right.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: http://pastebin.pandaboard.org/index.php/view/52887671
<prpplague> GrueMaster: mostly on the low end size
<prpplague> GrueMaster: smp - http://pastebin.pandaboard.org/index.php/view/3241419
<GrueMaster> Did you run one of the tests from TheSeven?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: no smp - http://pastebin.pandaboard.org/index.php/view/2138338
<GrueMaster> Whoa!!  Same board?  UP vs SMP?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: based on TheSeven 's stuff
<GrueMaster> I'll try to reproduce that here once I get a spare minute.  I have a spare Core2Duo that is currently acting as a dust collector.
<TheSeven> prpplague: so these pastes are x86 data?
<TheSeven> hm, if the first one is x86 and the other two ones pandaboard it makes sense
<TheSeven> and i'd call that increase on x86 with ping a fluke... it's way smaller than the fluctuations between the repeated measurements
<martyn> prpplague : Okay, back at terminal
<TheSeven> prpplague: my shell script has a small bug btw, you need to kill the perl background tasks with SIGTERM, not SIGINT, or they won't go away
<martyn> hit me with the script
<martyn> I can try it on a VExpress
<TheSeven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657485/
<TheSeven> run that as root and pass some storage device node as the only argument
<TheSeven> sudo ./speedtest.sh /dev/sda is what I'm running on my board
<martyn> ah, I"ll have to install perl
<TheSeven> you can probably skip the perl tests
<TheSeven> the nothing vs. ping difference is the biggest one
<TheSeven> the various perl commands are somewhere in between
<GrueMaster> And the perl tests could fairly easily be converted to bash scripts (esp the while loop).
<TheSeven> i used perl to get rid of possible process invocations that could affect the threading behavior in non-obvious ways
<martyn> okay, the machines in the lab are in use for a test, I'll run the script as soon as I can get access
<davidm> mahmoh, yes saw that comment
<GrueMaster> davidm: It may possibly extend beyond arm.  More testing is being done.  See scrollback.
<davidm> GrueMaster, I'm reading the scroll back now.
<davidm> GrueMaster, in any case, it's becoming clear it's not USB, the symptoms are just easiest to see there
<GrueMaster> yes.
<TheSeven> the same thing happens to a lesser degree for SD card access on the pandaboard as well
<prpplague> TheSeven: i yanked the perl stuff from the script
<prpplague> hehe martyn quites about the time i get back to my console
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-03
<mahmoh> rsalveti: ping, hit a kernel crash on boot, have you seen it before? bug 820129
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820129 in linux-linaro "boot crash - kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ti-omap4-2.6.38/kernel/workqueue.c:1029!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820129
<GrueMaster> mahmoh: That could be due to the memory hole on the panda.  I notice that you don't have the mem= lines on your kernel cmdline.
<GrueMaster> Also, why are you filing this against linux-linaro?  The source is linux-ti-omap4.
<mahmoh> GrueMaster: it wouldn't let me choose that "package" for some reason, could you switch it for me pls?  I thought the kernel knew about that hole already and the map wasn't necessary any longer
<mahmoh> after much pain and aggravation it now worked
<lilstevie> persia, let me know when you are around
<persia> lilstevie, I'm around
<lilstevie> ok cool
<lilstevie> lets try and get this thing together :)
<persia> Right.
 * persia reviews the instructions
<lilstevie> ok, well I have the tarball decompressed
<lilstevie> but I am thinking maybe I should just clone it on to this
<lilstevie> btw, I am on the tf this time
<lilstevie> trying to avoid the cross_compile issue sneaking in
<persia> Looks like most of the cross compilation stuff comes from step 11.1
<lilstevie> heh ok
<persia> If you've merged the Ubuntu sauce (which you'll need), then you ought be able to skip step 8.1
<lilstevie> I haven't merged the ubuntu stuff
<persia> And you certainly don't want to do step 9.1
<persia> Aha!  You'll want to do that.  There's a sauce branch in the Ubuntu master kernel repo at kernel.ubuntu.com
<persia> It has stuff like aufs, etc., which we expect to have in any Ubuntu kernel.
<lilstevie> ok
<persia> *don't* run step 11.2 to build the kernel.
<lilstevie> and will it apply cleanly over any kernel
<lilstevie> and will it apply cleanly over any kernel;0
<persia> Instead, run `debuild -S -us -uc`.  Save the artifacts this produces as precious.
<lilstevie> ok
<lilstevie> -us -uc instead of -i -I
<lilstevie> ?
<persia> Once you have saved the artifacts, you can run a build with `debuild -b` which will try to build binaries *without* polluting the source.  You can recover pristine source by removing the working directory, and running `dpkg-source -x foo.dsc`.  Be aware that this will wipe your git directories: you can also recover the pristine state with git.
<lilstevie> eh I am not fussed about killing git out
<persia> `debuild -S -us -uc -i -I` works too.  In detail, '-S' says "make only a source package: don't compile",  '-uc' means "don't sign the changes file", '-us' means "don't sign the source package", '-i' means "apply the default filter to remove some files from the source package", and '-I' means "exclude the default set of files from the source package".
<lilstevie> ok cool
<persia> If you succeed at building the source, let me have the precious artifacts, and I'll submit it to my build harness (I'm using sbuild, but I'm unsure if you want to set that up), and verify it works as expected, then upload, if it has all the right binary packages.
<lilstevie> ok, well looking at the ubuntu prime git
<lilstevie> persia,  just trying to find the spot that has 2.6.36
<lilstevie> persia, I can't find 2.6.36
<persia> Grumble.
<persia> Theoretically, when moving from 2.6.35 to 2.6.38, one ought import the VCS history, including tags.
<persia> And that would have been from the maverick->natty switch.
<lilstevie> hm
<persia> Maybe someone in #ubuntu-kernel would know?  If not, try importing the sauce from 2.6.38: much of it is out-of-tree modules, and may well build anyway.
<lilstevie> what is it that is wanted anyway?'
<lilstevie> aufs
<rOxx> Hello, i have problems with my cross compiled kernel for my beagleboard xm (rev.A). i have downloaded the 2.6.39 kernel on my desktop pc, make the uImage and the modules, copy the 2.6.39 Image folder back to my beagle and make install_modules, after that sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.39 -c , but when i want to boot the beagle with my new kernel, i get errors modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.39/modules.dep: No such fil
<persia> lilstevie, I don't know the complete set of what is needed: whatever makes the enforcer not complain.  At least aufs.
<lilstevie> aufs isn't on the enforcer list
<lilstevie> the only 2 things that fail are security_smack and security_yama
<persia> Hrm.  *some* sort of union file system ought be in the enforce list.  Otherwise it's hard to make live images, etc.
<persia> We also use union filesystems for some developer operations (like speeding test-building, etc.)
<lilstevie> hm
<siji> persia, are you free?
<lilstevie> persia: well I have in the workplace development in a few hours so I will have to look at this later, but as a minimum I will patch in aufs and yama and smack
<ogra_> ugh, why ?!?
<ogra_> aufs is a super intrusive bit, is there anything you need it for ?
<lilstevie> ogra_: just <persia> lilstevie, I don't know the complete set of what is needed: whatever makes the enforcer not complain.  At least aufs.
<ogra_> i never used aufs anywhere in my kernels
<lilstevie> ogra_: the only things enforcer complain about is security_yama and security_smack
<ogra_> and never had an "enforcer" (whatever that is) complain
<ogra_> never heard of that
<ogra_> whats that "engforcer"  thing ?
<lilstevie> ogra_: it is part of the mechanism that parses the config
<ogra_> then its wrong
<ogra_> aufs is non standard crap you shouldnt be enforced to have to add to your kernel to have a package
<lilstevie> it takes debian.linaro/config/enforce and makes sure they are enabled in kernel config
<ogra_> linaro ?
<lilstevie> well I don't have any aufs stuff
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> fix the file then
<lilstevie> and neither does the enforce
<ogra_> its nonsense to enforce it
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> what about security_yama and security_smack
<ogra_> no idea, your kernel doesnt have it ?
<lilstevie> not at all
<ogra_> well, for that ask in #ubuntu-kernel or the security team, i'm not sure if oneiric has userspace using it
<lilstevie> I have selinux and apparmor enabled in kernel config though
<ogra_> if not, i would ignore it too
<ogra_> right, thats a typical ubuntu default
<lilstevie> and apparmor is set default
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> with selinux being off
<lilstevie> yep
<lilstevie> is there anything else that I may have missed that is handy to havee?
<lilstevie> have*
<ogra_> well, what i usually do is to have two terminals open with the omap4 config and the new config i want to write and compare them
<lilstevie> heh
<mahmoh> why is my board rebooting?! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657985/
<mahmoh> ignore the first seven lines
<hallyn> zul: what was the kernel we ran on the tegras?
<hallyn> zul: you can run 'lxc-checkconfig' to get the full list
<zul> i dont think its tegra
<hallyn> (ignore 'namespace cgroup' not being there, we don't want it)
<zul> hallyn: when i tried to mount cgroups invalid fs
<hallyn> well whatever, but it ws arm and lxc was working :)
<hallyn> so who's in charge of omap4 kernel?
<hallyn> (!! config)
<zul> hallyn: oh wait i can mount it nm...
<hallyn> zul: so does lxc-checkconfig show any errors?
<zul> havent gotten that far but this is with libvirt
<zul> although this line in the /etc/fstab throws errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657992/
<hallyn> zul: is this oneiric?
<hallyn> i'd just install cgroup-bin at this point...
<zul> hallyn: yep
<hallyn> zul: oh, well what does cat /proc/cgroups show?
<zul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657993/
<hallyn> zul: no freezer or blkio
<zul> yeah just figured that out
<hallyn> blkio is not bad, but freezer really should be enabled
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> prpplague: pong
<prpplague> GrueMaster: getting closer, looks like it may be related to some frequency scaling
<GrueMaster> interesting.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: on a L27 .35 kernel with the governor set to performance, the problem goes away
<GrueMaster> Very interesting.
<GrueMaster> I'll see if I can check it out on our latest images with the 3.0 kernel.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: do you have full governor support in your 3.0 ubuntu kernel?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, our governor should default to preformance on boot, there is the /etc/init.d/ondemand script that sets it after booting, just comment the command in there
<ogra_> that way it should just  stay on performance
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  No scaling_governor on 3.0 kernel.
<GrueMaster> I have no way of knowing what the current setting is, or how to change it.  There is no /sys/device/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/*
<GrueMaster> And I am not seeing anything in the kernel config to indicate either way.
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle/current_governor_ro
<GrueMaster> menu
<[7]> GrueMaster: it's "menu" on my 2.6.38-1208 kernel as well
<[7]> whatever that means...
<ogra_> menu ??
<ogra_> weird
<GrueMaster> Yea for outdated kernel docs.
<[7]> theseven@panda:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle/current_governor_ro
<[7]> menu
<[7]> theseven@panda:~$ uname -a
<[7]> Linux panda 2.6.38-1208-omap4 #11-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 15 16:34:35 UTC 2011 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<GrueMaster> http://forum.soft32.com/linux/RFC-PATCH-add-menu-cpuidle-governor-ftopict341954.html
<GrueMaster> From 2007.
<GrueMaster> And nothing in linux-docs.
<ogra_> fun
<GrueMaster> I'm placing bets that this will end up being the cause of our grief.
<GrueMaster> I don't even know where to look for the different driver states.  Currently, /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle/current_driver is reporting none.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq # cat scaling_governor
<ogra_> i bet amitk could tell you, but i also guess its beer o clock in cambridge now
<ogra_> prpplague, cpuidle ... :)
<ogra_> seems the menu governor belongs to it
<prpplague> yea
<prpplague> so the only built that doesn't seem affected is the latest 2.6.35 for L27
<GrueMaster> prpplague: That path doesn't exist in the 3.0 kernel.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: right, i was testing a 2.6.39 kernel
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ti kernel
<FxIII> hi all
<FxIII> what means if boot there is no terminal output after the message now booting kernel?
<FxIII> I have a beagleboard xm rev C
<FxIII> Uncropressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<FxIII> then notthing
<[7]> FxIII: which bootargs?
<FxIII> [7]: how can I check?
<[7]> shoul be printed somewhere above in the uboot output
<MrCurious_> any luck prpplague?
<[7]> or see the boot.scr file
<prpplague> MrCurious: appears to be related to the governors
<MrCurious_> did i miss hear that one could set to max perf and make it go away as a short cut?
<prpplague> MrCurious: on some versions of the kernel
<FxIII> bootargs
<MrCurious_> i think this bugs hours are numbered... :)
 * [7] hopes that as well :)
<[7]> it's kind of a shame that nobody caught that earlier, would have improved the board's speed a lot
<FxIII> ro elevator=noop vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-19@60 mpurate=500 root=UUID=2202437....3453 fixrtc quiet splash
<[7]> remove "quiet splash", add "console=/dev/ttyO2,11500n8"
<[7]> assuming it's the 3rd UART on the XM as well
<FxIII> this is a binary file...
<[7]> you'd need to edit it in /boot/boot.script and re-run flash-kernel
<FxIII> [7]: i did run a precompiled image...
<FxIII> my I use my serial connection to do boot?
<[7]> yes, you can edit the bootargs in uboot
<FxIII> mmm how?
<[7]> just cancel automatic boot and copy and paste the non-binary contents of the fixed boot.scr there
<FxIII> i have my omap3 beagleboard.rog # prompt
<FxIII> ok ok
<ogra_> FxIII, which iamge did you use ?
<ogra_> the netbook image *needs* a display, there is no way around it
<ogra_> if you want to use a serial enabled image use the headless image
<FxIII> ogra_: i need to have the video output
<ogra_> (and no, you cant just change boot.scr on a netbook image it would leave you with a completely misconfigured system)
<FxIII> i followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook
<FxIII> including the last part
<[7]> you can enable video on the headless image as well
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> you just cant use a netbook one without video
<FxIII> ok where I can find it?
<ogra_> hedaless ?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<GrueMaster> FxIII: Reading the backscroll, you are looking for some kernel output on the netbook image beyond booting the kernel?
<ogra_> hmm, that wikipage got uglified
<ogra_> since when doe we have that weird header ?
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Since last week wneh we all revised the wiki.  DO NOT CHANGE.
<ogra_> it looks really ugly, i wonder if it could be re-arranged to better fit the theme
<GrueMaster> It is the same as the desktop (actually copied from there).
<ogra_> really ?
<FxIII> i did not understant one thing, why i cant boot this image? using a monitor i mean
 * ogra_ cant imagine the design team doesnt scream and shout :)
<martyn> It's uuuuuugly
<martyn> *bleaugh*
<GrueMaster> ogra_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam
<martyn> Oh well :)
<GrueMaster> FxIII: Ok, back to stuff that matters...
<ogra_> GrueMaster, yeah, they only  have three items that roughly have the same width
<GrueMaster> You have the netbook image for natty.  Did you follow the update for the beagleXM Rev B & C?
<ogra_> it looks less weird (still hurts my eye though)
<[7]> FxIII: so what's your root problem?
<martyn> re
<[7]> just a blank screen?
<GrueMaster> ogra_: you want pain and suffering, go look at my workitem list, pick a few items, and start researching how to implement them.
<FxIII> black screen on video and no activity on the serial console
<ogra_> GrueMaster, after i have sorted mine i will do that
<GrueMaster> You won't have anything on the serial console past booting the kernel.
<GrueMaster> But you need to update the bootloader & u-boot to have video.
<FxIII> GrueMaster: what update means?
<GrueMaster> Follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook#Update_for_BeagleXM_Rev_B_.26_Rev_C
<FxIII> dont that image use some video output on dvi?
<GrueMaster> You have to patch the SD image prior to booting it.  Otherwise you get nothing.
<FxIII> i did that
<FxIII> no results
<FxIII> no video output for  long time
<FxIII> over ten minutes
<GrueMaster> When you copied the new uImage to the boot partition, did you overwrite the existing one?
<GrueMaster> Same with the vmlinuz?
<FxIII> yep
<FxIII> my sd was a fat
<FxIII> after dd i got two partitions
<GrueMaster> Yes, that is correct.
<FxIII> i mount the first one and copied uimage
<FxIII> the same for  the second
<FxIII> on the boot directory
<FxIII> the umount both
<GrueMaster> After DD, you should have untared the updated kernel and copied uImage to partition 1 and vmlinuz to partition 2.
<GrueMaster> yes.
<GrueMaster> (bear with me, irc delays).
<FxIII> no problem
<GrueMaster> Make sure you run "sync" after copying and before unmounting.
<FxIII> wtf
<FxIII> i dont remember...
<FxIII> ok i can try to redo...
<FxIII> but umount does not write the pending write?
<FxIII> anyway i will do it
<GrueMaster> It does, but on some systems/SD readers it can be slow.  I have to make sure the led stops blinking before removing my card.
<FxIII_> sorry i fall
<FxIII_> GrueMaster: i does not changes
<FxIII_> no output on hdmi no activity on serial
<GrueMaster> Try the headless image.  It at least spits out more on the serial console.
<GrueMaster> I wonder if you have a board with further undocumented changes that aren't in Natty.
<janimo> wow, our preinstalled images grew quite a lot. I just noticed it
<GrueMaster> janimo: which ones?  Desktop is about the same.  Server on the otherhand now has the preinstalled pool.
<janimo> GrueMaster, desktop. natty used to be smaller IIRC
<GrueMaster> libreoffice is the main difference.
<GrueMaster> But the images are still smaller than x86.
<GrueMaster> launchpad is being painfully slow.
<janimo> jani
<janimo> hmm bad screen
 * janimo is confused by monitor being wired to panda but keyboard to workstation
 * [7] knows that feeling rather well :)
<[7]> two keyboards on one desk are really awful
<GrueMaster> I use a usb switch for the keyboard and an HDMI switch for the monitor.
 * [7] does something similar, but his monitor just has two inputs
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-04
<MrCurious> prpplague: is there a command to lock it into high speed to get around the problem, or is the re a fix downloadable yet? :D
<prpplague> MrCurious: not yet, but we are closer
<MrCurious> awesome. thank you very much for working on this bug. it will help my project tremendously
<MrCurious> a friend is trying to convince me to use a $50 used power wheels kids car for my first robot
<lilstevie> ok, well persia I am working on another quick fix before repackaging again
<lilstevie> when is the deadline?
<lilstevie> persia: the enforcer is now 100%
<siji> Hi All
<siji> in my ubuntu arm natty build for beagleboard ,how to enable sound automaticaly even after rebooting
<siji> Now i have to configure it in each boot process using alsamixergui
<rOxx> Hello, i want to built a initrd file from the kernel source folder on my desktop pc for the beagleboard xm via cross compiling. can someone help me?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-05
<cmboyd> Hi everyone!  Has anybody had any luck compiling for hard-float on oneiric?
<chihchun> is there any document regarding to how to build/generate the oneiric preinstall image?
<ericb2> hello
<ericb2> building on 11-04 , what is the -mfloat-abi flag for gcc-4.5 ?  hardfp or softfp ?
<ericb2> I forgot : I'm building on a Pandaboard
<kki313> hey, I'm looking for an official ARM-Repository for Ubuntu 10.04, is there any? I'm on Hercules ecafé with Freescale i.MX515	
<ogra_> kki313, arm packages are on ports.ubuntu.com
<kki313> ogra_ thanks!
<siji> persia, you there?
<ogra_> ndec, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/709245
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 709245 in linux-ti-omap4 "panda: USB disk IO slow" [High,Confirmed]
<ndec> ogra_: about the IO bug, you told me it was affecting SD too, but that's not what I understand from the bug report. are u sure?
<ogra_> have you looked at the measurements ?
<ogra_> (and at the linked duplicate bug)
 * ndec looking again
<ndec> ogra_: ok. i see it. 'to a lesser extent' though ;-)
<[7]> ndec: and I'm not sure if it's the same cause
<ndec> ok
<[7]> the ping doesn't seem to affect SD much, but the speed vs. block size graph shows similar weirdnesses like USB, just not as huge
<[7]> that might possibly be some odd behavior of the card though, wouldn't be the first time :)
<ndec> is someone looking at the problem related to SMP?
<[7]> ndec: I just performed my tests with SD instead of usb, and pinging brought it from 8.8 to 8.9MB/s
<[7]> the same test shows USB accesses skyrocket from 3 to 20 MB/s
<ndec> that's not the same definition of improvements ;-)
<[7]> I haven't done nosmp tests for SD, but for USB nosmp will make it behave as if I would be pinging it
<GrueMaster> [7]: I'm running comparative tests now.
<GrueMaster> Give me ~10 minutes.
<davidm> GrueMaster, would be interesting to try different schedulers and see what impact that has
<davidm> with USB Storage that is
<GrueMaster> If I can find a kernel guy that can give me a few respun kernels, sure.
<davidm> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-io-scheduler-for-harddisk/
<davidm> no need for a new kernel can change on the fly
<[7]> davidm: for my tests it was "noop"
<[7]> testing cfq now
<[7]> heh, with cfq not even pinging will help
<[7]> or at least help a lot less
<[7]> *facepalm*
<[7]> ignore my last messages, was using my tool in the wrong way
<davidm> Should record results in bug when you are sure you did the test correctly
 * [7] will do
<[7]> wtf. after playing around with these schedulers a bit the problem just disappeared
<[7]> i'll reboot and retry
<[7]> davidm: uploaded the logs to the bug report
<[7]> the results aren't really conclusive to me
<[7]> especially the perl -e "while (1) { }" test seems to behave somewhat randomly
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-06
<electroglue> hello does the pandaboard have hardware crypto?
<electroglue> I a rebuilding a ubuntu kernel and I'd like to use it if it's available. I see it's not enabled
#ubuntu-arm 2011-08-07
<lilstevie> persia, ogra_ you guys about?
<lilstevie> back in a bit
<fisuk> eh...i wonder why when i start x server the palette seems to be inverted... atleast for the cursor and xterm texts...
<fisuk> switching to a text console and back seems to help tho
<fisuk> also.. no fonts on any of the apps.. i guess i'm missing something
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-30
<trelane> I'm annihilating SD cards, any suggestions for something more durable? (using a beaglebone)
<scientes> trelane, what type of warning do you get before they go?
<trelane> scientes, none that I've been able to capture before the failure, but lots of error reading, drive seek, etc from the kernel afterwards
<scientes> eek, i should make some backups
<trelane> [   17.989135] end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 984986
<trelane> [   20.791503] mmcblk0: error -110 transferring data, sector 984987, nr 29, cmd response 0x900, card status 0x0
<trelane> starting to think that SD is the achilles heel
<scientes> well eSATA is obviously the way to go
<scientes> usb is both slow, and doesn't support power spinning down
<heathkid> scientes: how do we interface with eSATA???
<scientes> I don't think the beaglebone has esata
<scientes> but some arm devices do
<trelane> scientes, not many I've seen, yet, but they are coming
<heathkid> such as?
<scientes> they have been around for quite a while
<scientes> there was even a sheevaplug that had esata years ago
 * scientes doesn't have esata
<trelane> scientes, IIRC though that wasn't native esata but a USB adapter
<trelane> which is what I'm considering now
<scientes> and the 2nd revision of the original sheeaplug can be retrofitted, but i have 1st revision
<scientes> yes usb hard drive works
<scientes> its just hot cause it never spinns down
<scientes> the other option is ntp
<heathkid> solid state drives???
<scientes> putting solid state drive on usb is a sin
<heathkid> true... but will it work?
<trelane> scientes, I don't need the performance, I need the reliability
<trelane> heathkid, of course, it's just slower
<heathkid> and stop killing DS cards?
<heathkid> SD
<scientes> hard drives are more reliable than ssd in my experience
<scientes> as long as you arn't dropping them
 * heathkid thinks maybe he wants to drop them...
 * trelane mumbles something about the cloud and goes to find an umbrella
 * heathkid ponders... maybe only a few hundred G's though...
<trelane> heathkid, screw it, we've got a pallet and an incline drop table, and duct tape
<trelane> stick the hard drive between several of those and pull the red handle
<trelane> or we could just skip that and use... the bat
<heathkid> I can do a 600G 1/2 sine pulse drop
<heathkid> I just want something that works and doesn't wear out after a few days
<trelane> that should reliably kill just about any hard drive
<heathkid> not SSD
<trelane> depends on construction
<heathkid> they should construct them better then
<heathkid> I'd settle for 100G's
<heathkid> *any* set-top box will survive 70G without even a glitch in the signal...
<trelane> regardless I need something that can handle high read/write cycles better than SD
<scientes> honestly trelane hard drives are the best way to get reliable space
<scientes> with ssd you never have enough space
<heathkid> very trure
<heathkid> ture
<heathkid> bah
<heathkid> how about "true"
<trelane> scientes, actually my problem isn't space, I barely use _ANY_ but I write to the same file once a minute (rrdtool)
<trelane> and in about a week, it shits the bed
<scientes> trelane, why dont you just do it in memory then?
<scientes> thats what almost all embeded machines do
<trelane> I've thought about a ram disk, my concern there is preserving data
<scientes> hard drives and ram are the only store that can handle that type of stuff
<trelane> not to be overly dramatic but if data's lost, the ramifications for this system is people starve
<scientes> trelane, you could save it every few hours
<scientes> well then use a hard drive
<scientes> or multiple hard drives
<trelane> that's kind of what I'm thinking
<trelane> cloud :/
<scientes> ssds can do it too, as long as there is plenty of free space, cause they just move the writes around
<scientes> but hard drives really are the best at writing
<scientes> and if you are moving every minute you don't need power saving
<trelane> right, and I'm using ~400KB with the database
<trelane> solar :)
<scientes> ohhhh
<scientes> then hard drive might not be best
<trelane> system will be deployed to the third world, attached to, err, miscellanious agricultural systems whihc produce food
<scientes> you really should be using networked ram disk then
<trelane> yeah ram disk is sounding more and more like the solution
<trelane> starting to look at my pandaboard es too instead
<scientes> if you have a battery and solar ram isn't that bad
<scientes> if you were really fancy, you would store it to a known place in ram
<scientes> and then when it started up it could actuall use the last runs
<scientes> so it could crash (use watchdog device) and recover
<scientes> without ever hitting a disk
<trelane> that's an interesting idea, since it should never lose power
<scientes> you could even back it three times in ram
<scientes> or rather, with parity bits
 * scientes is not sure the kernel has anything that would allow implamenting that feature
<scientes> ---well-known memory locations that is
<daurnimator> so I've got ubuntu running on my beagleboard... how do I speed up the gfx?
<janimo> marvin24, I see you have a new branch. Please let me know when you want the ubuntu package updated and which branch should it be rebased on
<marvin24> janimo: this is for android
<marvin24> so just ignore it
<janimo> ah, so you are testing andorid as well?
<marvin24> not me, but others seem to be interesed
<marvin24> but I hate to do the double work
<marvin24> GNU/Linux should use l4t-r15-ac100 (which is a bit behind of the android branch, thanks nivida!)
<janimo> marvin24, did you get some confirmation from nvidia that they indeed are behind and need to port fixes to the L4T branch too?
<janimo> anyway should I upgrade to your latest l4t branch now?
<marvin24> janimo: the branch is taged as "rc" so I guess they plan an update
<marvin24> janimo: yes, you can do a new package if you like
<marvin24> unfortunately, the console problem is still present
<ogra_> marvin24, did you test with the binary driver ? does it run any better ?
<marvin24> ogra_: what do you mean by "better"?
<janimo> console problem meaning you need to pass console=tty1 on the command line? That is ok as long as not a regression from existing 3.1
<marvin24> it doesn't crash
<ogra_> marvin24, "at all"
<janimo> nice  I see you fixes the logo moving problem on boot
<marvin24> janimo: yes
<ogra_> ah, thats an improvement
<marvin24> well, I didn't tested it much
<marvin24> that is what users are for ;-)
<ogra_> well, if you get a mousepointer thats more than i got with what we have in the archive
<janimo> marvin24, regarding the zram/zcache stuff
<janimo> that seems dropped from the latest branch
<ogra_> i agree, the rest is for users :)
<marvin24> janimo: mmh?
<marvin24> you man zcache updates?
<janimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119216/
<ogra_> janimo, the code or the option ?
<janimo> this is what I get as config delta
<janimo> maybe I need to resync with defconfig, I know I did that last time
<ogra_> bah, crap
<marvin24> janimo: it should be autoenabled
<marvin24> at least I didn't removed it
 * janimo checks.
<marvin24> paz00_defconfig has it
<janimo> maybe the disappearance of xvmalloc pulled out those that depended on it
<ogra_> NCommander, where do i find a wiki doc for booting highbank images in qemu ? i'm searching my butt off but seem to not be able to find anything
<infinity> ogra_: Won't work anyway.
<ogra_> oh?
<marvin24> janimo: paz00_defconfig is created by "make savedefconfig", so the option should be still needed
<ogra_> i thought it was the new hotness
<janimo> marvin24, ok, resyncing with defconfig now
<marvin24> janimo: thanks
<infinity> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030600 needs fixing first.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1030600 in linux "please build/install highbank dtb file" [Medium,In progress]
<ogra_> egh, ok
<janimo> ah I see why last time we got failurie to boot from VFAT, merging defconfig has the NLS bits modular
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ reads https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install
<ogra_> "Booting into the Installed System
<ogra_> Your system should now boot into the installed system. "
<ogra_> thats a very useful paragraph
<lilstevie> ogra_, that sounds like an instruction that cannot be missed
<ogra_> infinity, hmm, the SUBARCH hardcoding seems to really get in our way in debian-cd now
<ogra_> i wonder if its actually in the environment and we could just drop  it
 * ogra_ cant rember why we put it there first place
<infinity> We hardcode SUBARCH?
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, in post-boot?
<infinity> ogra_: Looks like just some unfortunate cargo-culting, that should definitely be fixable.
<infinity> (Or in boot, rather, whatever)
<ogra_> yeah, if i'm in the office i'll drop it and throw out some testbuilds
 * ogra_ doesnt want to do that from unstable hotel network
<ogra_> worst case we need to drop the symlinks and actually use a script per subarch but i'd rather not
<infinity> ogra_: I'm not sure it's in the environment, but that could perhaps be fixed.
<infinity> ogra_: Check tools/boot/sarge/boot-m68k, which tries to guess subarch based on the kernel in play.  We could do something like that, perhaps.
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> well, lets first tryif we have the var set, i think lool added it back then because of some discrepancy between live and d-i builds
<infinity> ogra_: But breaking the symlinks wouldn't be world-ending either.  Just means we have to remember to keep all the derivatives in sync.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, i would like to unify it to one script (or a functions file we source at the top of the scripts) actually
<infinity> build.sh:        export SUBARCH="${FULLARCH#*+}"
<ogra_> instead of having a per subarch wood made of symlinks
<infinity> It *should* be in the environment.
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> s/wood/forest/ :)
<janimo> ogra_, do you use bluetooth headsets with the ac100?
<ogra_> janimo, not atm, but yeah, i did a lot in the past
<ogra_> it can get a little choppy under load with a usb BT dongle
<ogra_> not sure how well it works with builtin BT
<janimo> did you not try the built-in?
<janimo> marvin24, your newest branch boots here, does not seem worse than what I had before. Still needs going to a VT and back to X after a screen blank
<ogra_> i only got a device that has BT as my last one
<ogra_> all others i always had had no BT
<janimo> ok. Could it depend on the headset too?
<janimo> I wonder if using BT headset with the ac100 is worth it
<ogra_> probably, but i doubt it
<ogra_> i havent gotten mumble to work reliably with it ... gets to choppy due to load ... if yuo just want to play back music it should be fine though
<ogra_> but i think duplex is hard for it
<janimo> heh, I have issues with mumble even on the wired headsets quite often
<ogra_> heh
<janimo> ikepanhc, still awake? :)
<ikepanhc> janimo: yes, anything?
<janimo> ikepanhc, nope, I just assumed you went to sleep a while ago :)
<ikepanhc> janimo: just back to home, lay on the bed with laptop
<ikepanhc> janimo: do you remember how to send request to promote to proposed?
<ikepanhc> janimo: the build is done and it looks good
<janimo> ikepanhc, from PPA?
<ikepanhc> janimo: yes
<janimo> I used a script and did not need intervention from others, it needs upload permissions though.
<janimo> Let's see if your upload rights are enough
<janimo> just a moment
<ikepanhc> janimo: though the status not changed yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-armadaxp/+bug/1030308
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1030308 in linux-armadaxp "linux-armadaxp: 3.2.0-1606.9 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<janimo> ikepanhc, can you bzr branch this?  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-archive-tools/
<ikepanhc> janimo: I have that already
<janimo> then copy-proposed-kernel.py precise linux-armadaxp
<janimo> that is a script inside that repo
<janimo> that is what I used and worked fine
<ikepanhc> janimo: thanks, that's what I need
<infinity> ikepanhc: Your "prepare package" is still In Progress.
<infinity> janimo: Drop the .py, those symlinks will go away eventually.
<ikepanhc> infinity: yes, but the build is done
<infinity> Anyhow, I can go the copy.  I'll need to accept it and fix overrides anyway.
<ogra_> hmpf, so omap already fell over after dropping SUBARCH=
<janimo> infinity, did not look close enough to realize it was a symlink :)
<ikepanhc> infinity: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3690595
 * ogra_ waits for omap4 to get some logs
<janimo> marvin24, so you say you have no issues with X not being able to restore from screen blanking unless going via a VT?
<janimo> tegra_pwm tegra_pwm.o: pwm_disable called on disabled PWM
<infinity> ikepanhc: If you set 'prepare package' to "Fix Released", the bot will take care of the rest, I believe.
<infinity> ikepanhc: (The rest, as in setting the next task, not doing the upload)
<janimo> marvin24,  ^is the only thing in dmesg that may be related
<ikepanhc> infinity: I thought bot shall change the status
<marvin24> janimo: the console blank is "fixed" by installing the nvifia drivers
<marvin24> ^ never seen this message before
<infinity> ikepanhc: It might.  You'd have to ask Brad.  It certainly doesn't update statuses on the tasks I do.
<janimo> marvin24, rebooting with nvidia-tegra installed now. I wanted to try it out without first, to get the basics tested
<ikepanhc> infinity: how about give it few hours. and see how it goes?
<infinity> ikepanhc: Or, I could just ask Brad. :P
<ikepanhc> not necessary, I love to wait and see
<janimo> ikepanhc, the bot usually changed the statuses in a few hours, IIRC, probably does not check every 15 minutes
<ogra_> bah, crap, actually deploying my fix on nusakan would probably have helped
<janimo> ogra_, I too see the fuse: module is already loaded error
<janimo> even though fuse is not listed by lsmod
<janimo> on the ac100
<ogra_> do we have it builtin ?
<janimo> infinity any idea what can cause such confusion?
<janimo> ogra_, no, it is module
<janimo> it is in /lib/modules
<janimo> and according to config
<janimo> I get fuse:module is already loaded in dmesg every time I try to modprobe it
<janimo> and Error inserting fuse as modprobe output on the console
<janimo> other modules insert fine
<janimo> marvin24, with the new kernel and the nvidia drivers launching gnome-terminal kills X and sends me to lightdm
<janimo> marvin24, what userland are you testing with usually?
<ogra_> infinity, btw, i found a very elegant solution to the boot.scr stuff in flash-kernel ... i'll just compoletely drop boot.scr ;)
<infinity> ogra_: ?
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, in favor of uENV.txt or something?
<ogra_> infinity, we planned to move to uEnv.tx anyway ...
<ogra_> yeah !
<ogra_> and the baeuty of it is that you can split it into uEnv and preEnv.txt files
<ogra_> uEnv will carry all generic bits, preEnv will get the cdmline
<ogra_> so preEnv can be created by f-k-i and contain root= ... (and reside in /etc/flash-kernel for user convenience
<ogra_> )
 * ogra_ goes for a smoke
<marvin24> janimo: unity-2d
<marvin24> did you got these errors also with the older build?
<janimo> marvin24, same here, unity-2d
<janimo> marvin24, I need to check. It looks like I did not have the tegra drivers installed in a while
<marvin24> mmh, I often use the terminal
<marvin24> janimo: check with e.g. es2_info
<janimo> marvin24, that was the plan, that's why I installed the nvidia drivers, to test some gles
<marvin24> janimo: some other user on #ac100 also reported crashes  (but on wheezy)
<janimo> but got derailed when it crashed X
<janimo> marvin24, you're on 12.04?
<janimo> this is quantal
<marvin24> yes
<marvin24> I still wait until it becomes "stable" ...
<janimo> marvin24, weird, I get an X crash when starting xterm and as soon as I get into a sudo shell
<janimo> bizarre
 * janimo wonders if some device nodes related to nvidia drivers suddenly behave differently when an admin user does something to them indirectly
<marvin24> janimo: also crashes with a user xterm?
<janimo> no, just as soon as I sudo in that
<janimo> reproducibly
<marvin24> great
<marvin24> I'll test this out when I'm back home
 * janimo keeps dreaming of the world where working in the software industry will not involve any hardware at all
 * janimo unfairly blames hw for majority of software bugs too
<marvin24> the problem here is more non-open-source software
<marvin24> than hw
<janimo> indeed, closed source. We do not even know for sure if nvidia did not put some _broken hardware_ inside those binaries!!
<marvin24> you may try to shake the driver a bit
<marvin24> maybe some loose skews will fall out
<marvin24> *screws
<marvin24> which you can send back to NV
<janimo> the driver may get shaken indeed as part of me throwing the ac100 out the window :)
<janimo> some nice first world problems we've got here
<marvin24> janimo: what Xorg version does quantal use
<marvin24> ?
<marvin24> 1.12.3 ?
<marvin24> precise seems to use 1.11.3 (abi 11)
<marvin24> if wheezy also used 1.12.3, then I guess this is a driver (abi 12) problem
<janimo> this is abi 12 indeed
<janimo> marvin24, I narrowsed down the crash to running .bashrc from the sudo shell
<janimo> within that setting the PS1 prompt using ANSI escape sequences
<marvin24> wow, even more bizarre
<janimo> no idea why that would crash x though
<janimo> I do not yet have a minimal sequence that crashes
<marvin24> if you change the prompt?
<janimo> yes, that line in .bashrc causes the crash
<ogra_> did you disable CONFIG_USERPACE_UTF8_SUPPORT ?
<ogra_> :P
<janimo> ogra_, heh. I actually need to pastebin the config changes for review
<janimo> ogra_, marvin24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119676/
<janimo> all changes due to sync with defconfig, nothing explicitly changed by me
<ogra_> does TEGRA_OTG actually work ?
<janimo> ogra_, no idea
 * ogra_ thought it didnt
<ogra_> wow, what disabled USB_MASS_STORAGE in the past ?
<marvin24> well, "theoreticly it should" (C)
<janimo> ogra_, snafus probably
<ogra_> or is that diff against a local config ?
<marvin24> is frontswap efficivily enabled?
 * ogra_ hopes not
<marvin24> I'm still experimenting with otg
<marvin24> it does something, but not right yet
<marvin24> (or I fail to do it right)
<ogra_> well, it shouldnt do any harm to have it on at least
<ogra_> even if its not fully working
<marvin24> well, it crashes kernel when used together with uboot
<marvin24> but that's a different "Baustelle"
<janimo> ogra_, can flash-kernel be forced to flash an older kernel
<janimo> I downgrade with dpkg -i on ac100 but it did not run flash-kernel
<ogra_> yes, it takes the desired kernel version as option
<ogra_> (the zz-flash-kernel script in /etc/kernel.d should have actually done that on your package install
<ogra_> )
<[XeN]> I'm looking for the ubuntu version that runs on the exynos 4212 SoC but can't find it. Can anyone help?
<rsalveti> [XeN]: give the linaro leb a try for origen on your board
<rsalveti> at linaro we have the samsung landing team maintaining the kernel for it
<[XeN]> what is the linaro leb?
<[XeN]> I'm talking about the ODROID-X. Ubuntu already runs on the board but I can't find the image. Only OMAP, iMX etc.
<hrw> [XeN]: that's why rsalveti suggests Linaro images for Origen
<[XeN]> what's origen?
<rsalveti> origen is the developer board based on 4410
<rsalveti> it's not the same one, but I believe the kernel should probably be quite compatible with
<rsalveti> at linaro we have what we call as leb, based on both ubuntu and android
<rsalveti> supporting the boards we have available
<rsalveti> and regarding samsung, origen is the one used
<hrw> rsalveti: 4210 is on origen
<[XeN]> ok. got it
<rsalveti> sorry, 4210
<[XeN]> so the odroid is 4412 quad core. should be compatible
<[XeN]> the thing I'm looking for is the gfx drivers and kernel sources. the odroid people will release the kernel src too. but only for 3.0.15.
<[XeN]> for the gfx I found an open one but in alpha state
<[XeN]> I just thought there is a ubuntu image for the platform where I can grab these stuff from.
<infinity> [XeN]: There's no Ubuntu image for it, no.
<[XeN]> would be interesting what the guys at hardkernel use to show the boards capabilities.
<ogra_> bug 1028905
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028905 in cdrom-detect "cdrom-detect in quantal omap4 hangs trying to look for install media on an extended partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028905
#ubuntu-arm 2012-07-31
<NCommander> ogra_: I don't think anyone has tried using the highbank QEMU; I personally haven't
<janimo> marvin24, when porting to the latest android branch usb changes you also changed some timing constants. Are those bugfixes? Where do you get those numbers from?
<marvin24> janimo: just guessed
<marvin24> I saw no differences with different timings
<janimo> :)
<marvin24> they are copied from ventana
<marvin24> in fact, I think this depends on the board layout
<janimo> any luck yesterday with the crashers or do you think it's only an ABI 12 issue?
<marvin24> but I failed to get all the numbers from the original source
<marvin24> janimo: do crash here
<marvin24> *no
<marvin24> could also be the xserver itself
<janimo> ok, could be a quantal thing then
<marvin24> yes
<marvin24> or driver
<marvin24> I think some user made a backtrace
<marvin24> but only showed me the function where it crashed
<marvin24> some *composite in tegra_drv.so
<janimo> sigh. Well I may reproduce it and then forward to nvidia/tegra
<janimo> not sure how their bugreporting works
<marvin24> forums are still down
<marvin24> but I doubt they will test quantal
<marvin24> I think 11.04 is their reference
<marvin24> I wonder how they test the different abi's
<janimo> maybe they just rebuild against new X but not necessarily test
<janimo> I'll reinstall precise and see if that indeed fixes things
<marvin24> janimo: maybe it would be better to try abi on quantal
<marvin24> err, abi 11 on quantal
<marvin24> e.g. rebuild precise xserver on quantal
<janrinze> anyone here know about L4T by nVidia?
<janrinze> is it possible to use that on the tf700?
<lilstevie> janrinze, barely out of the box
<janrinze> lilstevie: i am considering buying the tf700t but i want to be sure i can run Ubuntu like i do on the tf101
<janrinze> specially since it costs quite a bit of money
<janrinze> lilstevie: which kernel do you use on your tf200?
<janrinze> lilstevie: apparently asus has released kernel sources for the tf700 just now
<janimo> marvin24, yes, but I thinkg downgrading or rebuilding X is more hassle than reinstalling precise :(
<janimo> I want to try L4T and the new kernel mostly
<marvin24> janimo: that's what I do here already
<janimo> although  I think I should have both a precise and a quantal rootfs and boot one from external SDcard
<marvin24> janimo: I think if we can get a good backtrace, I think nvidia has better chances to help
<janimo> if I see all is fine on my ac100 in precise with the 3.1 kernel deb I have and L4T I will upgrade X or to quantal
<janimo> so I will try finding the backrace
<janimo> but at the moment I wanted to see if L4T works well
<ogra_> ppisati, i just changed the way the omap/omap4 images boot, if you want to change cdmline now, just edit preEnv.txt on the vfat partition (no more mkimage crap needed)
<ogra_> (thats only for the images, not the installed system yet, this i will switch over next week)
<ppisati> ogra_: when i've time i'll give it a look
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool :-)
<Inoperable> howdy
<Inoperable> i runned into a problem with the usb gadget in kernel 3.1.10
<Inoperable> drivers/usb/gadget/ether.c: In function 'rndis_do_config':
<ogra_> Inoperable, file a bug please
<ogra_> (against the package you are using)
<Inoperable> ok
<prpplague> just fyi, tomorrow is the last day of Call for Participation for the Embedded Linux Conference Europe - proposals need to be submitted by midnight PST tomorrow....
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-01
<jimerickson> xorg-server still not fixed with latest update. log in screen is still all i get. this is on the 12.10 omap4+armhf image on a pandaboard ES.
<jimerickson> after a reboot there isn't even a log in screen just the console.
<marvin24> janimo: the ac100 said, that xserver doesn't crash without xorg.conf ...
<marvin24> maybe another test point ...
<prologic> Anyone aware of any other 1RU/2RU ARM powered servers? I've found the ZT R1801e (http://www.ztsystems.com/Default.aspx?tabid=1483) and am inquiring on price. Wondering if anyone is aware of any others like this?
<scientes> http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/d/campaigns/project-copper
<scientes> http://www.calxeda.com/
<scientes> prologic, ^
<scientes> they are a bit bigger than 2U however
<prologic> yeah I'm aware of calxeda, but avoiding it due to cost
<scientes> also the dell link
<scientes> thats 3U sie
<scientes> *size
<prologic> yeah and it's price range would be high too
<prologic> so far I've only found the ZT system that might fit the power and cost budget
<scientes> prologic, how much does the full 8 slow thing cost?
<scientes> *slot
<prologic> I'm finding out :)
<prologic> but I bet it'll be cheaper than the Del 3RU version
<prologic> and the Calxeda based Boston viridis is about $50k fully speced
<lilstevie> I'll be happier using arm servers once we get a decent amount of ram in them
<janimo> marvin24, I am not aware of creating and xorg.conf, do the L4T tools do? I don't have the ac100 open now, but will check this too
<marvin24> janimo: L4T provides an almost empty xorg.conf
<marvin24> I don't know if nvidia-tegra just copies it
<prpplague> infinity: ping
<prpplague> oops
<prpplague> infinity: give me a shout when you have a couple minutes
<infinity> prpplague: I'm vaguely around, what's up?
<prpplague> infinity: see /msg
<wookey> something is very wrong in quantal: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures is: i386 armhf
<xnox> wookey: looks good to me.
<wookey> but sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev:armhf gives: zlib1g-dev:armel : Depends: zlib1g:armel (= 1:1.2.7.dfsg-13) but it is not going to be installed
<xnox> wookey: now that's funny ;-)
<wookey> apt seems to be deciding I'd much prefer armel for reason despite not mentioning it anywhere
<wookey> well, the only place it is mentionned is in sources.list: deb [arch=armhf,armel] http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports quantal main universe
<infinity> wookey: No, that means you already have the armel package installed.
<infinity> wookey: At least, I suspect that's what it means.
<wookey> dpkg --get-selections | grep zlib says zlib1g:amd64install zlib1g-dev:amd64				install
<wookey> I have a libc6-armel-cross. that should be OK
<wookey> dpkg --get-selections | grep armel only shows toolchain armel-cross packages
<infinity> Weird.
<infinity> Could be that apt hates you.
<infinity> Drop the armel from sources.list and see if it gets wise?
<infinity> Though, I can't see how this would be apt's fault, even if both arches were enabled.
<infinity> Seems just plain weird.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-02
<jimerickson> using the 1-Aug-2012 omap4+armhf image on a pandaboard ES. it installs the rootfs but leaves the uboot partition empty. is there a work around or shall i file a bug?
<GrueMaster> mpls
<ogra_> mpls ?
<ogra_> jimerickson, a bug would be helpful indeed
<jimerickson> then a bug it shall be!
<jimerickson> filed bug #1032021
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032021 in ubiquity "installer does not create a uboot partition on omap4+armhf on pandaboard ES" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032021
<ogra_> jimerickson, looks like the installer didnt finish at all, did you get any error messges ?
<jimerickson> just ubi-partman failed with error 141 at one point. i tried it several times.
<ogra_> right, it didnt proceed after that
<jimerickson> correct
<ogra_> also yuo seem to have checked the option to install the nonfree stuff (on the first page), this tries to instll the pvr driver which isnt ready for the current kernel yet
<jimerickson> ah ok i can try it again without that if you wish
<ogra_> (thats unrelated to the partitioner issue indeed)
<ogra_> no. it shouldnt cause the install to fail or crate partition errors
<jimerickson> ok
<ogra_> hmm, something created a vfat on your usb drive as first partiton
<ogra_> did you dothat manually ?
<jimerickson> well at one point i created a fat32 partition in hopes it would populate it
<ogra_> no, it cant boot off the usb driver
<ogra_> *drive
<ogra_> the u-boot partition needs to live on the SD
<ogra_> (imagine the SD as a bootfloppy)
<jimerickson> right but how else can i install except to a usb hub?
<ogra_> well, the install as you did it was surely not wrong, but the vfat on USb would be wasted space
<jimerickson> ok
<ogra_> the bootloader gets installed to the SD card at the end of the installation
<jimerickson> i see
<ogra_> so you dont need to have a vfat on USB
<ogra_> i would try without checking the third party driver option and just letting the partitioner take over the whole usb disk automatically (guided partitoning), see if that works
<jimerickson> will do ogra. i will report back in a few.
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i'm not sure about all the debconf messages in your syslog, will have to ask cjwatson about these tomorrow, no idea if they are fatal
<jimerickson> ok
<jimerickson> its installing right now. no errors so far
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> i need to update the install docs on the wiki to actually explain that you need the SD for the bootloader ...
<jimerickson> well it made a 255 mb ext2 partition and the rest ext4. but no fat32. so it does not boot.
<jimerickson> ogra_, is there something else i am doing wrong?
<infinity> jimerickson: Hrm?  The vfat partition it uses to boot is on the SD card.
<jimerickson> ok then how do i stop it from booting to the installer?
<infinity> jimerickson: It overwrites the installer bits on the card.
<jimerickson> its not doing that. would you like syslog and partman?
<infinity> jimerickson: No, but ogra_ would love more info, I'm sure. :P
<jimerickson> ok
<jimerickson> infinity let me get this straight, the sdcard is the boot disk and i leave a usb stick in the hub to boot from now. no more installing to sdcard?
<jimerickson> nevermind i am confused.
<jimerickson> install halts with /dev/cdrom cannot be unmounted.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: mpls means I forgot to change the focus from irc to the terminal.  Happens.
<janimo> marvin24, on precise kernel+L4T work well indeed. I'll check a newer X
<Inoperable> howdy
<Inoperable> i got a strange problem on my device
<Inoperable> kernel freezes on changing the console
<Inoperable> when i try to change from tty1 to tty2
<Inoperable> happens not always
<Inoperable> but if system is under load almost always
<marvin24> janimo: I wrote you yesterday, that removing the xorg.conf (on debian) helps. This makes sense as in this case the framebuffer driver is used 8-(
<janimo> marvin24, ok. I have not upgraded to quantal or X 12 yet
<janimo> I need to make some more GLES measurements with known good setup
<marvin24> janimo: did you tried multi board support for 3.1?
<marvin24> that won't work
<janimo> yes, does not work
<janimo> do you know the reason?
<janimo> I fI build in paz00 config even with the actual board files not built-in the image (ifdefed out or removed from the makefile altogether) I get a non-booting zImage
<janimo> no idea why
<janimo> the only weird diff between the two symbol lists is setup_machine_tags gets a constprop.6 suffix in the PAZ00 enabled image
<janimo> on #tegra I was told multiboard setup in mainline 3.1 should work
<marvin24> janimo: the bootloader is a bit strange I think
<marvin24> it's not kernels fault
<marvin24> you could try u-boot though
<marvin24> mainline u-boot works out of the box on all nvidia boards (including paz00)
<janimo> I am trying to boot on tf101
<janimo> which fails if I add PAZ00 to the kernel
<janimo> so you think it is the bootloader? Does it do more than just pass a fixed machine ID and let the kernel run?
<marvin24> janimo: I think it reads the machine id from the kernel
<marvin24> at least on paz00
<marvin24> or does something else weird
<janimo> so much for having a standard way of bootloader->arm-kernel interface I guess?
<marvin24> janimo: fastboot was never designed to boot multiple machine kernels
<marvin24> each OEM has its own version, fit for a single device
<janimo> still, why would it not use the simple way of telling the kernel which mach id is it? To use same fastboot binary on multiple zImages?
<janimo> multiple devices that is
<marvin24> janimo: don't ask ...
<marvin24> all of the stuff which comes from nvidia is quick-and-dirty hack
<marvin24> that's the price you have to pay if you want to go quickly to market
<marvin24> you just cannot do it sane
<marvin24> we have to accept this
<janimo> marvin24, which exactly are the two issues you asked from nvidia? One is the plymouth crasher which we work around via console=tty1. The other?
<marvin24> segfault
<marvin24> nvidia seems to know about already and working on it
<marvin24> so we just have to wait ...
<janimo> ah, the X 12 ABI
<marvin24> janimo: if console=ttyS0,.... is specified, is the framebuffer console used at all?
<janimo> never tried that
<marvin24> I think that's a better workaround as it should also kill all the error messages still left
<lilstevie> marvin24, has anyone tried to figure out why all the unity stuff is transparent with unity-gles and the tegra drivers
<marvin24> lilstevie: I know it is not tegra specific
<marvin24> try xorg-edgers to find out :-)
<marvin24> I even don't know if it is driver or unity fault
<marvin24> and no one seems to care currently
<lilstevie> marvin24, heh I was more asking on the nvidia side of things
<lilstevie> I mean using unity-2d is no issue, just wondered if anyone actually knows what the issue is
<marvin24> and my answer is that it is propably not nvidias fault this time
<lilstevie> yeah, that was what ogra said the other day too
<lilstevie> nvidia doesn't exactly have an easy way to report bugs either :/
<marvin24> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1024768
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1024768 in unity "[xorg-edgers] Missing icons in unity launcher and app switcher after update" [High,Confirmed]
<marvin24> lilstevie: yes, that's unfortune
<marvin24> on the other hand, sometimes you can grab an engineer on #tegra who has access to the internal bug reporting system
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> I am not in #tegra :p
<marvin24> I just talk with someone
 * lilstevie joins
<marvin24> he said that the two main problems we are facing on the ac100 (console and abi 12 segfault) are already known
<marvin24> and they are working on a fix
<lilstevie> ah cool
<lilstevie> I haven't tried quantal here yet, so I haven't seen abi12 issues
<janimo> infinity,  I was told by Jo Shields Sony has some armhf patch for mono which they do not intend to upstream though. I hope that is good for Debian then for the moment
<infinity> janimo: I don't care where the patch comes from, if we can ship it...
<infinity> (And if it works)
<janimo> well if Debian can ship it we can too
<janimo> I'd rather wait till they sort it out
<infinity> Well, yes.  I meant "if the license is free".
<janimo> yes, Jo said GPL
<infinity> Sounds shiny.  If it's not wildly unauditable, we can probably fix precise with it too.
<lilstevie> why wouldn't they want to upstream it
<ogra_> infinity, i would appreciate some comments (i surely forgot a few checks or so) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125314/
<ogra_> (thats a wget initramfs script for dumping the images onto the SD and reboot into d-i/ubiquity)
<ogra_> i need to make sure it doesnt fall over once i left boston :)
<infinity> No DNS at that point in the boot, I guess?
<infinity> I guess if cdimage moves, they're smart enough to fix it.
<ogra_> yeah, i would have to add dns clients, but the image server is on the internal net anyway and wont change IP
<ogra_> and the imageurl option comes from the pxe config so its easily changeable
<infinity> imageurl=)  <-- ITYM imageurl=*)
<ogra_> oh, indeed !
<ogra_> funny that my test worked ... i shouldnt have had access ot cdimage during the test
<infinity> And ${imageurl=##} is much more readable than the form you used.
<ogra_> ok, i always steal that from the framebuffer script :)
<ogra_> we should fix it there too then ;)
<infinity> Or, wait, I could be on crack.
<infinity> I am, but so are you. :P
<ogra_> heh
<infinity> You want ${opt#*=}
<infinity> Which suddenly makes much more sense.
<ogra_> lol, yeah
 * ogra_ blames jetlag :P
<infinity> And add a bs=4M to that dd(1) if you don't want it to take a week.
<ogra_> it takes about 3min
<ogra_> but yeah, adding it
<infinity> Assuming the dd in use takes bs=, but I imagine it does.
<ogra_> its the normal dd
<ogra_> no busybox stuff
<ogra_> ogra@horus:~/tmp$ ls -l bin/dd
<ogra_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ogra ogra 3140 Aug  1 22:47 bin/dd
<infinity> Kay, other than that, looks okay.
<ogra_> great, thanks a lot
 * ogra_ rolls the initrd and tries
<infinity> ogra_: That's the klibc dd, not the coreutils one.
<ogra_> oh, ok
<infinity> And it doesn't take bs=
<infinity> Just tested.
<infinity> So, don't do that. :P
<ogra_> we'll i'll know in a minute if it works
<ogra_> ah, k
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ /usr/lib/klibc/bin/dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=4M
<infinity> /usr/lib/klibc/bin/dd: bad operand `bs=4M'
<infinity> Oh, wait, it just doesn't do the "M" bit.
<ogra_> well, it seems to use a decent blocksize by default ... else it wouldnt be that fast i suppose
<infinity> But yeah, 3m is fine.  Whatever. ;)
<ogra_> 3min are not bad for a 600M image
<ogra_> works like a charm :)
<ogra_> hmm, the ipconfig output actually shows the dns server
<ogra_> well, but userspace bits are missing ...
<infinity> Which userspace bits?
<ogra_>  /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ogra_> no idea
<infinity> Oh, if you're using a wget linked to glibc, yeah.
<infinity> klibc could resolve fine
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, not worth the effort
<infinity> Probably not.
 * ogra_ now has all bits ready for the automated testing ... just need to glue them together somehow now
<wookey> infinity: apt is definately borked WR sources.list arch qualifiers. lp#1032250
<wookey> I've seen it before, ages ago actually, but never really got to the bottom of it before
<GrueMaster> bug 1032250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032250 in apt "apt chooses wrong architecture if sources.list contains arch-qualified entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032250
<GrueMaster> much better.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: How goes the automation setup?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, well, all pieces are ready, just need to glue them together
<ogra_> (which i'm working on right now)
<GrueMaster> Well, when you are done sniffing glue, have a beer on me.  :P
<ogra_> hehe, will do
<ogra_> GrueMaster, your usbboot wikipage helped me a lot on monday btw, thanks for that
<GrueMaster> No problem.
<GrueMaster> Just wish I was still in the game (sometimes).
<janimo> ogra_, infinity is quantal's flash-kernel supposed to work on precise to with no issues?
<janimo> I need to modify it and I'd rather do it in quantal and then use the same in precise than touch two codebases - even if they may be similar enough
<janimo> lilstevie, do you know if the boot part on the asua can be made visible from the kernel?
<lilstevie> with a butchers knife
<lilstevie> aka hacky patch to the gpt driver
<janimo> lilstevie, as long as it works why not?
<janimo> wouldn't be the first hack in the tf kernel :)
<ogra_> there are hacks ?!?!
<ogra_> janimo, f-k from quantal will likely not work on precise withaout a lot of transitioing
<ogra_> comkpletely different places for all the configs etc
<janimo> ogra_, so it is not self-contained?
<ogra_> and with the switch to drop all boot.scr support you will need to transition to the new configs
<janimo> ogra_, but ok thanks will check precise's version then
<ogra_> (thats something i'm in the middle of in quantal)
<ogra_> if i'm done the postinst should auto-transition your configs, even on precise (since upgrades will have to work)
<ogra_> but thats something i earliest start mid next week
<ogra_> also f-k is currently broken for all but omap/omap4 in quantal
<ogra_> (there is a hack in place that i will revert as soon as infinity fixed live-installer)
<jimerickson> using the 2-Aug-2012 omap4+armhf image on a pandaboard ES. it boots to a black screen. sad panda.
<scientes> jimerickson, http://inotternews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/sad-panda-podiatrist_medium.jpg?dur=203
<ogra_> jimerickson, doesnt it come up with X if you wait long enough ?
<ogra_> that plymouth is broken is known, you get a black screen instead of a splash
<ogra_> but once X starts you should get display properly
<jimerickson> well i waited quite awhile now and still a black screen. i will zsync my image tonight and try again later.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-03
<mturquette> i'm unable to install the xorg:omapdrm_pvr driver on my panda board
<mturquette> jockey-text --enable=xorg:omapdrm_pvr throws the usual "please look at /var/log/jockey.log"
<mturquette> anyone had luck with LEB 12.07?  (that's what i'm using)
<frrgwregw> Hi
<frrgwregw> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Beaglebone A6 and I cannot seem to do it from my mac
<frrgwregw> I haven't found any documentation on this..
<frrgwregw> Any help?
<ogra_> frrgwregw, there are no ubuntu images for the beaglebone
<ogra_> mturquette, i guess yuo have to wait for rsalveti to finish the port, pvr isnt ready for the new kernels atm
<rsalveti> mturquette: the leb itself should have the pvr driver already by default
<rsalveti> if used the lt-panda-x11-base
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> ogra_: which timezone are you in this week?
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> boston
<ogra_> tropical TZ as it seems :)
<rsalveti> got it :-)
<ogra_> still like 30°C around 12pm and 90% humidity
<rsalveti> wow, nice :-)
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> a bit too hot I'd say, but fine
<ogra_> yeah, pretty unexpected
 * ogra_ is at the QA sprint getting automated image tests to run ... which work fine now thanks to you and john 
<ogra_> (which was pretty well noticed by mgmt)
<rsalveti> cool
<ogra_> ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_: how things are going there in general?
<rsalveti> still missing anything at your initial plan for the sprint?
<ogra_> no, i'm confident we'll be completely done tomorrow ... automated image booting is done, now only preseeding is missing
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> would be nice to get a fully automated installer running :-)
<ogra_> yup
<infinity> Fully automated installation is running all over the place.
<infinity> But automated image testing is indeed harder, so yay for efforts to make that go.
<ogra_> :)
<mturquette> rsalveti: the 12.07 leb?  lsmod doesn't show it up
<rsalveti> mturquette: which image are you using?
<mturquette> rsalveti: http://releases.linaro.org/12.07/ubuntu/leb-panda/lt-panda-x11-base_20120723-197-ubuntu-desktop.img.gz
<rsalveti> mturquette: hm, with that image it should work by default
<rsalveti> can you try reinstalling pvr-omap4?
<rsalveti> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pvr-omap4
 * mturquette tries
<mturquette> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mturquette> hmm, i may have deeper problems.  this is a fresh imamge too.
<mturquette> just pulled it and dd'd it to sd card today...
<rsalveti> hm, it shouldn't behave like that by default
<rsalveti> maybe it got corrupted while writing to the sd card
<mturquette> rsalveti: yeah, i'll pull the image again tomorrow morning, check md5sums and try with multiple cards if needed
<mturquette> rsalveti: thanks for the ideas.  hopefully it will Just Work (tm) tomorrow.
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, iirc jimerickson filed a bug yesterday that showed some issue with dos2unix or some such ...
<ogra_> on ubuntu though
<ogra_> ib was wondering why pvr does need it ... but was to busy to actually take a look this week
<rsalveti> hm, will check that
<rsalveti> I remember it needed to convert a few files to unix so it could build successfully
<wizzy> I have a vodafone webbook with ubuntu lucid on it that I would like to upgrade. /proc/cpuinfo says "Hardware: Freescale MX51 Babbage Board"
<wizzy> I see "As of 10.10, Ubuntu has dropped support for the Freescale i.MX51 Babbage board." - should I look at debian instead ?
<LetoThe2nd> wizzy: hm what arm revision is that anyways?
<wizzy> Processor: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l)
<LetoThe2nd> then chances are that it can be convinced to run ubuntu, no idea though how much work it would be.
<wizzy> I have limited physical access - I don't seem to be able to open the case, but if I did would probably find a 4G flash chip soldered down. there is no CDROM.
<wizzy> summary thread at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2012-July/009425.html
<LetoThe2nd> if you have access to the bootloader, via serial or such there's many things you can do. if you have not, chances to brick the device are considerably high.
<wizzy> it has 3 partitions, not including beginning-of-disk, and a switch that puts me into a debian bootloader, that fails to find a cdrom
<LetoThe2nd> no idea what you mean by "debian bootloader"
<LetoThe2nd> wizzy: the thread you linked seems to recommend debian, though.
<LetoThe2nd> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2012-July/009438.html
<wizzy> I *think* the debian bootloader is on the (unstructured) first partition (possibly as kernel+initrd)
<wizzy> LetoThe2nd: yes - that is me :(
<LetoThe2nd> AFAIK, there is no such thing as "the debian bootloader". hence i really have no idea what you are talking about.
<infinity> wizzy: We still support it in userspace just fine, but we don't ship babbage kernels anymore.
<wizzy> ok - it puts me into the multi-step installer that was used (is used ?) on the alternate ubuntu disks and the debian installer
<wizzy> how far can I push userspace and not bump the kernel ?
<infinity> Precise will mostly work on your current kernel, I suspect.
<infinity> Except for the possibility of things like binary video drivers and such.
<wizzy> so if I pin the kernel and upgrade I might be OK ?
<infinity> It's worth an experiment.
<wizzy> what other packages should I be careful of ?
<infinity> I dunno, havning never seen how the webbook was customised.
<infinity> having...
<wizzy> if I brick it, how do I get a CD image that the installer will recognise ?
<infinity> Hrm?
<infinity> You shouldn't need a "CD" at all, didn't you just say there was a recovery partition?
<infinity> If that's not working right, I'm really the wrong person to ask.
<infinity> Like i said, I've never seen one of these devices.
<wizzy> it has a little switch behind the battery that puts me into something else, that I am calling the debian installer. This fails at the find-cd step
<wizzy> I have not bricked it yet - I am just terrified of doing so .. :)
<wizzy> if that is what you call the recovery partition (I think it is) it is missing install media
<wizzy> the whole flash is only $G
<wizzy> err - 4G
<wizzy> and it has no physical ethernet - only wireless
<infinity> Yeah, we've reached the point where I'd probably have to sit in front of one.
<infinity> (And also where it's 3:21am and I need to sleep)
<LetoThe2nd> infinity: coffee? spice? coffee + spice? ;)
<wizzy> 11AM here - and we are beating the brits at cricket and mopping up gold medals :)
<wizzy> infinity: thanks - I will consider my next steps
<janimo> marvin24, uploaded new package with your latest branch to quantal
<marvin24> janimo: thanks!
<marvin24> seems it's time to upgrade ;-)
<janimo> marvin24, the meta is not yet there, so it is not automatically taken
<janimo> but will be in tomorrow's image if it goes through today
<janimo> marvin24, I saw lockups a few times though with this kernel (maybe the older 3.1 too). Once on boot 'CPU0 stalled'
<janimo> but we'll fix them in time, so better have it uploaded for people to test
<marvin24> yeah, I hope nvidia will make the finial r15 release before quantal
<marvin24> janimo: ever tried to build mainline kernel for tegra?
<janimo> ah, looks the package is no longer in new, and nice guy infinity uploaded the meta too
<janimo> marvin24, had no time yet
<janimo> I plan to though
<marvin24> it has the best chances to support multi-board
<janimo> will start with 3.5 then try out arm-soc if that does not cut it
<janimo> I am sure DT fixes multiboard but if graphics does not work yet it's not usable right?
<infinity> janimo: I beg to differ.
<janimo> but yes, I plan to check it out as soon as I do the next round of ac100 work
<marvin24> janimo: display and fb is initialized
<marvin24> so, xorg works kindof
<janimo> which is syncing up with ubuntu configs as much as possible
<infinity> janimo: (re: "the meta is not yet there")
<infinity> janimo: Oh, you mentioned that later. :P
<janimo> infinity, see my later statement in which not only I realize my mistale but I paise you for your niceness level
<janimo> IRC is not supposed to be read cronologically
<infinity> I'm not nice, just anal.
<marvin24> hasthe modesetting driver arrived in quantal yet?
<janimo> anal guy infinity, uploaded meta.
<janimo> works for me too
<infinity> Kinky.
<janimo> sure
<marvin24> seems so, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-modesetting/0.4.0-0ubuntu1
 * janimo pulls out google to once and for all find out whether anal also has the meaning of thorough, picky, attentive to detail which geeky chats usually implies
 * janimo finds out if that is the case it is most certainly not the most popular meaning of the word by far
<janimo> marvin24, I do not know anything about the modesetting driver or what it is supposed to do exactly
<marvin24> janimo: it is required for mainline kernel xorg
<janimo> marvin24, so then what does not work? DRM and GPU support? Power management
<janimo> ?
<marvin24> the latter
<janimo> back in a few min
<marvin24> modesetting driver is a simple framebuffer driver for xorg using kernel drm
<marvin24> but the quantal package seems to require xorg-server 1.13 ...
 * marvin24 is confused
<infinity> janimo: It's shorthand for "anal-retentive", which has that meaning, yes.
<marvin24> janimo: did you tried to install the new kernel?
<janimo> yes, yesterday
<marvin24> I get: /tmp/fileIH3Shr: updated is too big for the Boot Image (8429568 vs 8388608 bytes)
<janimo> worked for me
<janimo> hmm
<marvin24> but that's on precuse
<marvin24> *precise ...
<janimo> I tried on precise too
<janimo> via dpkg -i
<marvin24> same here
<marvin24> what's you initrd size?
<janimo> hmm wait, I tried a .deb I build locally not the exact one from the archive
<janimo> I did a test it worked so I uploaded
<janimo> initrd size? I think it too is 8M
<marvin24> no,  3446096  here
<marvin24> was wrong, 4980696
<marvin24> kernel is 3446096
<janimo> won't wake from suspend though
<marvin24> huh
<marvin24> janimo: for the initrd problem, the larger image includes a dm-mod.ko which isn't present with my self-compiled kernels
<marvin24> I try to flash it with my old initrd
<janimo> it may turn out we need to disable some configs if we hit the initrd size limitation
<janimo> marvin24, is this too the >2M initrd issue?
<janimo> having DM is probably not that important but at one point it was requested by ubuntu/arm/server devs who did not yet have proper server hardware to test on
<marvin24> janimo: no, flash-kernel doesn't like it because kernel+initrd becomes > 8 M
<janimo> ah there is an explicit check
<marvin24> but now I wonder why the old initrd loads at all given the 2M limit
<janimo> but which of the two grew most? I did not change much of the kernel configs
<janimo> should the rebase on the new branch cause significant size increase?
<marvin24> can't tell now, because kernel gave a nice oops on boot ;-)
<marvin24> stack-protector ...
<marvin24> during usb probe
<marvin24> janimo: did you really tested it?
<janimo> I am running 3.1.10-4 now
<janimo> but as I said a locally built .deb
<janimo> not the exact one from the arch
 * janimo wgets that one and tries in a few minutes
<marvin24> anyway, there should be no stack corruption
<marvin24> kernel boots fine with 2M initrd
<marvin24> janimo: sorry, false alarm
<marvin24> I still had that 3M testfile with random data in my initrd
<janimo> marvin24, so all ok?
<marvin24> wait, I'll retest again
<marvin24> but flash-kernel should also check for the 2M initrd limit
<marvin24> lot of users have problems with this
<marvin24> and I think all tegra devices using fastboot have this problem
<marvin24> janimo: ok, kernel boots, but resume fails
<janimo> ogra_, re flash-kernel ^ :)
<janimo> marvin24,  whereas resume works in your own zImage?
<marvin24> yes
<marvin24> maybe I can get something from the serial console
<marvin24> arrr, it works on my other ac100 (which has no wifi or 3g modem anymore)
<marvin24> and that's the only one with a serial console
<marvin24> janimo: can you give me a short course how to build my own kernel.deb?
<marvin24> or is there some wiki page?
<janimo> marvin24, not usre if I put it in the wiki or just an email on the list
<janimo> a moment
<marvin24> ah, I remember reading something from you on the ac100 list
 * marvin24 checks
<janimo> you need to checkout my packaging branch though which gives you two extra dirs, debian/ and debian.linaro (historical reason, I used linaro kernels when starting ac100 work)
<marvin24> got it already ..
<marvin24> and now?
<janimo> the packaging-3.1 branch
<janimo> do a git fetch + git reset --hard origin, I am just pushing out now the most recent changes
<janimo> for 3.1.10-4.5
<janimo> and now, you need to have the arm cross gcc package installed
<janimo> and also sudo  apt-get install libc6-dev-armhf-cross
<janimo> now in the kernel tree do
<marvin24> I only see a Ubuntu 3.1.10-3.4
<marvin24> tag
<janimo> did try an update+reset as I said above?
<janimo> I just pushed the latest 3 min ago
<janimo> I hope I pushed to the right branch
<janimo> marvin24, hmm you're right it's not there
<marvin24> not on the web interface
<marvin24> but I forgot to fetch the tags
<marvin24> (git fetch -t)
<janimo> just pushed now, forgot git push -u
<janimo> I though push -f should have been enough but no
<janimo> I have an alias fdr='fakeroot debian/rules'
<janimo> since that makefile's rules are commonly called from the cmdline when working with kernels
<janimo> so for example
<janimo> fdr clean
<janimo> fdr editconfigs
<janimo> fdr updateconfig
<marvin24> ok
<janimo> do a git clean -xdf just to make sure there's no cruft there (just do not lose untracked files!)
<janimo> then fdr clean
<janimo> debuild  -eDEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=3" -eCROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf-  -b -aarmhf -us -uc  -nc
<janimo> change the parallel to suit your number of cores+1 (I think)
<marvin24> seem I need to install some more package first ;-)
<marvin24> ok, now it seems to do something
<janimo> you may be missing some other packages. If it fails to build the tools at the end you can turn that off by setting do_tools=false
<janimo> in debian.linaro/rules.d/armhf.mk
<marvin24> poor athlon ...
<jimerickson> using the 3-Aug-2012 omap4+armhf image on a pandaboard ES. the installer asks me to designate a root and swap partition. when i do it fails with /dev/cdrom cannot be unmounted. why is the installer seeing a cdrom?
<infinity> jimerickson: What partitions are you setting up as root/swap?
<infinity> jimerickson: You're not trying to install to the SD card, are you (which it tells you not to do)?
<ogra_> sadly it doesnt, it says you can install to a pre-made partition (which doesnt work either)
<jimerickson> ok so if i don't install to the sd where do i install to? usb?
<ogra_> yes
<jimerickson> ok i will try it
<ogra_> i will update the wiki instructions next week, once i'm home again
<ogra_> just use guided partitioninig and let it do its job ;)
<jimerickson> ok
<ogra_> it will default to the USB disk (if you attached one indeed)
<jimerickson> will do
<ogra_> that should just finish without errors
<ogra_> (and dont  check the third party drivers option on the first page of the installer ;) )
<jimerickson> ok
<jimerickson> can the usb drive be on a powered hub or does it have to be on the OTG port?
<ogra_> no, it actually *needs* to be on the normal USB port (or a hub attached to this)
<ogra_> OTG isnt running in host mode
<jimerickson> ok got it
<jimerickson> but last time i did this it didn't write a uboot partition. will be back in a bit.
<ogra_> it will write u-boot to the SD card (as i told you last time we talked)
<ogra_> the SD needs to stay in the slot even after install ...
<jimerickson> ok
<ogra_> btw, many many thanks for all that testing, you rock ;)
<jimerickson> so now to boot panda i need the sdcard for booting and a usb drive for root?
<jimerickson> :)
<ogra_> yep
<jimerickson> ok
<jimerickson> i am on it
<ogra_> running root from SD card is very slow so we decided to switch the images to actually default to USB ... just lacing install documentation for this, i guess i should aslo blog about this change alongside creating new wikipages
<ogra_> *lacking
<jimerickson> so now it will overwrite the installer portion at the end so it boots to usb root?
<jimerickson> i guess my class 10 32GB sd cards are kind of useless now. oh well.
<ogra_> use them for something useful and get a 2G one ;)
<jimerickson> that i shall!
<janimo> marvin24, any luck with the build?
<janimo> marvin24, which is exactly your most mainline branch? for-next seems to be 3.2.0 based
<janimo> marvin24, nevermind, 3.5
<janimo> I looked at video-next-test
<ogra_> yay, srwarren is back in #ac100 ...
 * ogra_ has hope for a working tegra driver again :)
<jimerickson> install finished without errors as predicted by ogra_ but it booted to the installer again when done. what am i doing wrong?
<ogra_> jimerickson, hmm, that might be my fault, look on the first partition of the SD and check if there are uEnv.txt and preEnv.txt files along with boot.scr
<ogra_> if so, remove the two .txt files
<jimerickson> will do.
<ogra_> flash-kernel-installer (teh bit making the images bootable) wasnt ported to deal with them yet
<ogra_> on my list for next week
<jimerickson> ok so remove uEnv.txt and preEnv.txt and i should be good to go
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> in future images these files will be used in the installed system too ... but currently it still needs boot.scr
<ogra_> future = next week ...when i'm back in my normal timezone :)
<marvin24> janimo: yes, finished, but I'll test it tomorrow
<marvin24> problem may be usb related
<jimerickson> ogra_,  removing both the .txt files makes it not boot. is there something i should edit in them?
<ogra_> no, was the boot.scr there ?
<jimerickson> yes
<ogra_> also how does it not boot :)
<ogra_> (symptoms)
<jimerickson> just one led flashing blank screen
<ogra_> give it some time, there is a bug with the splash that makes it just show a black screen until the login manager comes up
<jimerickson> ok will do
<ogra_> keep an eye on the usb disk light ... you should see activity there
<jimerickson> my apologies ogra_ there is no boot.scr. i was wrong.
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> do you still have the uEnv.txt and preEnv.txt files ?
<jimerickson> i can get them back
<ogra_> if so, copy them back, then edit preEnv.txt:
 * ogra_ looks up the content you need
<ogra_> bootargs=ro quiet splash
<ogra_> that should do it
 * ogra_ just gets kicked out of the office here ...
<jimerickson> ok give me a minute
<ogra_> and the hotel had a power outage the whole day, not sure i can come back online
<ogra_> (though i expect that to be fixed now)
<jimerickson> ok i will be waiting
<jimerickson> ok that gets me to busybox with a (initramfs) prompt
<ogra_> any error message above ?
<jimerickson> no
<jimerickson> shall i edit out "quiet" and try it?
<ogra_> yep
<jimerickson> ok just a minute ;)
<jimerickson> well quite a bit of stuff but no error. last thing is starting udevd and detecting the hub.
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> you can use the blkid command to find your UUID of the usb disk
<ogra_> (blkid /dev/sda)
<jimerickson> ok
<ogra_> then you can add root=UUID= and then the UUID the blkid command returned ... that should get you going
<ogra_> not sure what happened there
<infinity> (That should probably be /dev/sda2 or something, not /dev/sda)
<jimerickson> ok i will try that infinity i am not getting a UUID with sda
<jimerickson> its the ext2 partion's UUID i want?
<ogra_> what infinity said
<ogra_> you want the ext4
<jimerickson> ok no problem
<janimo> marvin24, built your for-next tree, does not boot though
<janimo> will try again next week :)
<jimerickson> ogra_, infinity , thank you very much guys it works!!
<cvanvliet> infinity, has anything moved forward with Ti SGX armhf omap3
<infinity> cvanvliet: I've not been keeping an eye on it personally, I'm assuming people who care will let me know if there's anything to be done. :P
<cvanvliet> fair enough
<cvanvliet> they are available, but I don’t know how official they are
#ubuntu-arm 2012-08-04
<marvin24> janimo: disabling PROFILING support fixes resume
<marvin24> but now you owe me a bright and sunny afternoon ;-)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-29
<keebler> Oh MUCH better.
<keebler> Was beginning to worry there weren't any decent ARM IRC Channels.
<maxinux> hahah
<maxinux> who says this one is decent?
<keebler> Well, I should say, "populated".
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | The Pi is ARMv6, use Raspbian/armhf or Debian/armel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores | for Ubuntu Touch related questions see #ubuntu-touch | This channel is decent
<keebler> Haha "This channel is decent"
<keebler> Took me a minute.
<infinity> If it wasn't about to overflow, I'd add "The topic is a lie", but meh.
<keebler> I'm on medical house arrest for a nasty fall and I've just been trying to "work" with like minded people.
<keebler> Working with some Allwinner A20 chips.
<keebler> for the EOMA-68 Platform.
<keebler> We've been running Debian Wheezy on our cards, but was curious if anyone has managed to get ubuntu running on them yet.
<keebler> the A20 that is.
<infinity> There's no reason why the Ubuntu userspace wouldn't work just fine on them.
 * keebler is watching his new cross-compile server install from across the room.
<infinity> And I assume you're rolling your own kernels.
<keebler> aye
<keebler> using the linux-sunxi sources
<infinity> Just unpacking and tweaking something like ubuntu-core would get you around the annoyance of wanting an installer.
<infinity> (Or, since you already have Debian on there, just debootstrapping saucy/armhf and playing from there, whichever)
<keebler> Yeah, I was going to try playing around once I'm up and moving.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-30
<Arbition> Hi. I've got a beaglebone black (Cortex-A8) and I'm looking to install networkmanager, but libxml2 doesn't seem to be in the repositories, even though the file is in the indicies.
<Arbition> using 13.04
<infinity> Arbition: It sure is...
<Arbition> hm
<Arbition> Well I'm getting a 404 from apt
<infinity> With which mirror?
<infinity> And which path?
<Arbition> main
<infinity> "main" isn't a mirror.
<infinity> Paste the actual error message?
<Arbition> ports.ubuntu.com
<infinity> Odd are, though, that you just have stale indices, and an 'apt-get update' will get you downloading a newer version.
<Arbition> ah ok I'll try that
<Arbition> yeah that did it
<Arbition> Sorry, I thought it might be arm specific
<Arbition> as you may have guessed I am not a regular ubuntu user
<Arbition> I prefer Fedora, but because the BeagleBone Black is a bit niche, I have to go with whats popular, and the Angstrom distro they release is pretty terrible
<infinity> Angstrom is pretty awful, yeah.
<infinity> I'd give opinions about Fedora, but that may appear to have professional bias. :P
<infinity> Really, though, mapping one's brain from RH/FC to Debian/Ubuntu (and vice versa) really just comes down to mapping a few yum/apt commands internally, and sorting out annoying things like how we name library and dev packages differently.
<infinity> (That is, Debian and Ubuntu name them sanely and consistently... Not that I have a bias... *cough*)
<Arbition> I'm guessing there is also the difference with systemd and upstard, as well as firewalld which is still fairly new. Both are pretty important in this application, as I am making a soft router out of the BBB
<infinity> Ahh, yeah.  Well, depends on which Fedora or RHEL you're running, some used upstart. ;)
<infinity> But the newest FC is systemd, yes.  Not that that makes a difference to the average user.  Most people don't really (or shouldn't) care about their init system.
<infinity> For a firewall, that may not be true, I suppose.
<infinity> Though most people doing anything more clever than poking a few holes open in a cute user-friendly firewall helper tend to just write their own iptables rules in shell scripts of doom and execute them.
<infinity> Maybe because we were all infected by IOS back in the day.
<Arbition> IOS as in Cisco I take it?
<infinity> Yeah, the real IOS.
<Arbition> I can think of two others
<infinity> Well, one of them has a small 'i'.
<infinity> And I'm not aware of the third. ;)
<Arbition> yes, I guess it does
<Arbition> I think the Wii uses that as a naming convention of at least something
<infinity> Anyhow, Apple paid Cisco good money to abuse both "IOS" and "iPhone", but I stubbornly refuse to admit they did so.
<infinity> Because ignorance is bliss.
 * keebler still has nightmares of working for a Broadband Provisioning company (Reallinx), configuring hundreds of Cisco 1721s.
<keebler> Well, maybe not 100's, more like 100ish... Only worked there for 8 months.
<keebler> It did inspire me to make a Cisco to iPad Cross-over cable in 2010.
<keebler> Back when you had to jailbreak it.
<kulve> has anybody by any chance worked with Ouya?
<Arbition> Does anyone know Robert C Nelson? Or by any chance, be him? he has http://rcn-ee.net
<Arbition> I'm trying to determine whether his beaglebone flasher is compiled from a standard image
<Arbition> in which case, he is not the person to ask
<Omar_> Hi, I was given the task to install an rdp client in a cubox hardware, which i see has arm(ARMv7 processor) , it has ubuntu 13.04, but can't find a rdp client package, any idea about how to fix it?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I have a nook hd tablet that as far as I know is OMAP4. Do I have to do any edits to ubuntu arm to get it to boot and run off my system
<ShapeShifter499> ?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-07-31
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! jsut trying to bake an ubuntu kernel package using RCN's scripts for the beagle bone black
<LetoThe2nd> however, fakeroot seems to have some issues: "libfakeroot-sysv.so' from ld_preload cannot be preloaded ignored"
<LetoThe2nd> host is raring amd64... so how to proceed, are there any usual crossbuilding issues?
<LetoThe2nd> in the end, it boils down to "fakeroot make -jX ARCH=arm etc.etc." anyways
<LetoThe2nd> "fakeroot make -jX ARCH=arm etc.etc. deb-pkg" i mean
<LetoThe2nd> launchpad suggests that its a bug in fakeroot, grabbing 1.19 does also not fix it, though
<ogra_> sounds more like an amd64 problem though
<ogra_> (why is it using LD_PRELOAD at all there ?)
<infinity> Because that's how fakeroot works.
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: yeah, my guess is also the combination amd64+fakeroot
<ogra_> infinity, ah
<ogra_> following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile on my amd64 desktop works fine
<infinity> LetoThe2nd: A full build log with the errors intact might be more helpful than trying to describe it via IRC, but if it's trying to run ARM binaries on amd64 under fakeroot, that would explode.
<LetoThe2nd> infinity: sure i can provide a full buildlog, but will take some time due to a rather slow box
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: hm, using debian/rules directly instead of make.
<LetoThe2nd> wortha try, i geuss
<ogra_> yeah
<LetoThe2nd> assumes fully debianzed source, though
<ogra_> it should all just be copy/pasteable
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: no pasta, i just had pizza ;)
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt rcn-ee provide that ?
<ogra_> i thought he packaged his kernels
<ogra_> haha
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: nah, not debianized
<ogra_> ah, k
<LetoThe2nd> hm, just had another idea... BBL
<Rali> I've got karmic on an ARM11 device, just wondering if there is any upgrade path I can follow that won't involve a fresh install
<phh> i don't think you can have anything newer
<phh> arm11 support has been stopped a long time ago
<Rali> i see, damn
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-02
<prpplague> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> prpplague, hey
<prpplague> ogra_: hey bud
<prpplague> ogra_: see /msg
<XorA> yo prpplague
<prpplague> XorA: hey bud
<XorA> prpplague: you at plumbers?
<XorA> prpplague: cant remember if I asked you
<prpplague> XorA: i'll be there for linuxcon-na - i'll be manning the circuitco booth some
<XorA> prpplague: sweet, I shall swing past then
<prpplague> XorA: don't plan to be very active in any of the LF events for a while
<XorA> prpplague: amusingly my flight is via dallas
<prpplague> hhe
<prpplague> XorA: speaking of LF
 * XorA ducks
<prpplague> XorA: amazing i think they are getting completely out of whach
<prpplague> XorA: https://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/omap5432-review-texas-instruments-dual-core-arm-a15
<prpplague> XorA: posting reviews of a dead board with a dead processor, on a project that was cancelled 9 months ago
<prpplague> XorA: oh wait, then ignore all the new projects that are actually doing open source work....
<prpplague> XorA: wtf lf?
<XorA> doh!
<XorA> omap went all Gary Numan
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-03
<canin> Anyone know a list of officially supported ARM computers?
<discopig> hi
<q0_0p> Hi
<q0_0p> Unable to download Ubuntu for nexus 7
<q0_0p> Is it still supported?
<q0_0p> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<q0_0p> Not working
<Tassadar_> q0_0p: you can get the images from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/
<q0_0p> Ah good to know
<q0_0p> Tassadar_: thank you
#ubuntu-arm 2013-08-04
<kulve> anybody working on Ouya by any chance?
<kulve> well, finally some progress. Got X.Org running with tegra driver. Not with ubuntu though, but Ubuntu's nexus7 setup should work quite well on Ouya as well
<brykt>  I have used this guide  http://circuitco.com/support/index.php?title=Ubuntu_On_BeagleBone_Black to flash the eMMC with 13.04. When I try to log into the BBB I get "Permission denied". Is the user/password ubuntu/temppwd like the guide says? Anyone else used this guide for a beaglebone black?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-29
<Martyn> Hey all...
<Martyn> Anyone here in Switzerland?
<Martyn> I have kind of an unusual reque=st
#ubuntu-arm 2014-07-30
<FourthDr> evening
<FourthDr> anyone home?
<imasios> hey, need some pointers for cross-compiling a bigger piece of software for aarch64 on ubuntu. am i in the right place? :)
#ubuntu-arm 2014-08-01
<ogra_> bug #1351137
#ubuntu-arm 2014-08-03
<dezldog> is there an installable x-gene x-c1 image of 14.x server available?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-27
<steev> why doesn't packages.ubuntu.com show armhf/armel packages anymore?
<infinity> steev: It's not an official resource, but you could mail the address at the bottom of the page and ask him.
<infinity> steev: You're generally better off using "rmadison" (from ubuntu-dev-tools) from an Ubuntu system, or checking launchpad (http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<sourcepackage>) for the info.
<steev> infinity: oh I didn't realize it wasn't official. I'll check launchpad :)
#ubuntu-arm 2015-07-28
<anYc> In case someone is interested, I made an almost minimal Ubuntu 15.04 image for the RPi2 with BTRFS root and U-Boot boot menu: http://kicherer.org/joomla/index.php/en/blog/41-pibuntu-ubuntu-15-04-image-with-linux-4-0-9-btrfs-systemd-and-u-boot-menu-for-raspberry-pi-2
<anYc> (and the recent 4.0.9 kernel)
<anYc> the script to build the image is also available for download
 * ogra_ prefers using official snappy images on the RPi ... but nice
<ndec> hi there, on an armhf system, i am trying to rebuild gst-plugins-bad, and it fails to build from source (http://hastebin.com/akagaqaxix.rb). that seems to be related to the 'android' stuff that went into gst. my armhf system is not using MIR/android, just a debootsrap based rootfs
<ndec> is that expected? i would expect any package to build with apt-get build-dep <foo>, apt-get source <foo>, and then dpkg-buildpackage
<ogra_> sounds liek a bug to me
<ogra_> *like
<ndec> oh, it's on vivid, btw.
<ogra_> well, i doubt it is different on wily
<ogra_> nobody of the maintainers is in thi schannel though ... Laney usually does the general gst builds and jhodapp is the man for the android/hybris/mir part
<ogra_> (try #ubuntu-touch if you want to catch them)
<ndec> well, i want a touch-less system , actually ;-)
<ogra_> thats the channel for the phone :)
<ogra_> i guess there are config options to disable the gst-hybris build
<ogra_> they should know
#ubuntu-arm 2016-08-01
<Nishikino-Maki> hey i have question when i open some need root auth authority (like synaptic) it's not show the "type password" window
<davmor2> Nishikino-Maki: possibly best to ask on #ubuntu
<Nishikino-Maki> ...my ubuntu is arm version
<k1l_> do you start that program manually?
<Nishikino-Maki> yes... if i click the synaptic button will be not showing that "type password" window(like gksu)
<k1l_> does it work?
<k1l_> and what ubuntu is it exactly?
<Nishikino-Maki> in console type "gksu synaptic" it's work
<Nishikino-Maki> but click button/icon? no
<k1l_> does synaptic work without the manual start?
<Nishikino-Maki> it just not show the "type password"(gksu) window
<k1l_> but does it work without?
<Nishikino-Maki> you mean without console part?
<k1l_> yes
<Nishikino-Maki> no
<Nishikino-Maki> not working
<k1l_> does synaptic work as espected when you just run it by clicking?
<k1l_> what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Nishikino-Maki> i using the mini version ubuntu(that mean is without desktop)and i install the desktop
<k1l_> what desktop and how did you install it?
<Nishikino-Maki> XFCE4
<Nishikino-Maki> just type apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> seems like you are missing the policykit for xfce
<Nishikino-Maki> is... arm version ubuntu don't have policykit?
<k1l_> i dont know what xfce is using to handle that. on gnome based its policykit
<Nishikino-Maki> ok i checked the list of software no policykit for xfce
<Nishikino-Maki> only kde\mate have it
#ubuntu-arm 2016-08-07
<Guest79588> Help please cant source the problem ubuntu 16.04 arduino 1.6.10  can not find the motive why  ttyUSB0 dosent show up at Ports
<Nishikino-Maki> WHO WE ARE？！OPIPC USER！
<Nishikino-Maki> WHAT DO WE WANT？！VIDEO DECODER AND AUDIO DECODER！
<Nishikino-Maki> WHEN DO WE WANT IT？！RIGHT NOW！
#ubuntu-arm 2018-08-01
<alkyl13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alkyl13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<alkyl13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<alkyl13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<furiousDingo1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<furiousDingo1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<furiousDingo1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<furiousDingo1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Odd_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Odd_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Odd_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Odd_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest82221> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest82221> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest82221> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest82221> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<grossing13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grossing13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<grossing13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<grossing13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sagan7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sagan7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sagan7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sagan7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ldunn27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ldunn27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ldunn27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ldunn27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TheSilentLink10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheSilentLink10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TheSilentLink10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TheSilentLink10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<suim4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<suim4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<suim4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<suim4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thejoecarroll8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thejoecarroll8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thejoecarroll8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thejoecarroll8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ignacio12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ignacio12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ignacio12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ignacio12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<urdh19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<urdh19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<urdh19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<urdh19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ikevin28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ikevin28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ikevin28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ikevin28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<irc-522522524> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irc-522522524> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<irc-522522524> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<irc-522522524> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bonn3338> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bonn3338> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bonn3338> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Bonn3338> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mt26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mt26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mt26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mt26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<n0nada21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<n0nada21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<n0nada21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<n0nada21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ex-parrot> is anyone running Bionic on the 3B yet?
<Omnious> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Omnious> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Omnious> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<samouy16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<samouy16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Omnious> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<samouy16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<samouy16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<meine> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<meine> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<meine> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<meine> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MatthewAllan9315> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MatthewAllan9315> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MatthewAllan9315> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MatthewAllan9315> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<d1b5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d1b5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<d1b5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d1b5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sushichef> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sushichef> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sushichef> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sushichef> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<borsin16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<borsin16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<borsin16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<borsin16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ikevin18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ikevin18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ikevin18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ikevin18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CeBe13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CeBe13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CeBe13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CeBe13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<apollojustice25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollojustice25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<apollojustice25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<apollojustice25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-arm 2019-07-29
<net|> codeblocks for ubuntu arm64 crashes on startup
<net|> jetson nano to be exact
